# ACU at UCH, London : Part 19



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

New home ladies  Lots of love and luck


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Started stimming today, back on the Menopur and feeling positive. I'm off to Sydney Australia tonight with my bag of needles and meds....back on Tuesday morning. Mighty annoying, but can't get out of it.
The nurse says I should inject on UK time whilst over there which means I'll be waking up at 5.30am every morning with a sneaky one in Kuala Lumpur Airport on the way back!

Paula, how did it go, are you ok?? I was thinking of you this morning 

Cecilia - have you started stimming yet? hope its all going smoothly  

KPG - sounds like you know what's going to be best for you honey -  take all the time you need and rest up.

Fozi - Hope all the research is going well. Loved your mum's advice for bringing on AF....Sounds yummmy.

Helen- best of luck for this Thurs 

Olivia - We've almost got a conga going on for you and your AF!! any joy yet?? Try wearing your favorite white pants tomorrow...should do the trick!

Karen - welcome to the fold - really hope they take you on at ACU - we've all got our complaints about waiting times, but when it comes to the Doctors and treatments, the care is exceptional.

Nikpix & Suzie - Still beaming for you both! anyone feeling like twins yet??

Love to all - and I'll beam some rays back from Australia for us!

mackenzie xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Mackenzie- hope you have a great trip down under and that the injections dont bother you too much. 

Fozi


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Wrightie & Suzie - have either of you had any spotting? I had a real shock on monday eve, had a stitch type pain on left side at work, went shopping after work and when got home went to loo and saw my panty liner covered in dark brown staining, when wiped (SORRY TMI!) had browny/pinky d/c with sl red streaks. Obviously thought it was something bad and both DH and I burst into tears (think it was the shock) and called the emerg no. Dr DH spoke to was very nice (not sure who it was) and said to increase the cyclogest which I've done already since before pg test and to go in for blood test. Said something about bringing my scan forward to 6 weeks rather than 7. Said if got heavy bleeding to go to A&E but otherwise to rest. Didn't sound too worried. Had bloods done yesterday, they called to say won't have the results till today as was taken late (very annoying as I was prepared to go up early to have them done). I've still been spotting on/off but it's now more light brown and pinky... been reading up and know it can be very common, the nurse who did my bloods sad the same although she didn't seem to want to chat anymore and ease my mind!
Have you had anything like this? I'm quite worried, but trying not to panick too much until I know what my levels are, although may not be too helpful as levels can stay high even after problems.  

Fozi - Don't worry about your message, easy to get confused on here, so many people to keep up with!!  

Mackenzie - Have a great time in oz, happy stimming! And def not twins for me, only put one blast back. Hoping everything stays well after my scare on monday.

Paula - How are you doing? Hope you are ok.  

Helen - How are you? Good luck for thursday  

Karen - Welcome   

Hope everyone else is good.

N xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Nikpix-   my lovely, you must have been so distraught on Monday. hope that you have got your blood test results back and are now reassured.  Try to rest and keep your legs raised.  I have heard that many women get spotting/slight bleeds during pregnancy and it just passes after a day or two.  sending you lots of    

Lots of hugs
Fozi


----------



## SuzieE (Dec 23, 2008)

Nixpix - really sorry to hear about your worries, I'm afraid I haven't had any spotting, so can't really add anything, other than what I have read that it is very common, especially with IVF pregnancies and often is nothing to worry about

Hopefully they can put your mind at rest with the blood test results later today. Take it easy, and try not to worry too much - i realise that is easier said than done. did they book you in for a scan? as that should give you more info.

 blood test results are good, take care

Suzie


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Had call back from them this afternoon. HCG level was 2156.8 & progesterone was 217.3 which she said was very good and up from last time.   

Have brought my scan forward to next week rather than the week after (I think that'll be 6 wks? Unsure how they date it). She also said can be very common in early pregnancy. So I am relieved that it's gone up at and not down at least but obviously still a little cautious. The spotting seems to have stopped again now. I think she was a little confused though as she said so we'll book you in for a scan in 3 weeks.....and I said err, no, this is my 2nd hcg level not the 1st one! I don't think they read our notes before they call!!

Got a mega sore throat and blocked nose, DH kindly passed it onto me!


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Nikpix- Such fab news!    am so relieved for you. can understand you still feeling cautious but at least your worry levels have gone down!    

there seems to be a lot of throat and nose lurgys around, i had it last week and now DH has an ear infection in both ears!! ( i promise its not my chatting that has caused this!   )

Get well soon and take care

Fozi


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening Ladies  

nikipix - so pleased for you news & sorry that you having still more rollacoasters in this journey...sounds like your back on track

Sorry for lack of personals to the rest of you...but as always wishing you all the best for you lurvely ladies which every part of the road you are on   just been soooo busy. Will revert when I get a few minutes

We (yep...the royal we) are now back in the saddle. Mrs Bigfish started sniffing that spray today...but we have had many tests done. So far..wife has had millions...12 tubes of blood for urm...Karyotpe, thyroid plus load more and most ok  - AMH thing was 24 & so going to be doing long protocol this time. Wife been told she needs to have 5mg folic acid & somethimng about some extra injections when stimming for something I think to do with thrombosis (?)

And even I get tested again...they want to do a DNA fragmentaion test...swimmers seem on face of it good...they dont all go round in circles...but after 2 for 6 fertilisation last time I am pleased they seem to leaving no stone unturned.

Have a good evening ladies...I do find this site most useful even if some of this I dont confess to understand


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Bigfish-   lots of luck to Mrs Fish with the stimming, hope the spray doesnt give her too much trouble. My DH is also having a DNA fragmentation test and me having the thyroid thingies etc and immune ones.  oh the science of it all!    seems so complicated and i am in awe of other people who really research into all aspects of their treatment. FSH, LH............ i have given up making sense of it.  our bloods will take about 2 1/2 weeks but i dont think DH's one will take that long. Mr.s has given us strict instructions not to do ANYTHING until we have talked over the results with him (another thing for us to worry about    )  meantime, we just sit tight and wait................ better go make a cup of tea then!  

 to everyone
Fozi


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Fozi

Good to hear from you & sounds like they are really delving into the details with you as well - actually I am really pleased that they are being really proactive
I was told DNA fragmentation tests take 10 days for the results, although have no idea if they can fix anything they find? Have been REALLY good though - well IMO - on instructions from Mrs Bigfish....not had a hot bath all year, and gave up coffee etc about 4 weeks ago. I would hope that my swimmers are gold medal contestants....but who knows  

Take Care

And as always, hello to all you ladies


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello everyone  

Hope everyone is ok, haven't got part 18 up so cannot remeber everyone's news so please don't think that I am ignoring you.

Mac,  Glad that af finally arrived and you are stimming away, that is great. Waiting for af turns you crazy, there is no end to the mad symptom spotting that your mind wanders to. Are you having IUI this cycle? Hope that oz trip isn't too tiring, although I imagine that is impossible to achieve!

Wrightie,    Lovely to have you back, pleased that your hols went well. Good Luck for the scan today, am very excited for you! 

Fozi,    Hope that you are well, glad to hear that you have a plan of action for the future, am sure that the tests will be ok. I would have them done too I think. This is a game of luck though and there are no guarantess and not any explanations for failure sometimes. I find that very difficult to accept.

Olivia,  You sound so much better, my scars disappeared quickly from the lap, yours will too. Hope you are healing on the inside too. 

Helen,    Have you started again? How did your meeting go?  hope you still feel ok. 

Nik,        How terrifying for you. I would have been bawling too! As you have said bleeding is so common in pregnancy. My best friend bled heavily the whole way through hers, and had an otherwise normal delivery and birth. as long as those hcg levels are high, everything is ok. Thinking of you and waiting for that scan.

Suzie,    Pleased everything is ok and don't worry about being symptom free, I had none till 7 weeks.

Karen,    Welcome!

kjp,      

Bigfishes,      Good Luck for this cycle. 

Hello and welcome to everyone else.

I tested again and it was bfn, very sad, got af yesterday. I am seeing Mr S next week to discuss options and why I had such poor eggs. Dh being very optimistic but I am just ****** off at the idea of all that money again, all those trips into clinic and of course being so emotionallly drilled by it all again. We are going to go again though I think. I feel very weary at the moment. Really had hoped that ivf would work for first time. But I am going to pull myself together and be ok.  

Love to you all and thanks for all your kind words, I know that we are all in this together. This is the year that Olivia, Helen, Fozi, Mackenzie, kjp and Paula will do it.
Don't know why but I just burst into big tears typing that.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Paula- my lovely,    i am so sorry that your worst fears were confirmed. i can totally understand how you must me feeling right now. the arrival of AF is just like the final nail through your emotions. try to keep strong, but at the same time let all your grief and disspointment out. seeing Mr.S wil def bring a more positive feeling. i found it such a help just talking through things with him, even though some of it was just going over stuff we already knew.
Am thinking of you and sending you lots of love, if you ever need to talk or shout (   ) know that we are all here with you. our time will come (and now i am welling up too) 


Fozi


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello Lovely Ladies & Fishies

I'm sorry really quick post as I can't stop barfing tonight ....

We had our scan today & we had a single heartbeat & the little one was the correct size too. We had an empty sack too which must explain why my HCG was alittle high! 

Love to all, I'm so sorry for all the bad news & sending lots of    to you all ....

 Wrightie xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Wrightie, congrats with a little heart beat! Shame about the second peanut but like embryologist said "Our target is to give you one baby at the time to bring home". They are doing well in your case  

Fozi, Paula, Helen - I am in tears as well now! We will make it this year, I know it too. By the way, you are lucky to get your AF soon (I know sounds stupid) but you can get on with your lives now. My horror story continues...

Still no bleeding, no pain, nothing. I felt really sick a few days ago so I took another pregnancy test (10 days after ectopic was removed. My hcg were at around 1000 so enough time to get down by now) and it was a massive bfp - bigger and fatter then ever before the operation. That makes me really mad and worried sick. Yesterday I had another scan - they found another sac in my uterus!! Both embryos have implanted - one in my tube and one in my uterus! But no embryo in the uterus anymore, no heartbeat. Just empty little sac.. So that explains why I am not bleeding - my hcg are still up because I am still pregnant with a twin (missed miscarriage). Anyway, I am waiting for natural miscarriage now. Anybody had an experience what is better - D&C or natural? 

I am feeling like I just lost another baby! 2 in 1 go, hah?   Another scan next Friday and may be D&C if I agree to it. Will let you know my sweeties!

Olivia xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Olivia- my darling, you have been suffering so awfully these past weeks.    it is amazing though that both little embies implanted (although one of them didnt implant in the right place! )  with regards to the D&c v natural , it really depends on how you feel. you could get it over and done with with the D&C.......... or just wait for nature to take its course. ( have just realised that i hvent helped at all !   ) have you to talked to the nurses/dr about it? . the little i do know is that the D&C isnt too much of a painful procedure. either case, you will need to take it easy.
I am in awe of the fact that both implanted, it feels so positive with a tinge of bittersweet irony in the fact that you have had to suffer so much. ( if that makes sense?) if you can take anything away from this all its the fact that you know it CAN happen. you have had a sign, well actually 2! (which at this stage all of us are desperate for)
Hope that AF arrives soon.  sending you lots of love and a huuuuuuuge  
Fozi


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Wrightie-   such fantastic news on your scan. so happy for you, looks like you have some mighty (wrightie   ) embies there! i am so sorry about the little empty sac,  but wishing you a smooth pregnancy all the way...........hope the barfing settles down pronto!

Fozi


----------



## SuzieE (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,

Olivia and Paula -   really sorry for your bad news. I hope next time is successful for you both

Nixpix - after saying on wednesday that I'd had no spotting, what happens to me this morning..... although it was brown rather than red, and I know in my head that is isn't anything to panic about, obviously - I panic. called the clinic, and spoke to a lovely nurse who said its normal and as long as it doesn't turn red, there is no need to worry, but to increase my cyclogest, which I have done. feel a bit more relieved, I am going for my scan on tuesday, so I don't think they felt there was any point doing any additional tests, and I should just wait till then

It seems like even once you have a BFP the worries don't stop.

I seem to be having some symptoms now, although nothing major, I'm feeling tired, a little nauseous, and definitely constipated!! (sorry TMI).

Suzie


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

My lovely Fozi, thank you so much for your support! I love your positive attitude! All I can think about now is that I want it to be over.. Drs don't mind what I decide at this stage (8 weeks) and say that it's up to me. My gut reaction is to go for natural miscarriage to avoid another operation. I am so scared of d&c, I will have to have general anaesthetic..

I may just wait a week or two and if nothing happens then go for d&c. When will you have your tests back??

Olivia xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello everyone

Olivia    I was gutted to read your update and everything you have been through and now faced with another tough decision its so hard. I am a firm beliver in going with gut feelings - and all surgical procedures carry risks even if these days they are very small - I hope you make the right decision for you and then get to talk to Dr S about everything. Both embies managing to implant is a small silver lining and   good luck for your next cycle....

Nix and Suzie - the bleeding sounds terrifying but hope the clinic were reassuring - Nik your bloods sound good and both of you good luck with the scans.

Wrightie sorry about the barfing sounds horrid but baby growing well is great news

Mr Fish - YAY you are on your way with your gold medal swimmers the sniffing I think so far is the worst bit i hATED being menopausal and feel much better for oestrogen back in my body hope your bloods are all ok. your posts always make me   and really pleased you find our chat helpful!

Fozi you have the best PMA am   to your attitude and sounds like Mr S was his usual charming reassuring self! 

Mackenzie good luck with the cycle sounds like you are just behind me.....

So I had D7 scans and bloods today - am on really low dose stimming and have 7 follies on the left and 5 on the right and we are on track for the ET/TESE-ICSI on Wed - am not sure about it being april fools day but am trying hard to forget stupid superstitions! Mr Ralph who is doing DH's TESE (testicular exploration and sperm extraction) hopefull doesn't belive in practical jokes.....am feeling boosted as a couple of girls on the NOA website have been posting pics of their scans and is good to think that a technique with crappy stats can result in pg....am trying hard to keep up the PMA

Love and   to everyone
C


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey ladies,

I lost you all when the new thread started - so sorry!!!

Thank you so much for all your kind replies re the drugs, big help and why am I not surprised by the mark up on ACU drugs  

Anyway, there is tonnes for me to catch up on you guys now, so will be back when I feel a little more informed! 

Tizzy x


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi girls and Mr F

Sorry I have not been around for a few days.  I am trying to not get too obsessive  .

Olivia - I can't believe both embies implanted.  Although this wasn't your time it does bode well for the future.  I have had both natural miscarriage and D&C and to be honest I would go with the natural miscarriage just to avoid the general anaethetic.  It is a slightly more painful option than the D&C (like a very bad crampy period) but not too awful and I found it sort of brought a bit of closure.  

Wrightie - aw shucks - so pleased your scan went so well   and you have one little one safely tucked up for the duration.  

Paula - I'm gutted for you but next time will be your time!

Fozi - I love the way you are still giving everyone so much support - you must have a really big heart.

MaKenzie - sorry you also had a negative but you will also be pregnant in no time at all.

Mr F - I am pleased that the treatment is going ahead and that your little boys are getting into tip top shape.

Cecilia - it sounds like everything is going really well for you.  12 follies is a perfect number!

Suzie and Nikki - I hope your spotting isn't causing you too many worries ......... although as we know, the whole process is one big worry.  I had a few incidents of spotting up to 12 weeks with ds.

Tizzywizz - so pleased you found us again!

Well I had my follow up appointment today with Mr R.  He won't let me do a fresh cycle for a couple of months as he says that the ovaries just don't respond well if you don't leave a gap.  If/when he does another fresh cycle he is completely changing my drugs regime.  I was very happy with my 8 little eggies but he seems to think we can get more!  Ominously he said he was very happy for me to try 'one more' fresh cycle.  It looks like my IVF days at UCH could be numbered!!  As a compromise I suggested we put back the 2 frozen blastos asap to which he has agreed therefore I am back on lovely primolut tomorrow and sniffing away like a goodun from day 25!  I also have to take gestone (BAH) - Fozi how did you find the injections in the end and where did you stick the needle in?  Anyway the whole meeting was reasonably positive although I always feel as though Mr R takes the failure personally ... bless him.

Love to you all and sorry to anyone I have missed.

H
xxxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Helen, Mr R is lovely like that    He said the same to me, I'm taking a 3 month gap between stim cycles, to allow the ovaries to recover.  It's frustrating but worthwhile methinks.  

Good luck with down-reg.

Hello to everyone.

T xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Just wrote a really long post and then my laptop froze!!!  

Helen- Sounds that your appointment was quite positive. i am so glad that you will wait for 2-3 months, many clinics reccomend that you wait 2-3 bleeds for your body to get back to "normal" . its good that Mr.R didnt push you to start the next round of treatment straight away- at least you will know that your body is at its best in the next round. as for the gestone    in the end, i used to rotate the injections between the faty part of my thigh and the top quartile of my botty! the nurses will probably go through it all with you, but just in case they are really busy............. i would suggest having an icepack ready to put on the area as soon as you hav injected. also, warm up the vials in your bra for 5 min before you inject.  i just cant lie to you,so i will say that my thighs were really sore ( i am sure you read my moany posts    i found it particularly painful at the end of a day when i had been standing in the classroom all day long. however, all our bodies are different and although there will be soreness, hopefull you will only feel it a teeny weeny bit. we may be even downregging together, so we can have a good rant and rave about the gestone!    
p.s thanks so much for your kind note, although, methinks my MOUTh is bigger than my heart!  

Olivia- my buttercup!   we have to wait about 2/12 weeks for our results to come through. DH went for his fragmentation test on wimpole st today and it cost £370!!!  

hope evryone is ejoying the weekend, the weather in london stiiiiiiiinks!!

Fozi


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening ladies  

Fozi

Hi there - I was in Wimpole St Fri am...doing the DNA wriggly test....so maybe "I" am in the US today  
Do you know anything about these? Looked at websites...10,000 of em are tested...but if they are not as good as a result as we want...do you know if anything can been done? Sorry ladies about the me post...but for the first time in the whole process they are indeed looking at me  

Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Bigfish- to be brutally honest, i think i have buried my head in the sand a bit regarding all these tests. the main reason being is that i cant get my head around the fact that we manage to get such fab blastos and then as soon as they are tranferred into me, things start to go wrong.  i will have a look and see if i can find any info. at this stage all i know is that if my immune levels are too high, i.e they are rejecting the egg as it thinks its a foreign body, then Mr.S had said i will have to take the nasty steroids to supress my immune system  so that it doesnt reject the embryo.  its all a matter of making sure the sperm antibodies and the uterus are compatable. 
i will see if i can find out anymore info and get back to you and similarly if you find out anything, i would be grateful if you could educate me a bit!  
the clinic told DH that they will send the results to the ACU so i think we wont be finding out the results until late next week.
Keeping fingers crossed for all our results, lets hope our minds can be layed to rest for once! 
i know its so easy to say, but try not to think about them too much.


Fozi


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Fozi

It must be so frustrating, but hopefully with a little tweak here & there all will be good. We havent had a chane to get to Blast yet....hopefully this time   
I am planning to speak with Dr's this week - just wife spoke to Dr...and apparently if they are not as good as hoped ... result is daily solo sex for me  . No idea as yet why this should help...but thats what we were told.

When I find stuff out will of course let you know...enjoy your Sunday

And hi to the rest of you lovely ladies


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies & Mr Fish!!

How is everyone doing?

Olivia - I can't believe what's happened, it's been one thing after another. I'm so sorry for all you've had to go through. How are you feeling now? I can't even begin to imagine how hard the past few weeks have been for you. I reall hope you are ok   As the others have said, even though this has been absolutely awful for you and your DH, at least you know that both did implant, I   for your nexy cycle that you get a great sticky bfp in your uterus, sending you a huge hug from me  

Wrightie - So sorry to hear you lost a twin, must have been very hard to deal with, but I was very pleased to hear your one has a good heartbeat and all is looking good. Has the MS settled a little?   and   the rest of your pregnancy is very healthy and happy.

Suzie - That's very strange after it happened to me for you to have the spotting also! How are you now? Has it stopped? Mine stopped, started, stopped, started, but never as much as I had on that monday last week, was a real, real, fright. I know if things are going to go wrong then they will but after getting this far, I'm so scared after finally getting a bfp! They said the same to me, to increase the cyclogest which I had done already anyway, and that bloods could be useful but the dr didn't say he thought it was essential as the levels can give you false hope anyway, but I went for my own peace of mind and to know it had gone up from last time did put my mind at rest a little. Also from what I have read, as long as you don't have pain alongside the spotting and as long as it doesn't get heavier than a light af then usually isn't too much to worry about - but naturally we will worry!! My scan was on the 7th but they brought it forward to this tuesday 31st instead. Is yours this tues now also? I'm    that they will see everything they should and a heartbeat but it is still a little early - think we're 6 weeks now? Is that right? Hope all is ok with you and you are staying positive   

Cecelia - Great news about your follies, loads of luck for weds, hope all goes well!

Helen - That's fab news they'll let you have your FET asap in the meantime, fingers can everything crossed you won't need to go and have a fresh cycle as this WILL WORK!!!!     It's good to hear you had a few incidents of spotting, seems to be quite common so I've calmed down a little now. Just waiting for scan on tues to know all is ok.

Fozi -Sounds like you are staying very positive and glad to hear you and DH have started with the tests, fingers crossed they will show a reason that can be fixed for you to get your much deserved bfp. The immune levels, have they just found this out? Is it just a matter of medicatuon to stop your immune system rejecting your embryo? I really hope you get some answers and you can feel really positive about your next cycle as you know exactly why it didn't work last time and what you can do to help the situation this time round.   

No news from me really, the spotting (touch wood!) seems to have settled now. Had a bit more fri am but nothing since. Feeling a little nauseous but have had a stinking cold so could be from that, and my (.)(.) have def got bigger and painful! I really feel the need for a softer bra without underwire but am superstitious and don't want to buy one till at least scan on tues hopefully shows all ok!   Am knackered also, going to try to get an early night.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend, speak soon xxxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi all,

hope you don't mind if i join you?  haven't written on a thread in a while.  Firstly I want to wish you all so much luck for your cycles.  olivia, i am so sorry for what you have been through  

i had ivf at acu in 2007 and after a real rollercoaster and severe ohss, i had a beautiful little girl.  we are now coming back to use our frozen embryos and i can't believe how much i have forgotten.  i am supposed to ring the clinic on the first day of my period and book in for a hycosy...can anyone help and tell me what day they do the hycosy on?  

thanks
g xxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Ginny,

Welcome back!  

I had my hycosy on day 10 of my cycle... they advise to book it in between days 9 - 12.

So lovely to hear you had a lovely baby girl after your ordeal. Fingers crossed you'll have as much success this time round also!  

Nikki xxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks for your reply nikki and congrats on your bfp.  if my hycosy is ok (last time it wasn't!) i'm wondering if they will proceed this month with the fet.  think i might phone the clinic and ask for some info!

g xxx


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm a bit daunted about posting since there are so many people to remember so forgive me if I get anything wrong.

Olivia - I was amazed to read what's been happening to you!  I don't think you could make up anything as horrendous as you've had to go through.  Hope you are on track now though.

Congratulations to Nikpix and Suzie on your BFPs and Wrightie on your successful scan.

Fozi, I think I'm heading towards needing the immune tests.  I got my BFP on Saturday.  I can't believe I even got to blast this time and they don't implant.  I'm just not sure how far I would go with the immune remedies.  Do ACU believe in IVIG?  That seems quite invasive and very expensive to me.  I did steroids during the stimming on this cycle but there is also a protocol that has the steroids after transfer.

Paula - sorry to hear of your BFN.  Hope you can grieve and get yourself ready for the next go.

Mackenzie - I'm jealous of your trip to Australia.  I used to live there and miss it very much!  Sounds like a very short trip though - I'd be knackered after that.

Helen and ginny good luck with your FETs.  I think that's what I'll be doing next.  Is it just the same start of the fresh cycle (eg. synarel) for the protocol and then progynova until transfer?

Cecilia - hope it all goes well - keep up the PMA!

I'd also welcome your experience on how quickly I'll be able to get a followup appointment with Mr Serhal.  I hope he can come up with something new to try for me.

Have a good week.

Eddy


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Lovelies

Eddysu- Hello!   They are pretty quick at arranging a follow-up at the ACU. i think i am being really thick, so please forgive me!. in your note to me you said that you had a BFP on saturday.......but judging by what you said following this (and in your signature) i think you had an BFN? i am so sorry to hear this. i too am getting so frustrated that we manage to get to blast and then .... zip, nada, big fat nothing.  i am am afraid that at this stage i dont even know what IVIG is/are . i do know that they have recently sent some staff on training for the "chicago" tests. Mr. S said that they usually look into further tests after 3 bfns, unless the circumstances are exceptional.  how did you find the steroids? i am continuing to   that our results come back ok.  lots of luck with your follw-up and let us know how you    get on.

Ginny- welcome back to the thread!   such fanstastic news that you have a lovely DD. wishing you all the luck with your FET.  

sorry for the lack of personals.................. will be back later.

Fozi


----------



## SuzieE (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Nixpix,

The spoted stopped on friday afternoon and hasn't come back, so I am much more relaxed, and there was no pain ( only the usual cramping that I have had since ET)
I also have my scan tomorow. I am getting really nervous about it. 
I am confused about dates. There is a due date calculator on the FF homepage, and that says I am 7 weeks tomorrow, (EC was on 23rd Feb) but one nurse at ACU said I am a week behind that. Hopefully they will give me a due date tomorrow. (its odd not knowing exactly how far along I am , don't you think?)

Good luck with your scan, hopefully it will be positive news for obth of us

Suzie


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

Fozi - you are right - it was a BFN for me on Saturday!  Obviously I haven't accepted the result yet!    I managed to get a followup appointment for next Thursday which I thought was pretty good.  Means I could start the FET this cycle.

I was also going to ask how good ACU are at working out the real blood test & drugs costs against the deposit but have just gotten an invoice in the mail today.  Seems they do eventually remember.

In my despair on the weekend I decided I needed a holiday so booked a week at a beach resort in Kenya.  Only I've been reading today that I'll need to take malaria tablets.  Hope that won't mess up my next cycle.  

Hello to all.

Eddy


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Evening everyone,

Suzie - Glad to hear it stopped, and I think it's quite reassuring we both seem to have similar symptoms, cramps etc. I'm very confused about dates, will ask tomorrow - providing we get through the scan ok! I'm so nervous about tomorrow too, we both are, I'm trying to be positive, but I know I'm not going to get much sleep tonight! What time is your scan? Might see you there! Mine is 12.45pm. If I don't see you, loads of luck hun, will be thinking of you!   

Ginny - thank you, did you get through to the clinic about your questions?

Eddysu - Thank you, so sorry to hear you had a bfn and I hope you manage to get your follow up very soon.

Fozi - How are you doing?

Bigfish - Sounds like things are finally moving forward for you and Mrs Fish. Hope your results come back soon.

I am knackered today, bed is calling! 

Hope we get many more bfp's very soon   N xxxx


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

G'day Sheila's!
Arrived back from Sydney this morning (weather was gorgeous, shame I was in meetings for most of it!) & headed straight into the ACU for a 1pm Day10 scan. Lots of tiny follies, lining is thin thin thin, so might be told to up the dosage tonight...

Olivia - My Goodness, what a thing to be going through. After we all thought you were through the worst...I cannot imagine the emotional toll this must be having on you, not to mention the physical stress. It's amazing how the coping mechanism kicks right in though, I lost my father last year and I think I went into 'coping' mode for about 6months before cracking up....You sound incredibly positive and strong- Just be prepared for this catch up with you honey, when you least expect it. You really need to take some time for yourself and heal..let out all the sadness and anxiety. Hope the DH is really looking after you right now. Can't send big enough hugs...  

Paula - So sorry honey. Your words were really touching. Are you going again soon?? Hope so, I want my 2ww buddy back! Yes, we're going the IUI route this time - really hope it makes the difference  

NikPix - How was the scan today?? I was in at 1pm and it was sooo unbearably hot in the waiting room today! Might have seen you...were you with you DH? I think they keep us hot and dopey so we don't notice how many hours pass before they finally call our names...

Eddysu - welcome fellow Aussie. I must say I'm awfully jealous of your Kenya escape...are you going on safari? I grew up in North Sydney - which part are you from! How soon before you start next cycle?

Fozi - hope you ace on the tests.  Do you think they'll put you on steroids to calm the immune system?

Helen -  happy sniffing honey - what did the dr mean by 'one more'?? I there a limit on ho many times you can try? Surely not, as long as you take sufficient rest periods....Thank God you have some lucky embies on ice. I'm sure one of them is going to come up roses...you've got such a wonderful positive attitude.  

Cecilia - 12 follies! YAY...how are they going? is everything else falling into place? Sounds like your having a really good start to thi cycle...   

Wrightie - Big sigh of relief to hear that all's well...

Mr Fish - HAHA! your posts always make me smile! Me & DH are doing IUI this time, so yes, he's going to be more involved in the hole TX routine this time around too - Have to say it makes a nice change to hear the men share a few experiences. Hope Mrs Fish is doing super  

Sorry if i've missed anyone - I'll blame the jetlag!

xx Mackenzie xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone

Suzie and Nik how were your scans today? was in the WR at lunchtime and saw a petitie anxious looking woman going for scan - was that either of you? she looked so nervous wanted to give her a big hug!  

Mackenzie think you are amazing going to oz and back during stimms - makes my working lates look like nothing at all! good news about your follies hope your lining catches up with it.....
when are you due EC?

Eddy welcome - am soooo jealous of kenya holiday - used to live in East Africa and the beach on Zanzibar is my special place when I do my hypnotherapy - ask them about anti malarials but you can take doxycycline which they already use in the cycle so should be ok- am taking it now and its fine....sorry to hear about your BFN but sounds like you already have the onward plan in place  

Mr fish how are you getting on now??

Fozi its good to hear Mr S is taking your concerns seriously and doing all the tests - hope you get the results that explain your lack of blast implantation and it helps you to move onto your next cycle - am sure your legendary PMA will get you through!

My EC has been moved to Friday as my E2 is sky high despite tiny tiny doses of GonalF and I have now 20 follies on my USS - and I can feel them when I walk! also have really sore (.)(.) and almost wore bra in bed...another scan tomorrow and more bloods - please everyone keep PMA for Friday as Mr R is free then to do DH's TESE and I am really worried about putting it off again - prob oestrogen induced paranoia but am now at bursting point to know if we are going to get sperm and if so can we make an embie with it or not think I will burst if have to wait longer.......

Lol and   to everyone

C


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Evening all!

Mackenzie - Dh and I thought that was you, heard your name and thought how many Mackenzie's can there be, but then wasn't 100% sure as knew you were in Oz!! How funny. We were the ones sitting opposite you downstairs when we were all complaining of the heat!   Lovely to put a face to the name! Glad you have lots of follies but sorry to hear your lining is still thin.... have you had your bloods back yet? You will get there, they'll get the dosage and timing right. My lining when I had iui was always slightly thin but apparently clomid does that. Fingers crossed for some great big follies and lovely thick lining! Hope you get some shut eye tonight!  

Cecilia - 20 follies!! Amazing. I take it you're not injecting the next few days then? I'm really    that it all settles and you and ready for EC on friday. Will be keeping everything crossed for you, I know how anxiuos you must feel, esp when you're relying on Mr R to be available also. It's non stop worrying! I have every faith that you will be fine and get some FAB eggs and sperm collected!   
That could have been me, I was there at 12.30 sitting next to the water cooler with DH, wearing long black coat, dark hair.... I was absolutely petrified, thought I may have been sick!!!! Think this was my scariest appointment at acu ever (even scarier than dilapan!!). Trying to think who else was in the waiting room with me, were you in a pink top, blonde hair 

Suzie - Thought we saw you upstairs but weren't 100% so didn't say anything, but when bumped into you and DH downstairs, you looked happy?? So assume you had a good scan? I really hope all went well for you!  

Well, my scan went well. The first thing she asked me was any morning sickness?! Strange introduction! Saw our baby on the screen and a good heartbeat, so we were really really relieved. I had a tear rolling down my face when she showed us the heartbeat. Amazing. She said before scanning me that I was 7 weeks. They date it from 2 weeks prior to egg collection (not transfer as I thought). Then the scan according to the measurements was more 6 weeks 3 days which is what I thought I was - so I'm still a little confused, but whatever! As long as everything is ok, I don't care. Have to go back in 3 weeks for another scan. Am   all stays good over the next 3 weeks, the waiting is sooo hard, the last few weeks have been so long so who knows how long the next few weeks will feel like!  #

On the way home on the lovely northern line, I put a mint gum in my mouth and after a few seconds had to get rid of it, made me feel really sick! Was a little worried about being sick on the tube!! 

Hope everyone else is well & happy, 

Nikki xxxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Ello everyone

Nikpix- so glad that your scan went well. it must have been pure magic watching and listening to your little one's heart beat on the screen, i would have been in floods! heres wishing you a very uneventful few weeks until your next scan.  

Cecilia- your follies are doing fabulously well! sending you lots of    and i am sure all will go smoothly on friday.   that they get lots of healthy eggies.

Mackenzie- i hope that you have bought back some of the lovely sydney sunshine with you.   what a hectic day for you, hope that your scan went well and you have managed to catch up on some rest.

Eddysu- a break to kenya sounds fab. if you are concerned about the malaria tabs, you could always give the clinic a ring, i am sure they will be able to help you out.

Olivia- my lovely, how are you doing?

Big    to everyone.

As for me, i am still sitting here awaiting the results, dont think  they will be here until later next week. i have a confession to make.......... although i seem to have lots of positivity for everyone else, i am afraid the total count for me is about zero right now. Am starting to worry about the results and generally feeling a bit deflated about it all.
apart from that am recovering from having a mole removed from my neck (quite surprising as i am asian!). when i say recovering, i really mean lying around munching my way through a giant bag of onion rings crisps!    they are soooooooo delicious!  although i am not too concerned, i now have to wait for the dermatologist's report on the biopsy of my little mole, which i have now named Mi Mi      told you i was going a bit loopy!    

  for all
Fozi


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

fozi. so sorry you are feeling so low...the waiting is so hard and the unknown means you are at the mercy of your imagination.  sounds like mr s is thoroughly investigating and hopefully you'll have some answers really soon.

Nikki, congrats on your scan.  so magical.  i cried and cried when we first saw dd's heartbeat.  so so happy for you.

Makenzie, hope your stimming is going well and your lining is fattening up nicely.

Celia, 20 follies is incredible.  hope all goes well at ec.

eddysu, pleased your follow-up is so quick.  re your question about fet and syranel, i'm supposed to be having a natural fet so NO drugs...scary.

had a bit of a stress today.  am under miss davies at acu, and supposed to be starting fet when get my af.  however, i was told to monitor my last two cycles as am supposed to be having natural fet.  unfortunately the cycles have not been so great...ovulating on about day 20, but spotting on day 28.  full af on day 30, so feel that nothing has a proper chance to implant before af begins.  wanted to speak to miss davies about whether i should have natural fet or medicated as a result of my monitored cycles, but told she doesn't speak to patients on the phone and so a nurse would call.  not heard from acu all day and feel a bit peeved as miss davies now away for 2 weeks.  always spotted before af and i was convinced that was why me and dh couldn't fall preg, but i have always been told it is irrelevant and lots of women spot.

anyway, enough ranting.  hope you are all having good evenings

g xxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Fozi hun     am not suprised you are feeling down after everything you've been through the last few weeks. I admire your strength so much and am sure you will get through this especially when you get the immune tests back and you know where you are - thoughts of scary steroids and ivig can't be good when you are already reeling from your BFN -   thinking of you

Nik I saw you looking anxious by the water cooler and shed a tear reading about seeing your heartbeat on the scan. i sadly was not the pretty petite blonde but the six foot brunette by the door - usually to be found munching on some tolberone!

Ginny - its v annoying when you are paying for care and no one gets back to you to answer your questions - hope you get some answers soon so you can get on with your FET.....

Suzie am soooo pleased the spotting has stopped - am hoping I can follow you as a MF success.....

but was v frustrated today as have overstimmed and now have millions of follies and an E2 of 21000 so they have put off EC from Friday and I am 'coasting' off stimms until it comes down - is so anxiety making as Mr Ralph was free on Friday, and says he can do sat am early but maybe not next week.....is soooo anoying my body won't behave its self! I am scared of overcooking the eggs but also scared of OHSS and am going ot have to take a horrid sounding drug to keep it at bay was really struggling at work today so am taking tomorrow off anyway - was planning to rest up before EC but now will spend it at the clinic getting yet more bloods and yet more brush offs from the nurses with 'wait and see' whenever I ask WHEN is EC?? I am not normally a control freak but am finding the lack of control over this process sooooo hard argh!

please send   that E2 is down tomorrow and we can go sat am.......

love and   to all

C


----------



## SuzieE (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,

It seems that tuesday lunchtime was a busy time for FF patients. I think I saw you too Nixpix, with your DH sitting by the water cooler. I wanted to say hello, but then I wan't sure it was you. I was with my DH too, I must have seen you too ceciliab. Wasn't it so warm in there, not sure why that was.

We also had a good scan. Saw heartbeat and dr said everything looked OK. The measurement said 6w6d, which works out right as we thought we were 7w0d. I can't remember the Dr's name that did our ET, but she is the same one that did the scan and she said that almost everyone from that sunday of ET is pregnant, which was really nice as I was there for so long that I think I saw everyone go in that day.

M/s is getting worse by the day, can't believe I was complaining that I didn't have any symptoms last week, and now all I can do is sleep and feel sick, although strangely i start feeling sick around lunchtime and then have it all afternoon and evening, and by the morning I feel OK. sort of reverse morning sickness.

Also, Claudine congratulations!!! such amazing news. hope you have a healthy and hppy 8 months.

Cecilia - hope everything works out either for tomorrow or saturday. Be thinking of you!


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks SuzieE - wish I had known it was you - and so pleased you had a good scan. there were clearly good vibes in the WR despite the heat! I have just been called by Megan and my E2 is down to 1500 so we can go ahead on sat am - preganyl tonight and Mr R can do it which is such a relief. had organised a girly night out to cheer myself up, and instead have cancelled and am spending the night by the fridge with the sharps bin - yay!

Hope everyone else's ok sending  
lol
C


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello all my ff buddies, hope you are well.



Cecilia,    So pleased that your EC can go ahead and that Dr R is in charge. Fingers crossed. Megan is my very favourite nurse, she is so nice. I felt really bad when I re read all the posts and realised on my last one that I left you out of the upcoming pregnancy roll call. I hope you weren't offended (you probably didn't even notice...and now I have drawn attention to my booboo!  ). I was just so emotional that day...and every day it seems! I wasn't really thinking. They were just the names out of head. Hope you can forgive me.   for a good outcome on Saturday.

Suzie and Nik,        Congratulations on your scans ladies. How lovely to see a heart beat. This will all go in a flash so enjoy every minute.

Ginny,    How annoying for you. I have seen this lady around but do not know anyone else under her. I find it difficult to believe that she doesn't take phone calls but Serhal does? Why don't you ask to speak to another doctor and see someone else if you are not happy. Dr Saab is very nice.

Eddysu    Have a lovely holiday and loads of luck with your FET on your return.


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening Ladies  

Hope your enjoying this fine evening...wife is at acupuncture & nothing I would like more than pop down to a beer garden & have a few pints. Promised wife & would not touch a drop until I have full filled my manly role  If she found out I reckon   so thought I'd see how you all are

Cecilab - great news...glad things worked out & your didn't overcook your eggs .... they are clever folk  

Wrightie - hope all is well with you both...you lucky thing

Helen01 - hope you are taking some time out, relaxing & ready to come back & crack the code

SuzieE - fab news on scan...no sympathy re MS afraid...would love to hearing Mrs Bigfish be poorly (just kiddin...hope all is well)

Fozi - sorry to hear your feeling low..its a tough road and fingers crossed your tests come back ok. Vit C & Vit E in large doses (1g) I am told help the wriggles.  Hang in there I am sure you will come bouncing back

Nixipix - glad scan went well..cant wait to be there as well

Mackenzie - welcome back...did you bring me a cold slab of VB back   Hope the upped dose is working & fingers crossed for you

ginny - sorry to hear you were a little stressed...I'd insist Miss Davies speaks to you on the phone..the others seem to  

Eddysu - hope appt went well. Happy to carry your bags to Kenya if you need help  

Mrs Bigfish AF has arrived....but I have my DNA Frag tests to come back & must admit I am a little anxious about getting these back. Still...lets think positive, wife can start stimming Sat...and then the game really begins

Have a great evening ladies & sorry if I have missed anyone out

(Now I posted this....can I go to the pub    )


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Realised that I just posted that so will have to continue on here, oh well better than losing it which is my usual trick. 

Olivia,       God you poor poor thing. What an awful nightmare. Just could not believe your story when I read it. Thinking so much about you and hope you are well.    at this time. It is so difficult to be in that situation. Hope that you are coming through it and taht things have finally settled for you. so sorry that I have not replied sooner, was off ff for a few days as was down and didn't want to drag you all down too.
Please look after yourself and give yourself lots of healing time.

Helen,    Good luck for your next cycle, we maybe together. It must ahve been a bit of a shock when they mentioned one more cycle. I know just how you feel though.  

Mac,     Amazed you have been all the way to Oz and back, at least keeping busy stops you obsessing over ttc...a bit anyway. I am out for this month as will be away whilst fertile (well as fertile as I get anyway, not very it would seem!!) but so keen to hear your progress. Loads of luck, are you having iui now?

Fishes,        How is your cycle going?   Good Luck.


Fozi    Oh my honey, so sorry that you are down, it is easier to be positive for others. I think we are in a sort of slightly suspended permanent depression,that we move in and out of, depending on mood and day. It is so difficult to explain, but having to be hopeful and optimistic all the time is so wearying. It feels relentless and you think when will it be my turn or if you are me, think how can I come to terms with this? I feel like half of my smiles are fake ones.    We will get through this and be ok.

I had my follow up today and it was more difficult than expected. I will go again in May probably, but Serhal said that if I have the same poor result, ie 9 fertilised eggs and so many very poor quality then that will that. He doesn't see any milage in going again. He thinks I may have egg quality issues, I am doing the chromosone tests and will have assisted hatching next time as well as steroids. My eggs all have thick shells so that may help. He wasn't throwing in the towel but I still feel shocked by his frankness. I will be very keen to see the results so will obsess over that for the next 3 weeks. Cannot believe that it could be over for me in a few months.

Onwards though...in a few months I could be pregnant, we all could!!

Pxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

hey Paula

thanks for yr post - no offence taken as had not noticed lack of inclusion, and still don't know if we will get any sperm to make an embie with anyway so am not even thinking yet of PUPO....
I am pleased that Serhal was so clear with you - one thing I admire about him is his frankness about your chances but he can send you reeling - when he told us we had max 10% chance of pg almost fell off my chair but in retrospect was a good thing to hear as made us more realistic about our chances. I know exactly what you mean about the suspended depression/low mood thing - lots of my friends who know we are having tx but not the details have commented I seem withdrawn and not myself and I think that is the nature of the beast along with dealing with pg friends and family, all the comments, the lack of understanding and the general stress of it all - FF has been my saviour with that as talking to women who really understand has helped so much. have you had any counselling??

Mr Fish - v exciting Mrs Fish AF arrived and you can start the stimms and   your   are of good quality. admire you not going to the pub - have not been able to stop my DH drinking despite him having zero sperm and lots of rows!

Fozi hun hope you are a bit brighter today am thinking of you   

Thanks for everyone's PMA - I will carry it onto Sat am and last sniff for me now....


Lol
C


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Evening all

Lots going on here!

Cecilia - I  just want to wish you all the luck in the world for Saturday.  I have everything that is humanly possible to cross, crossed!  Good luck honey and   that Dr R can get enough swimmers to do the job!

Paula - it does sound as though you are in the same boat as me.  I had assisted hatching last time and steroids due to my immune issues.  The assisted hatching should take care of the thick shells.  Did you ask Mr S about your drug regime as you were left stimming for so long last time.  Are they changing the regime at all?  I know when I went in for my follow up with Mr R he said that he was completely changing my drug regime for the next fresh cycle.  This has sort of shocked me as I thought I did quite well with pretty good quality embies (for my age that is  ) but he seemed to think that we could do much better.  I am now scared that he has it wrong and next time around will be a bust.  Oh all the insecurities!  We just need to be positive and believe it is going to work for us.

Mr Fish - absolutely delighted that you (well Mrs F) are moving onto stimming.  May I just say, STAY AWAY FROM THE BEER!

Fozi darling - I hope you are feeling more positive today.  I am sure your mole will be nothing of any consequence.  It is funny how many ups and downs this whole process can cause.  One day you feel so positive and the next so, so negative.  
Please don't worry about your immune tests - they will probably find nothing but there is no harm going on the steroids for a short period of time just to be sure.  To be honest, taking the steroids was fine although the weight gain and moon face aren't particularly pleasant.  Saying that, it is 2 weeks since I was weaned off them (you can't stop immediately as this can cause serious health issues) and the weight is falling off pretty quickly and a friend commented today that the face is less round and bloated looking!  Mmmmm - lovely!  

Suzie - I am really happy for you that your scan went well.  It is amazing seeing the heartbeat for the first time and so emotional.  Just wait until your next scan - baby actually looks like baby rather than bean!

Hi Ginny - I can't believe that your Dr doesn't make calls.  Sorry but who does she think she is.  All the other Drs aren't too important to pick up the phone.  We pay a lot of money so a bit of common courtesy wouldn't go amiss!  I have never heard of this particular Dr ..... maybe because she doesn't like talking to patients!  I'm afraid I can't help you with the unmedicated FET.  I am doing a medicated FET - I wasn't offered the option of going unmedicated.  This was probably because I was so insistent about starting straight away so would not have been able to monitor my cycle anyway.  Even though you are unmedicated they will probably give you progesterone support after transfer which should allay your fears about early spotting.  Mr R told me that they have to use Gestone injections in FET (really strong progesterone) as it was the only way to support this process.  It might be worth asking the clinic about it ..... oh sorry I forgot, your Dr doesn't talk to patients  

Cecelia - Wow - EC Saturday.  I have everything that I am humanely able to cross, crossed for you.   that Dr R gets enough swimmers to do the job!  It sounds like you are going to have lots and lots of gorgeous eggies!  

Hi MacKenzie - sounds like you are doing really well.  Sorry about the lining - my lining was so much thinner when I did clomid IUI.  Unfortunately a side effect of clomid is thinning the lining in about 30% of women.  I hope you are finding clomid ok - I really didn't react too well to it and the headaches and hot flashes were absolutely horrendous!

Eddysu - I hope you have a really great holiday you lucky, lucky thing!  By the way, in answer to your question about steroids, I took steroids before and after transfer and if I hadn't miscarried I would have been on them for at least the first trimester.  This time around they are starting me slightly earlier as Mr R thinks my recurrent miscarriages are immune related (and old age obviously  ).

Nikki - wahoo!  Your scan sounds amazing.  It is so scary but once you see that heartbeat you know you are well and truly on the most wonderful journey of your life!  I just can't put into words how chuffed I am for you!

Wrightie - how are you doing my darling?  Is morning sickness really hitting you now?  

As for me, I am still scoffing the primolut with gay abandon!  I start sniffing on Saturday.  I am feeling fine although I feel a bit like I am treading water until my next fresh cycle.  I am losing a little bit of positivity as both blasts on ice aren't tip top quality, a grade 6bc and 6cc. I am also petrified that they won't make the thaw although Mr R says this is very rare at ACU because of the sophisticated freezing mechanism they have.  Anyway, I have booked a holiday for 4th June so I will either be 8 weeks pregnant or in dire need of getting on a plane for a rest from the TX journey!  I am really worrying now about my immune issues too and feel I should have pressed Mr R on these more when I had my follow up.  I think I was so thrown by the "one more time" comment that all sensible questions went out of my head.  I didn't even ask him in detail why he wanted to change my drugs protocol so dramatically.  This is all so unlike me   - normally I am nothing if not direct!  Ho hum - I suppose I can question the nurses when I go in for my first scan.  

Love to you all

Helen
xxxxxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi all,

mr fish...keep away from the pub... 

paula, so hard but try to stay positive.  sounds like they are going to use some amazing approaches next cycle and hopefully that will be the answer.  

cecilia, glad things are on for egg collection on saturday.  the waiting and limbo is so hard...read back over my posts from my ivf 2 years ago and it really is a rollercoaster.  i tried just to think of one hurdle at a time and banish any negativity (not always successfully) will be rooting for you on sat.

suzie, fabulous news about the scan.  hope the m/s is tolerable...try salty snacks (cheesy wotsits were an absolute godsend when i was feeling sick)

helen, thanks for your message...how is the medicated fet going (pretty sure i will need it).  what stage are you at?  when are they planning to do transfer?

phoned clinic today and got a call back from mr serhal, who was great and very helpful.  then miss davies phoned (so she does speak to patients on the phone!) and she was brilliant (and v apologetic for not calling sooner).  she advised that i proceed with hycosy and dummy et this month and then they can monitor my cycle next month.  if it looks good they can do fet.  if not then they won't bother and i will have medicated the month after (june).  unfortunately i have an issue with blood clotting so if i have medicated it will mean a lot of injections and monitoring to keep my blood thin.  still, feel so much better now not facing the uknown and faith has been restored in the clinic. 

g xxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Ginny

The medicated is very like a normal cycle, down regulating and then building up the lining using Oestrogen (whilst still sniffing to keep the ovaries inactive).  All in all it takes 2 weeks for primolut then af and then ET about 2-3 weeks after that depending on lining.  I am on heparin from quite early on this time around to keep my blood thin and of course, the obligatory aspirin!  

I am delighted that Dr D has redeemed herself and now feel guilty for my tirade.  It is quite possible the nurse got it wrong and I have now maligned the poor woman.  Let's hope she doesn't read this thread!!  If she does, Dr D I apologise whole heartedly!

Take care

H
x


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your info on malaria tablets and good wishes for my holiday!  I went for the malarone which I will only have to take for 7 days after I return.  8 more sleeps until I go!

Ceciliab - best of luck for your EC on Saturday.  So glad it has all worked out.  Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow.

Congratulations on the heartbeat scans Suzie & Nikpix.

Ginny - glad you have it all sorted out now.  Plenty to keep you busy!  Hope it all goes well.

Fozi - I can so relate to your ability to support others yet feeling down yourself.  I hope the mole removal is all ok and you are soon back to being cheery yourself.  It is so difficult to keep a PMA but it probably helps a lot more than we think.  I recently finished a Mind Body class at the Bridge clinic based on the teachings of Ali Domar which was really helpful.  Ali's book called Healing Mind, Healthy Woman has all the techniques.

Mr Fish - hope you have managed to resist the pull of the pub!  Just think how nice it will be to celebrate Mrs Fish's pregnancy with all the beer you like!

Mackenzie - I used to live in North Sydney as well!  On West St for just a year.  Before that I lived with my ex-husband in Roseville.  I wasn't born in Australia but lived there for 12 years and have citizenship now.  I do really miss it often.  Especially when it hails in spring  

Helen - good luck for the FET.  I'm greatful for your sharing the experience and protocol as that's what I'm up for next.

Paula - sounds like you have a lot to think about from your followup appointment.  Mr S's frankness at leasts gives the impression that they are not in it completely for the money.  Did you have immune tests done as well?

Hello to everyone else I haven't specifically mentioned.  Have to go to bed now!  Have a good weekend.

Eddy


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Gosh it's busy in here tonight!

Eddysu - HAHA! I grew up in Mosman - Neutral bay! Can't say I miss it though - I always longed to move to Europe 

Helen - ask ask ask - that's what they're there for! I always come away from scans kicking myself that i didn't say what was on my mind. If this is indeed one of your last ttc tx then do everything your instincts tell you....or you'll be regretting all the what if's. I'm totally going to cross everything for you...good luck for saturday sniffing. Interesting that you have lining issues too. I'm actually on quite high doses of Menopur (never done clomid, Dr S said i'd be very unlikely to respond to it) and It seems to thicken the lining up a treat, but only ever at the 11th hour! I'm doing IUI this time as well, so hopefully it will be a winning combo.

Ginny - glad your Dr came through in the end. Nice that she apologised too.

Mr Fish - well I have to say that if Beer was really the deciding factor in you two falling preggers, you'd feel a right ninny for giving into the amber nectar. Think of everything Mrs Fish is putting herself through...that should help you to resist. Although, secretly, I really think all this 'don't drink this, don't eat that, try this...' is a load of bunkum. Everything in moderation makes for a peaceful and happier soul and that's got to be the most important thing when ttc. Guess its a hard one to weigh up.

Paula - oh my goodness - I'm in shock. Have they really given you only one more try? I had no idea this was even standard procedure. Surely your chance of conceiving is no greater or less at the end of a long tx plan than it was at the beginning. (?) Unless you incur additional problems along the way _due_to the treatment.
Rest up this month honey.   Really hope that the next cycle is pure magic. 
Yes, I am doing IUI this time, and looks like it's going to be next week (so long as i don't get over stimmed)

Cecilia - All systems go for Saturday! Will be thinking of you  

NikPix - Haha! so that was you and your DH - lovely!! So happy you two saw your little baby & heard the heart beat thrumming...what a special time for you xx

Fozi - You're such a shining light of positivity for others....so sorry to hear that you are feeling low. I think its the hardest to be in-between treatments. It's hard to know what to focus on and so frustrating to not know what's ahead. Seems Helen has been through a really similar situation, I'm sorry I can't offer anything helpful...but sending you lots of   because you've been the backbone of this group at times 

As for me - I had scan today & seems that i have quite a few follies sprouting, and one more dominant one starting to take over the race. Hopefully when I go in on Sunday the lining will have caught up & we'll be only a few days from IUI....never done IUI before, so very excited about the possibility that this will increase our chances and be the magic ingredient. Feeling unusually calm and chilled out this cycle - no idea what's brought this on, but liking the effects. Hope I can keep it up....

love to all,

Mackenzie xx


----------



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

Dear All

Does anyone know why ACU have an OTD date of 16 days post ET, even if blastocyst??  It seems much longer than other clinics.  I am on day 11 today and having a panic as have a bit of brown spotting - classic of what i always get 3 days before AF.  

many thanks xxxxxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Morning All,

Really busy board last night.

Poppy,    That is just their protocol so that results are more definite and we don't drop meds like clexane too quickly. Sorry that you having this spotting, give the nurses a call and see what they say.    Good Luck darling, this is a tough time.


Fozi,     Hope all is well with you, especially with that mole removal. You must feel that all your days are spent in waiting rooms etc. It is easy to feel low when you are having so many procedures.


Mac,      Good Luck for next week, hope the stimming is going well and that the follies are under control. IUI always feels like that one step away from natural conception. Good that you are chilled too, send your vibes my way! It is the end for me if I have the result as last time, if I magically produce 6 blasts they will probably keep me on the books for another go. If not I can take my crappy stats elsewhere!!


Helen,      Gosh we are in the same boat, hopefully not sinking! We can throw each other a lifeline. I feel so cross with myself that I didn't ask more questions yesterday. Similarly to you, I was so shocked by the idea that I could be at the end that all sense went out the window although I kept my fake smile on of course. Idiot that I am. I had no idea about these side effects, I definitely do not need more weight on and a moon face!! Were you on dextramethasone? My protocol is totally changing too, no sniffing at all, instead centrocide to control ovulation. On short protocol. Serhal didn't sem to think that the long stimmming was to blame though. Just my crap eggs. Are you on anything to improve egg quality? 


Ginny,       So glad that your call was returned and that things are sorted.

Eddysu,      What a lovely thing to look forward to. Hope you have a great time.

Mr Fish,       Good luck for those test results, apparently the vast majority show nothing at all so do not worry too much. When is your first scan?


Cecilia,     You are right about Serhal, it is best to be honest but you know when you have one thing in your mind, ie my failure was down to long stimming and then he blows that out of the water in his own inimitable style! Good Luck for tomorrow, hope that there are swimmers there.  


Olivia and kjp,      


Wrightie,    Hope all is well and that you are not too sick.

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Paula

I was on predisolone and will be on the same again this cycle (roll on moon face!!).  As for my next fresh cycle, Mr R also said no sniffing but wanted to throw clomid into the mix plus menopur and gonal f together but still take the primolut - so a real mish mash type protocol but shorter rather than longer!!  I don't think there is anything in there to improve egg quality as the eggs were apparently ok.  They never told me though how thick the eggs were and whether assisted hatching was really necessary - the embryologists just suggested it from the start.  Oh dear, another question I should have asked!

Cheers

H
xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Lovely ladies and gent

Gosh you have all been really busy! 
Just wanted to start off by saying thank you everyone for your kind words to cheer me up. am feeling a bit more uplifted thanks to all your lovely notes.  

Paula- you are a genius!!!    you described how i/we have been feeling sooooooo perfectly. "I think we are in a sort of slightly suspended permanent depression,that we move in and out of, depending on mood and day. It is so difficult to explain, but having to be hopeful and optimistic all the time is so wearying."  i def feel a little more normal now and less like a loopy lune! I am sorry that your follow-up wasnt as fab as you may have wanted. one thing is for sure, mr.S certainly knows what he is doing. although it he sometimes says things to all of us which send us reeling you can trust him to do what is best for you.  having the tests done is a great idea and although it isalready in your mind you MUStN't MUSTN't start declaring things over already. remeber all is takes is one little embryo to make our dreams come true and often this has happened to people with perhaps not such fantastic embryos.  

Mr. Fish-i wish there was something that we could do to dispel these awful feelings of anxiousness. had a whizz round Boots yesterday for those vits. perfect excuse to have a shop a westfield!!  

Cecilia- keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow. very exciting! let us know how you get on when you are feeling up to it.  

Helen- my lovely, Mr. R is totally right about what he said regarding the thawing.  as i told Paula, soooooo many people have had their dreams come true even with not so fantastic quality eggs. am praying that you will be off on your holidays with an extra passenger on board you!  the steroids sound just delightful!   i wont worry as much about the weight gain as i will about the moon face.......are we talking full-moon or half-moon?    on a more serious note, thanks for filling me in about them, i didnt realise you had to be weaned off them, strong stuff! please dont worry yourself about not asking the questions you would have wanted to (we all do that) when you go in, you can either ask the nurses/or ask them to just give Mr.R a quik buzz, if he has a moment free, i am sure that he will come and see you, thats what Mr.S did on one occassion when i was a bit stressed about my protocol.  

Ginny- so glad that dr.d took the time to call you. its not just about the fact that we are paying through our noses for the treatment, its also the principle of the whole thing. when the two DIRECTORS of the clinic can take time to call us, then i think they are setting an example for the other dr.s to follow suit!! its not one rule for some and another rule for others! sorry about my rant and rave!
hope that all goes well with th dummy run and hycosy.

Eddysu- so glad that your holiday meds are sorted out. thanks for letting me now about that book, sounds really interesting, will see if i can get my hands on it. only 7 more seeps till your holiday!  

Mackenzie- sending you lots of    for your iui. its great that you are feeling so calm, exactly what you need right now. i totally agree with your anecdote about eating everyhting in moderation. i realise that everyone has different opinions and i respect that, but i just think one can get totally obsessed with trying to create this so-called perfect enviroment around them. i tried it and it didnt work, so now i am sticking to be senisble and not obsessed!  

Poppystar- ditto everyhting the oters have said re; test dates at the acu. i am sorry to hear that you have been spotting, hope that has subsided now and that you have had a chance to speak to one of the nurses. let us know how you are getting on.  

Mole removal wasnt as bad as i thought it would be, didnt even get a chance to work myself up into a state beforehand, which is a good thing!    just a teeny bit sore, but compared to the gestone injections it feels like a feather has just swept over my neck!  

Big   to Olivia, Wrightie and i apologise if i have left anyone out,  

     
Fozi


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Helen,

Sounds as though we are on the same protocol. I am also on menopur, Gonal F and clomid. They are obviously throwing everything at it.   I am on different steroids though and am wondering if they will also cause these side effects. I have a moon face already and definitely need no help in that direction!! or the weight!! Bloody hell, whatever works. But you know you may not need that as your FET could be the one. Are those blasts you are transferring? If so there must a good chance. I think blasts are becoming the holy grail to me!! I am taking primulet after my next period so about 5 weeks time and then blast off.

Fozi,

Glad you rmole removal was ok for you, I think ivf would toughen anyone up. I have had a terrible morning with 2 ,yes 2, bloody pregnancy announcements. For crying out loud all my friends have been beaten with the fertility stick, one of them is twins! I am getting so fed up. Any way must put on my cheery smile again. Feel better now that I have vented that. Thanks! 

Poppystar,        hope all is well.

Pxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Paula

Yes they are blasts but not tip top quality ............ fingers crossed though!  Your steroid side effects might be different but I had heard that the bloating and weight gain were pretty common to all ...... oh and I forgot to mention the depression!!  You really have to laugh - what we put ourselves through.  But a really minor thing if it means success!!  

Love H

PS:  Olivia I don't think I mentioned you in my long drawl last night.  Hope you are well honey and are taking a well earned break from obsessing over ttc!  I keep on trying to escape but this site lures me back ................


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Wow, a lot to catch up on!!

Fozi - so glad to hear your mole removal wasn't as scary as you thought and you are feeling ok. Sorry you have been feeling down but glad you are feeling a bit more positive today.   

Mackenzie -Thank you, was so relieved after the scan. Still quite worried as it's so early still but just trying to chill a little. Had to tell 2 of my work colleagues which felt strange telling them before family and friends but it was for my safety I suppose! So funny we had a little FF get together without even knowing it till later!   Glad to hear your follies are growing well, fingers crossed for your next scan that your lining has caught up. Have you thought about acupuncture?   


Cecelia - Oh I think I saw you then, dark curly hair?? I didn't catch sight of a toblerone tho   - but I was a little stressed so wasn't people watching as much as I usually do! So glad you are all set for saturday, I will be keeping EVERYTHING remotely possible crossed for you and DH - hope you get some fab eggies and swimmers collected.   

Suzie - I'm so pleased you had a good scan too, think you had the older lady Dr Ifat I think her name is...she's the one who did our ET's. I think she is really sweet and was very calming and thorough on ET day. She explained everything and kept us all calm which I think also helps. That's amazing news that so many ET's from our day are pregnant. We definitely had a good team. So sorry you're suffering MS already. Are you actually being sick or feeling nauseous? Hoipe it settles for you soon!

Ginny - sorry you've had a stessful time with your Dr, no idea who she is. Only ever seen 2 lady Dr's - Dr Ifat and Dr Lava I think her name is, the young one with dark hair who scanned me on tues. Glad to hear it's sorted now. Good luck for your hycosy and dummy et!

Paula - Sorry to hear your follow up was not as positive as you'd have hoped, can't believe he was talking about one more go... I've got everything crossed for you that this nexy cycle will work for you, with the new drug regime and assisted hatching that's got to surely increase your chances. As the others haver already said, it does only take one embie to get you pregnant so as hard as it must be try not to focus too much on egg quantity. Don't really know how to make you feel any better, but I'll always listen    

Bigfish - Hope you are ok, wishing you loads of luck for your results and hope Mrs Fish gets on well with the stimming. At least you can start to feel like things are happening now, the down reg part is so long and tediuos.   you have good results.

Helen - Glad to hear all going ok at the mo, am still   you won't need a fresh cycle. And also   your frosties make the thaw, I don't think Dr R would have said that about it being rare they don't make the thaw if he didn't mean that, so hopefully they will make it and make a nice home inside you!  

Poppy - So sorry to hear you have had spotting. Did you call the clinic and ask for advice? I had spotting about 5 days post transfer and they told me to increase my cyclogest to 3 a day. I'm   for you that it is implantation and nothing worse. I kept spotting on and off the rest of my 2ww and I got a bfp the following week. Hope you are ok  

Wrightie - How are you and baby doing? Hope the MS has calmed down a little? When is your next scan?

Olivia - how are you? hope you are doing ok  

KJP - Hope you are doing ok and gearing up for your next cycle.  

Eddy - Soo jealous of your trip ahead, I went to kenya for part of my honeymoon, it was the most amazing experience ever, want to go back so badly! I also took Malarone, had absolutely no side effects at all, so even thought expensive they were worth it as didn't want them ruining our trip. Not long till you go, how exciting!!  

As for me, I've been feeling a little nauseous - a bit like Suzie, I wake up in the morning and feel fine, infact very hungry, but by lunchtime I start to feel a little sick and by late avo can feel quite bad, but it's not every day. Last night I woke at 12.40am bolt upright with my heart thumping feeling like I was about to be sick, then managed to get back to sleep and the same thing happened again at 2.50am. Of course DH was none the wiser, fast asleep, even though I was trying to tell him about the fact I felt a bit ill!    I keep looking at tuesday's scan and still can't quite believe it. Wish I could tell my mum but I know she'll get over excited and share it with the world when it's way too early! Have to keep it to myself for a little longer. Just praying we get to out next scan without any problems and everything looks good.

Phew - I think that's everyone, but sorry if I have missed anyone out!!

Anyone doing anything nice this weekend?

Nikki xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Paula, darling - sorry to hear about your follow up appointment  I heard that "whey protein" by Body Fortress is very good to improve your egg quality. You have to take it every day (with milk or juice). Not sure if it's true. You are so right about "permanent depression". It doesn't get any easier. When will you get your test results back?

Fozi, hun - well done to get rid of the mole! I am so pleased you are feeling better! Your test results must be ready soon? Keeping everything crossed for you!  Hope we will start again soon?  

Helen, sweetie - can't believe you are on Primulat already! Go girl   I know what you mean about not having big expectations about FET. I will have the same approach when I start. Not going to have a big drama about it like I did last time with fresh cycle. 

Nik and Suzie - congrats with your scans! It must be amazing to see a heartbeat!  

Mackenzie - welcome back! Good luck with IUI, hope everything will go smoothly. You made me think about "coping" mechanism because you are right and I feel like I do what I have to do. No tears, no anger, no emotions yet... It must catch up one day! Sorry to hear about your dad..  

Cecilia - good luck for tomorrow! Everything is crossed for you!

Eddy - great news about hol! Have a great time!

Mr Fish -   your test results are fine! Good luck with stimming soon!

Poppy - sorry you are spotting. A few girls here had it as well and doctors say that it doesn't compromise your chances. Did the clinic tell you to add more progesterone?

KJP  - how are you ? 

My disaster is over - I miscarried naturally at exactly 9 weeks (on Wednesday night). Helen, you are so right - what an emotional closure! I am glad I waited for my body to react itself without medical intervention. It was going on for 6 hours and the pains I had I would describe as "mini-labour" rather then "heavy period". Had a follow up with Dr S and he agreed that I should take a break, go on holidays and make sure I am emotionally very strong before we start again.. We will go for FET, hopefully in the summer. I need all the tips about lovely Gestone - Fozi, I remember you hated it so much! Apparently it produces "amazing bloodwork" according to Dr S.. 

Speak soon my lovelies

Olivia xxx


----------



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

cheers ladies.  this really is a lovely supportive thread.  did a test today 11 post 5dt and i am afraid was negative.  still a bit of minimal brown spotting so think AF on the way.  shocked and v v v unhappy.        

very best to you all.


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Poppy - I'm sorry to hear it's not stopped, but please please don't stop any of your medication and speak to the clinic before you do anything... it's still a little early and they say 16 days for a reason - I know you must be feeling really upset, I remember exactly how that felt when I thought it was all over, but DH kept me from testing till day 16 and everything turned out ok. Speak to the clinic and see what they say - call on the mobile no if you haven't spoken to anyone yet. They will probably tell you to increase your cyclogest.

Sending you a very, very big    and   all will be ok.

N xxxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone

Just a quick post as i am trying to be calm before tomorrow but Poppy - I echo Nik's comments about early testing I hope you get through to someone at the clinic to talk things through with and     thinking of you.

Olivia just sent you a pm but was so moved by your post - especially having the energy for all the personals whilst dealing with your own tragedy.    

Fozi really pleased the mole came off no probs am sure it will be benign and good to see your sense of humour coming back into your posts!

Eddy am jealous beyond words of your holiday - would kill to go back to east africa! you should be fine on the malarone and you should be fine as long as you stop if before you have ET as its contraindicated in pg.......good luck for your cycle hun

Mckenzie am sure I heard you being called the other day - are you slim and gorgeous wearing glasses?? good luck with your lining  it thickens up in time. I know what you mean about IUI - if our TESE is negative we will prob go for donor IUI as a chance for even a vaguely natural conception is a good thought after all the IVF stuff.

Paula thank you for your kind words - I am sorry ACU seem to think you only have 'one more go' but it sounds like they are going with all guns blazing to get you pg next time 

Ginny am so pleased you have now spoken to your dr and have a proper plan it makes such a huge difference. When we found out about my over stimms I asked Jackie if I could see a dr to talk about the coasting and OHSS risk, and was ushered straight into mr Serhal  
Am nervous but excited about tomorrow - thank you all sooo much for your thoughts and crossed fingers it means so much and gives my PMA a much needed boost

Hi to everyone else - more personals when head on straight!

Lol
C


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Poppystar- i am so sorry about your early BFN. Nikki s right though, you musnt stop your medication until you have spoken to the clinic. we dont want to give you false hope but you could always test again on OTD?  sending you lots of    and we are all here if you need us.

Fozi


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

It's me!  I'm so sorry I haven't been around at all, I have just been so busy with DH and working full time that I bear;y get a moment to myself.  I bumped into Jess who's on the London girls TTC thread, on the tube and got me thinking that I really should get back online.  

We are fine, the past three months to be honest have been a nightmare, but we're still here to tell the tale, which is the main thing.  DH is currently on chemo, and seems to be doing well, to be honest the docs are not very hopefull that we will be able to beat it, but 12 years ago they said the same thing and look what happened there!  Right here right now I have my husband right beside me and that's all that matters, whatever happens in the future will happen but at this moment in time, we are happy and in love, so what more could I ask for?  No one really knows what is round the corner, so there is no point worrying.

I have been going over and over in my mind on what to do re ttc, and changing my mind on a daily basis.  I am absolutely petrified of being pregnant and the worst happening, but I think I just need to bight the bullet now and decide what is most important to me.  I just can't see a life ahead of me without children, and if I have to do it alone, then so be it, but I don't think I can sit and do nothing, is so hard girls, I often feel that I am so alone in making the biggest decision of our lives, he is totally not pressuring me, my mum and dad are quite anti, so it's absolutely down to me, eek!

Haven't had time to read back, and don't know everyone on the thread anymore, but Fozi, I saw your news, I am so sorry hun.

Olivia - I also saw your devastating news, I am so sorry hun, wishing you all the best for your FET.
x
x


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Poppy - How are you today? Did you speak to anyone?  all will be ok.   

Olivia - How awful for you, you've been through so much, don't really know what to say, I know nothing can make you feel better but I really hope you are doing ok and everything crossed for your FET in the summer.   

Cecelia - Been thinking about you today, hope all is going well!  

N xxx

p.s. MissTI - don't think I've chatted to you before, but sounds like you are going through a terrible time, I'm so sorry. We're all here to listen.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome back MissTI- you and your DH are remarkably strong people. i am in total awe of you both. the decision regarding treatment mut be a tricky one but you have hit the nail on the head by sayin that you have each other and are totally in love- the most important thing in the world. i just wanted to say that i am thinking of you both and    that you are able to come to a course of action that you are both happy with.  

keep in touch, stranger    
Fozi


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Just a quick post to thank you all for your   and thoughts for yesterday. Sadly despite a full micro-TESE with 17 testicular samples done by Mr Ralph and looked at for 2 hours by the head of the lab no sperm were found at all. We are both totally gutted and spent the rest of yesterday not really knowing what to do with ourselves. Mr Serhal was oncall (!) and did our EC and he managed to get 17 'superb' - his words - quality eggs which are now on ice waiting for us to make a decision about donor sperm. I want a baby and a family so much, but love my DH more than anything in the world and the thought of a baby that doesn't have all his looks/quirks has my head in a total spin at the moment although I know he will be a wonderful father whatever, genetic relationships are so important to me.......

Sorry for lack of personals - but in a bit of state at 6am. Miss T lovely to hear from you and good luck with your totally impossible decisions  

Lol
C


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Cecilia, 

Just wanted you to know that I am gutted for you (envious of your eggs though!! I may steal some!) and know how tough this decision is.

Try to reverse the situation, if you had no eggs would you be prepared to try DE, if so, then you will know that genetics are a small part of that baby once it is born. All those quirks that your dh has will be picked up by the little one anyway. It is the life that you all create together that is important.

This must be a devastating time and I really feel for you. Have you got some DS ready? How long till you have to decide?

Thinking about you and    that you make the decision that is right for.

Pxx


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Morning ladies  

I must admit Miss TI that you post has moved both of us. We are so busy trying to create life...that sometimes I think that we forget to focus on living our precious life. We too love each other to bits...and today we shall focus of "us". Our best wishes go to you & hubbers   

cecilia - really sorry to hear your news....must be gutting & really feel for you. Its a tough decision that only you & hubbers can answer & think paulaleej post sumes up my thinking as well

poppystar - again sorry to hear your news as well....fingers crossed that there is some hope in this cycle for you

Olivia - good to hear from you & sounds like your awful journey has come to an end & glad it was natural. Enjoy the sunshine & then I am sure you will come bounding back on here with all your positive attitude to crack the code


Well...we are in the grand national theme "off to the races". My DNA frag tests came back normal & wife scans was ok Friday so yesterday was first day of stimming. Sounds like ACU now use a combination of Gonal F (150 dose) & Menapor (1 vial) - they have been doing this apparently for last 3 weeks plus that blood thinning injection. Keep snapping the vial thing, rather than popping the top of between the red & blue line...so reckon will need more of the mixing liquid 


Rest of you ladies...please take some time to enjoy your time with hubbers & friends...and make sure you enjoy life as well as creating it


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Cecilia-    i feel terrible tha you have been up in a state since 6 this morning. i dont know what to say to make you feel better, but i totally agree with Paula. its a difficult decision to get your head around, but thinking about it when the roles are reversed does shed a new light on the whole situation. you have 17 fantastic eggs which is something to really be proud about!  i just know that whatever decision you will make, it will be the best one.  am constantly thinking of youand we will all be here to support you whichever path you take.  


Fozi


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Cecilia - what an incredible choice to have to make. I was thinking about your situation alot today whilst I was at church (non-religious unitarian gathering, sort of humanist philosophy) - the sermon was on celebrating the small joys and miracles of every day instead of living in a constant state of expectation and anticipation of the future which just breeds anxiety...

God forbid, if you were pregnant and lost your husband, you'd spend a lifetime devastated by the inability to share every moment of your child's life with him. That he wouldn't be there, every day, shaping and loving and nurturing your child's little soul and mind and personality. Genetics would be a small compensation for the loss of that shared experience and shared role. 
Don't miss the wood for the trees honey . You _have_ an opportunity to make a family & you have a loving, strong relationship to offer a child. Your son/daughter will be the direct product of everything you offer it as a couple from day one....all the quirks and looks will be there because you and your husband are that baby's whole universe. You'll never regret it.

Sorry if I sound too involved, but I put myself in your position and I just really wanted to offer another perspective. I have a niece & nephew born by DS and they could not be more like their parents, regardless of genetics...And i'm so glad they are in the world, and that this science is possible!

Anyway. The little miracles of everyday: You have 17 outstanding eggs!! 
Of course your expectations are now going to have to change, but remember that the joy for you and DH will be *every individual moment* that you share in the life of that child.

There's certainly alot of support in this room, whatever decision you and DH make   

Mackenzie xx


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Quick post to all, 

Was at the ACU this morning with DH. Looks like I've got 3 major follies nearly ready to go (two more than my first month) and the lining is for the very first time actually normal thickness and still growing!! I'm thrilled and really looking forward to IUI at the end of next week, with Easter weekend to seal the deal....
So grateful to whoever discovered Menopur!! So grateful to Dr Serhal for working on Sundays, and so grateful for FF for absorbing all stress and tears and joys....

will post personals tomorrow, got to run xx
Mackenzie

xx Mackenzie xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just passing through breifly just wanted to say Cecelia and Miss T - what a rollercoaster for you guys, wishing you lots of luck and courage in making your decisions.  

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Sorry not so great with personals, I'm afraid that although Ive been around at ACU since 2006, my IF has had so many twists and turns that I have dipped and dived a lot and so don't remember names too well, I then get worried about posting the wrong messages to the wrong peeps  .  Will try and get better.

In terms of my journey, Im awaiting AF in mid-late April to do another embryo freezing cycle.


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Evening ladies

Sorry for not posting earlier but I have been away for the weekend.

Cecelia - I so feel for you darling and the disappointment you and DH must be feeling at the moment.  You must be reeling.  I really think though that Paula has summed up my feelings really well.  The joy that a child brings to your life is unexplainable and you have 17 great eggs waiting to be made into embryos.  As soon as that child is born it will be part of your little family and genetics won't even get a look in.  It is amazing how many adoptive children I know who still resemble their parents through their little mannerisms and outlook.  

Miss T - Wow - what you must be going through at the moment.  Such a difficult decision but you must follow your heart.  I am   that you find the courage to do what is right for you and DH.  

MaKenzie - Wahoo - sounds like your IUI is going really well.  Menopur is just brilliant for linings (unlike clomid!) and three major sized follies sounds fantastic.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Poppystar - I am absolutely gutted for you - the disappointment is terrible but next time will be your turn.  

Nikki - hope the morning sickness is really kicking in (in the most positive way)!  

Mr BFish - thanks for the info about the clinic using both Gonal F and Menopur.  When Mr R suggested this I thought it was just because I was a hopeless case but it sounds like they are now suggesting it to everyone so you have made me feel a bit more "normal"  .  I'm delighted your DNA has been graded normal - a load off your mind I'm sure.

Tizzywizz - let's hope AF arrives promptly so you can get egg making again!

Olivia - I am so pleased that your horrid time is finally over.  Although you will never forget it at least you can now move on.  Sorry when I said miscarrying was like a really bad af - I do remember that the first time it happened I also likened it to my husband to a mini labour!  I am pleased to hear that Gestone produces amazing bloodwork as I am really not looking forward to that aspect of my FET!

Hey Fozi - hope you have had a good weekend and your spirits are now lifted again.

Paula - I loved your advice to Cecilia - you really have a knack of putting into words what others are thinking.  Good news as well that everyone is being put on the Gonal F/Menopur protocol - doesn't make us seem like such "hopeless" cases .... tee hee .

As for me, I'm back on sniffing duty and am making a real muddle of it as I haven't managed one sniff on time!  I know the timings are just estimates but I keep on panicking that each sniff is at least 45 minutes late.  Then I realised that if every sniff was a bit late - it actually sort of made them on time  .  I've had a lovely weekend at my sister's doing an early Easter egg hunt for my little one and his cousins and just generally catching up.  

Love to you all 

H
xxxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Cecelia - I was so sorry to hear your news, must be such a hard time for both you and your DH. I do agree with the others, that once a baby is in your life you will both love it unconditionally no matter what and put to one side the genetics. I did try to put myself in the same position and I can see how hard it would be at first, but I think once a baby is on the way and you are both going through this amazing time together you will feel the same excitement any other parents to be would and it just won't matter. All you will both focus on is the fact you're going to be parents and focusing on the future as a family. I really hope you and DH have had a good heart to heart over the weekend and made some decisions. I'm so pleased to hear you managed to get so many fab eggs though. Hope you are ok and recovering well after your EC.   


Bigfish - So chuffed for you that your tests came back good. Must be a huge relief for you and Mrs Fish. Good luck for the stimming, and hope you manage to avoid cutting fingers like I did on those vials! (I ended up opening them in a tea towel so any broken glass went onto that and not into my finger!) Am   Mrs Fish's 1st scan goes well and lots of follies are seen!

Mackenzie - so glad to hear you have 3 good sized follies and great lining - almost there! What day are they estimating for IUI?

Tizzywizz - Hope your next cycle goes well and AF hurries up and arrived for you so you can get started!  

Helen - I did the same thing with the sniffing, ended up setting my alarm on my phone otherwise I kept forgetting and it just got later and later! Sounds like you had a great weekend! 

Suzie - Hope you are feeling a little better?

Since that last episode of waking in the night thinking I was about to be sick, I've not had any more sick feelings at all.... I know I should count myself lucky, as the last thing I want is MS but it does worry me a little as to why I've not had any more symptoms than I currently do. All I feel right now is incredibly tired, very sore (.)(.), a bit of cramping and starving all the time. My next scan is 2 wks today and I just wish I could have it done earlier so I can be reassured all is ok! Driving myself crazy! 

Hope everyone else is well.

N xxxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello all

Hope that you had a lovely weekend.

Nikpix- i can totally understad that you are worrying that you dont have many symptoms at the mo, but i am sure in a few days, you will be telling us that you are feeling them quite strongly.    

Helen- the sniffing used to turn me into a demented chicken! i would sniff and then about  1 hour later think " did i sniff yet?" i would totally forget when i had sniffed or not!   other than that i hope you are feelig well. glad that you had  a lovely weekend.

tizzywizz- you and are are old friends of the ACU.    i think we also have had on and off treatment since 2006 too (iui's ivf etc) although i try not to think how long we have been actually trying as it just depresses me! wishing you lots of luck with your FET.  

Mackenzie- fantastic news about your lead up to IUI . your post to Celia was so heartfelt, its so reassuring that there are people here who are willing to give an honest opinion- lovely! 

BigFish- fab news re; you results, what a relief! am sure that everything will go smoothly from now on.

BIG   to you other lovely ladies.

DH and i had a lovely day yesterday, went down to the southbank. it was just so noce to spend some time together not thinking about or worries, even for a little while. havent done that in ages.
we got our chromosome and my immune tests back today........ all clear! phew!   i was actually feeling quite sick this morning whilst waiting for the nurse to call back. DH has yet to hear about his sprem frag tests so he is extra anxious at the mo.   that all is ok with him. please keep your fingers crossed for him/us.
we have had an awful couple of days with problems regarding the purchase of our house (stupid vendors   ) and it looks like we are going to lose it. 
have been quite upset about it all. people have said "dont worry its only a house, you have other things to be concerned with" but what they dont understand is that for us it was just what we needed. a glimmer of hope that things can actually go right for us. it would also have been somewhere where i could put my mind to other things rather than just treatment treatment treatment!
But mustnt be ungrateful. the current test results have made us very thankful.

hope you all had a lovely weekend too.

Fozi


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Fozi,

So glad to hear your tests came back all clear    Must be a huge relief. I'll be keeping everything crossed for Dh's test too   hopefully he'll have the same great results.
I am so sorry to hear you might lose your house, I've been there before and it's awful, you have your heart set on a place and feel like nothing else will come along that will be even close to it. I really hope things take a sudden turn around and all goes back to plan, but if not I   you both find something else that's even better but I know right now with everything else going on this is probably the last straw. House buying is one of the most stressful things to go through. Vendors are stupid and it's really unfair.


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi 

I just wanted to introduce myself as I will very probably be joining you ladies shortly.  Very briefly, I am 30 (31 in a few weeks) and we've been actively trying for 18 months although not using any contraception for over two years.  I have PCOS, although recently my hormone levels have been much better and I ovulate most months I think. DH has poor morphology - ranges 1-7% but good count and motility.  Just had an appointment with my consultant and we agreed based on most recent semen analysis it's now time to go down the ICSI road (realise this is an IVF thread but couldn't see a UCH topic on the ICSI thread).  Have real mixed emotions, felt so much better once we had made the decision but today just feel awful (I think because morphology has got worse not better) and can't believe that it will ever happen for us.  I really must get some PMA from somewhere 

I wondered if anyone could tell me how long the wait is for a first appointment.  My Dr is writing to Dr Serhal to find out waiting times and get the ball rolling.  Once you have the first appointment can you just get going with treatment?

I look forward to getting to know you all

Kelly


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

I also meant to say good luck to everyone going through treatment, many congratulations to those of you who are pregnant and my heart goes out to those of you who've had negative cycles or have had miscarriages.


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi all

Fozi - blooming fantastic news about your results - no yucky steroids for you.  Shame, I was hoping that someone else would be joining the moonface club (only joking!!).  I am sure DH's results will be fine too!

Welcome Kelly.  There is no real waiting time to see Mr Serhal - you can normal get in to see him within a matter of weeks.  Saying that, the clinic is becoming more and more popular due to its good results.  Morphology was part of our problem for quite a while.  DH had a morphology of 7% which although borderline really wasn't helping.  I did a bit of research and started supplements and we have bought his morphology up to a consistent 33%.  If you want details of what I have been feeding the poor boy, let me know!

Love to you all

H
x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi all,

Helen - sorry didn't mean you about the heavy period comment! I appreciate so much you sharing your experience with me   Doctors said that there will be period like pain...   Happy sniffing hun!   You make me think about starting FET, the only thing I am scared of is Gestone injections  

Cecilia - I am so sorry to hear your news! I just can't believe it. One of the hardest decision, I think you both should have counselling and speak to someone who already did it. Like girls said we will support you whatever decision you make. Like Zita West said in one of her books: "Almost everyone can have a baby, the question is how far you are prepared to go for it"

MissTi - I was thinking about you a lot.. I am so sorry to hear your news hun    The most important thing is you guys love each other and happy together. It's really hard but like you said you have to decide what's more important. It may be all ok and your DH could see his baby, there is a chance, right? I   the history repeats itself and like 12 years ago your DH will beat the bad guy  

Fozi - congrats with test results! Are you thinking to start the fresh cycle soon? I must admit I am thinking about FET. Will see how I feel after holidays in May! Changing my mind every minute. The house sounds like a nightmare, it's always so much stress. We went through it a year ago. I hope it's all over soon   

Mackenzie - keep up the good work!  

Niki - I am sure all is fine, my mum always says that MS comes and goes, you don't feel sick every day. I am sure there is nothing to worry about. For example I felt sick every day even after baby died inside me because the sac was still growing. It's not an indication at all 

Tizzywizz - nice to have you back! I am thinking about FEt as well, may be in June. Good luck for May!

poppy - are you ok?

Paula - how are you doing?

Kelly - wellcome! I would say 4 weeks wait to see Dr S. Tx will start as soon as your next AF arrives 

Love
Olivia xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello all

Kellylou- A very warm welcome to you. you have def found the right place, there are lots of lovely people here to provide you with all the support you need. people are having all sorts of treatment here, iui, icsi, ivf etc .   Mr.Serhal is fab, ( we have somewhat of a fan club going on here!    ) they are pretty swift on getting  treatment started, and although sometimes waiting room times are quite long, they provide fabulous support. Lots of luck with your appointment.

Nikpix-   still praying for a turnaround regarding the house. you summed the whole thing up perfectly. Vendors ARE stupid! (unless its one of us, of course) Hope that you are well.

Olivia-   my lovely, we too are thinking about using our frosties.   i keep changing my mind. i think we will go for an FET, based on what DH's remaining results say   . i think we shall be cycle buddies as will probably make a decision near the end of May. 

Helen- am so relieved about the steroids, the state of my thighs after the gestone was quite shocking. i stupidly refused to buy new trousers to wear to school and even my friend said that if they got any tighter, i would be too indecent to be seen around children    .

Hope everyone is having a good day.

Fozi


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Am feeling seriously very angry as have just spent over an hour writing the longest messages to all of you and the longest moans from myself and the whole poxy thing has been wiped. WHY?     I am so cross, why does this keep happening to me? I press the return button or something and the whole thing disappears. ARGHHHH. FFS.

There, feel slightly better now. Will try to write something.

Hello ladies and Mr Fish  

Hope you are all ok.

Cecilia,        My lovely girl, how are you? Hope that you and your dh are coping with your news and are hatching a plan. Having gone on the long journey and then having your hopes dashed must be so hard to deal with. At least you know now that you have given it everything and it hasn't worked so something else will. Living on hope is tough. I have been thinking so much about you and feeling for you. You really have the difficult decisions to make.


Miss TI,          My thoughts are with you as you also face the toughest choices. I hope that you and your dh are able to enjoy your time together. I understand that you will be apprehensive, especially as your parents are unsupportive but you must do what is right for you. What an amazing legacy for your dc to inherit, that their parents so loved each other, they were prepared for that to continue even when their future was not certain. And you know, whose future is certain? We none of us know what is around the corner, live in the minute and plan for the future with optimism, that is all we can do. You will conceive your dc with love and commitment, that is more secure start than many children receive and I know from your posts that your are a woman of strength and kindness. Good Luck and let us know how you are getting on.  

Olivia,      So pleased to see you back on the boards, I like all my familiar support network! I hope that you are recovering well, it is more theraputic having a natural miscarriage and after all the procedures that you have gone through who needs more medical assistance? You have done so well to be positive after everything. But then you definitely have something to be positive about, 2 lovely embies that just lost their way. Next time for you Liv!! Have you booked your holiday yet? What are your next steps? Are you doing a FET?

Mac,          When is the IUI? Sounds as though you have stimmed nicely and stand a good chance of success. I have thought about your comments a lot. You are so right when you speak about appreciating the small things in life, we are so focused on achieving the next thing that we do forget to live in the present. I really struggled to have my dd and used to tell my dh that if i only manage to have this one child then I will be satisfied yet here I am now spending all my time and energy (and money) determined to have another. it is the human condition to yearn I suppose. I am trying to accept that she is my only and taht if it doesn't work next time then that will be that. Ironically my dh has now gone into determination mode and is keen to throw  everything at it. Good Luck honey.  

Kellylou,      Welcome to our chat, I have found so much support and information here, I would be so isolated without it. I think that you should make your appointment rather than wait for you doc to make contact, that could be very slow.


Nik,        Glad that you are not too sick and that you are keeping well. Good Luck with enjoying this pregnancy.

Back later to finish this xxxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Thank you all so so much for your love and support - I have just logged back in and have been totally overwhelmed reading your comments - my keyboard is wet! I know you are right, I just need to get there psychologically and have taken your advice and booked an appointment with a counsellor for THursday.
I am recovering ok from EC still pretty bloated but Paula you are right I have to look at those eggs as a bonus that will help us on our journey. We are going to book back in to see Mr S when our heads are a bit straighter on - and Lou on the NOA thread has just given birth to donor twin girls which has really cheered me up to see her so happy with her situation when she was just like me a couple of years ago.

Proper personals later but thank you all so much - without FF would be sooooo lost  

C


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you all for that lovely warm welcome, what a lovely supportive group you are and I'm sure once treatment starts that is going to help a lot.  I am dashing off to leicester with work for a few days so can't write much now but will be I'm sure a regular poster and contributor when things start moving and can start to get to know you all better.  Helen, if you did have any information on the supplements your DH was taking that would be much appreciated.

Good luck to everyone having treatment or making difficult decisions and going through difficult times and thanks again

Kellyx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Back again this evening to finish.

Cecilia,    So pleased that you touched base and that you have indeed hatched a plan. Please excuse my ignorance but how long can your eggs survive? It is not the same as sperm as it? I'm not really sure what happens. Good Luck for Thursday, will you go with your dh or are you seen separately?


Fozi bear bear,    So sorry to hear about your flat, the very same thing happened to us last year and honestly my dh said the same thing, "Why doesn't anything work out for us?" It is a distraction and stops you becoming totally obsessed. With the economy so weird at the moment maybe it is a sign though, that is what I told myself anyway and am now spending my deposit  money on all these treatments. One ray of light is that you know your tests are clear. Which tests did you have? Megan told me that they only phone if there is a problem so how did you know that the results were coming? Is it just a blood test as that is all that I have had. I am a little bit confused between you, me and Helen. Helen, you say that you are on steroids, is that because you know you have problem from a certain test? Because Serhal has put me on these steroids for my next cycle before I even did the tests. Or are they different steroids? I am so confused!! 

Helen,        So confused at the moment! Are you on a medicated FET, how is that different to natural, what drugs are you on then? There is no stimming is there? What is the gestone for? Sorr for all these questions I realise that I am really painful! Hope your cycle is going well and that you are ok sniffing, are you grumpy? 

Fishes,        How are the scans going? Any follies? 

Tizzy,          Any sign of your af yet? Are you on a FET? Good Luck  

Love to kjp, Wrightie and anyone else I have missed.

As for moi! Well as you can see I am now on the trail of these flipping tests to track down a chromosomal translocation!! Am nervous about the results. The whole thing is going round and round in my head like some hideous roller coaster, I am not sleeping well and have so many unanswered questions. Really confused, think I need another consultation, wish I had Serhal on tap 24/7 to answer all my questions. Cannot stop thinking about my crap eggs and wondering how I can improve the quality. Will do some googling tonight. I am waiting for my af to arrive in 3 weeks and that will be a primulet cycle so will be stimming in June. Roll on!!! This agony must come to an end.


----------



## SuzieE (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi

ceceilia - I havent' been on the boards much for the last couple of days, but I just wanted to send my thoughts to you , I know this must be so devastating, I can't imagine how you must be feeling. i know that you and DH will be there for each other to dedcide on your next steps, and you will make the decision that is right for you. Good luck.

nixpix. I was also worried when I didn't have and M/S and asked every nurse I saw, and they all said it is completely normal and lots of people don't have any pregnancy symptoms, so there is nothing to worry about. my M/s started about 10 days ago, and it isn't nice, however this evening it seems to have eased, ( so obviously now I'm worried about why!  - I worry about everything!)  Is your next scan on the 20th? mine is. If I see you in the WR I will say hello!

take care everyone, welcome to all the new members, you are in the right place, they are a great clinic with results, although waiting times when you are in the clinic  can be annoying, they really  know what they are doing.

My in law have just arrived for  few days, so I had better sign off

Suzie x


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Morning all

Just lost my post again.  This is always happening - I am typing away and the computer reboots in the middle of it saying there has been a serious error.  It only happens on FF and my DH is thinking of banning me from the site (eek  ) as he thinks there is something dodgy!  I just won't tell him next time it happens  .

Suzie - pleased everything is going well for you.

Paula - I am on a medicated FET so I am on the primolut and then sniffing until further notice.  Last primolut tonight so the wait for af starts!  Then I have to go in for a scan on day 2-4 to make sure that system is suppressed, then further scan in a week and every other day thereafter plus taking progynova and gestone.  I don't know why it is gestone but Mr R said this is the only progesterone that works with FET.  They will do the transfer when lining is suitable.  I am not too grumpy although I have had my moments  .  For some reason I am much more relaxed about the FET as it doesn't seem such a big deal.  If this doesn't work I will be joining you down regging for a fresh cycle.  Don't worry too much about your immune tests etc they will very likely come back normal.  Mine came back with TNA cells slightly above the normal range hence the lovely steroids.  Also, I have a history of miscarriage so steroids are a sensible precaution.  I don't think there is any harm putting someone on steroids as a precaution and this is probably what they are doing with you - basically throwing everything into the mix to make sure you have the best chance next time round.  I now what you mean about needing to ask more questions - I am constantly kicking myself for not asking enough when I am there.  

Hello Mrs Bear - sorry you are getting so much stress through your hopeless vendors.  It is horrible when you find your dream home and one half of the equation is dragging their feet.  

Hi Kelly - I made poor DH take Vitamin C, E and Selenium (Holland & Barratt), Omega 3 and 6 oil 1000mg, L'arginine (amino acid that helps sperm quality), L'Cartine (expensive (!) amino acid for sperm quality), folic acid (400mg), a good multi vitamin (Centrum although I have heard that Well Man is excellent but DH didn't like the taste!), zinc (good for all things fertility wise!).  As I said, miraculously this seemed to do the trick for us on the morphology front but didn't improve count and motility.  Happy vitamin shopping!  By the way, as the life cycle of sperm is 3 months none of this will take effect in an improved sample for 3 months.

Cecelia - still thinking of you darling and pleased you have booked a counselling session.

Olivia - delighted to have you back on the boards.  I know what you mean about gestone injections, they are my biggest fear so far on this bumpy old journey!  The only reason I decided on the fresh cycle was because I could start this immediately as it meant no pressure on my ovaries which needed a 2-3 month rest before a fresh cycle.  

Mr F - how is Mrs F's stimming going?  Hopefully you are beginning to see the fruits of your labours.

Tizzy - how are things going?

KJP - how are you doing?  Are you gearing up for another bite of the cherry?

Wrightie - you must be getting close to your second scan?  How are you feeling?

MacKenzie - it must be nearly IUI time now?  Any side effects yet from the clomid?

Niki - don't worry about the comings and goings of MS.  Mine came and went until about 17 weeks.

Well I am still mucking up my sniffing big time!  The way I look at it is that I am sort of getting it 6 hours apart (give or take  ) and that is bound to be fine!  If in doubt, I sniff again as I am now so loopy I keep forgetting if I have done it or not!  Only a few days away from the steroids.  A bit annoyed as I have lost 11lbs over the last few weeks through decent diet and exercise and I know that the evil white pills will make it all pile back on again within days!  

TTFN everyone and sorry to anyone I have missed out this time around.

Love

H
cc


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Gosh  - so much going on in here! I hope we're all excited about the Easter long weekend and some down time with our loved ones!
I'm sooooo excited - DH & I are going in for IUI Today in a few hours. This really nearly didn't happen as I produced a ridiculous amount of follies including 4 dominant ones since Sunday and Dr S said I'd have to cancel this cycle or move to IVF....Then he saw my face literally crumple and turns out he's going to scan me today (I've already had the pregnyl last night) and he's possibly going to need to pop in and 'remove' one or two follies before he does the IUI.  It'll be much like having an EC he says.  Top marks to Dr Serhal for being on hand last night at a moments notice - we just poked our heads around the door at 5pm and he ended up talking through all our options for 30mins - Feel like we are all in such good hands ladies!

He's rather worried about multiples with this cycle - has already asked us how we feel if about selective reduction if it happens. But he thinks we've got high odds this time so he doesn't want to cancel. I'm so very grateful.  

Cecilia - Yes Yes that was me you saw the other day - always with my head burried in a book. You must say hello if you spot me again, would be a pleasure to meet you! (I accidentally also meet NikPix that day too ! ) Good luck for Thursday honey - It must feel good to have a forward plan now. Keep looking to the light! And I think its just admirable that you a seeing a counsellor - best possible way to come to this decision with a balanced perspective and a clear head. Hope it's a really helpful experience. Would love to hear more about it, after you've been.

suzie - In-laws for Easter - bring on the Galaxy sustenance....Good luck love! Are you going to be telling any family yet, or is it too early??

Helen - glad the sniffings going well - I'm a notoriously forgetful person and would be terrible at remembering when to do it. How long do you have to keep it up for? and what comes next - i'm so ignorant about FET etc...

Fozi - Great to hear that you passed all immune test with flying colours & won't have to bear those awful steroids. What happens next? Hope you don't mind me asking, but what subject do you teach at school? What a wonderful profession to be in. It's very evident from the way you write in your posts that you'd be a great mentor to kids. 

Paula - So it's the waiting game all over again! How infuriating for you.  Great to hear that DH has been such a rock and that he's passionate about you two hanging in there until you've really checked out all possible options.  Forgive me for being nosey, but what kind of toll has all this been having on your DD?? 

Mr Fish - How are things progressing..? 

Olivia - Don't be a stranger!  even if you're not in TX for a good while until all is back in order, do stay in touch & let us know how you're doing - you're still on the same path as all of us!

Kelly - how the big kick off say is now pencilled into your diary & that you are getting excited about starting TX!

Miss T - sorry to hear your folks are finding it difficult to be supportive. That can't be helping. But don't let that stop you feeling total confidence in whatever decision you and DH do finally make. It's your live honey   

NiKpix - How are you lovely? Have you started telling family the fabulous news yet? I wouldn't be able to help myself! 

I'd better get my skates on and get ready for our IUI session - my almost overstimmed ovaries feel like melons...I need to pee every half hour.

Looks gorgeous outside - hope everyone is having a beautiful day xx

Mackenzie xx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

What a beautiful day!! Soo looking forward to this long weekend ahead.  

Mackenzie - wow, so glad things are going ahead today for you and Mr S was on hand to give you lots of advice. Hope today isn't too uncomfortable for you. How many follies are they going to leave you with?   all goes well and you are home soon with your feet up!   No I haven't told anyone yet except my boss and another vet I work with as it's for my health and safety at work that I had to tell them straight away. I've also told a close friend who knew what we were going through as she wouldn't let it go till I told her!!   It's been nice to have someone who does know actually. Wish I could tell my family but I know they'll get too excited and tell the world and it's way too early still for that. So we've kept what we've been through quiet all this time, we decided a few more weeks won't make much difference! Just have to hide away, my stomach is already bigger - bloating I think, but I do actually look pg so need to cover up! 

Helen - sounds like the sniffing will be fine, it's very hard to remember when you have so many things to take. Hope AF makes it's appearance very soon after tonight's last primolut. 

Paula - am   you get good results from your tests.  

Cecelia - Hope your counselling session is really helpful to both you and your DH, and helps you both come to the decision that is right for you both  

Kelly - Welcome! My DH had sperm issues at the very start, very good, above average count but lower morphology and motility. We bought Zita West Vitamen which have all the vits and minerals needed to create healthy sperm, and his repeat test a few months later was completely normal. They are expensive about £18 a pot, but I would def reccommend them, DH calls them Zita's wonder drugs!   We also did some research on diet etc, he cut out decaff as the chemicals apparently in decaff tea/coffee aren't good, he increased his water intake, drank at least a litre a day and generally ate a lot better. I'm sure all these things combined helped. Hope your appt goes very well and yo can get started soon  

Olivia - Thanks for your message re the MS, I hope all is ok, I do still feel all the other signs so just praying all is ok. How are you doing? It's really lovely to have you back on here, we missed you!

Fozi - How are you? Any more news on your stupid vendors?!!! 

Sorry to anyone I've missed, hope everyone is having a good day, N xxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone

Have just been out in the sunshine potting out some seedlings and sprinkling horse manure on the roses and generally feeling a bit more positive today.

Fozi I am soooo pleased your immune tests came back normal - must be a real reassurance to go into the next cycle with the knowledge they are ok and hopefully puts some of the worry to bed. I hope your DH's sperm tests also come back ok then you can get going again when your body is rested - are you going for FET or a fresh cycle?    to your stupid vendors - I don't think there is such a thing as an easy house sale but yours sound worse than most - ultimately there are other houses that will be wonderful for you if it doesn't work out - but is supposed to be as stressful as berevement and divorce so really feel for you.

Nik - I think you sound like you have enough pg symptoms to be going with sore boobs, fatigue and excessive hunger? enjoy growing your bean  when is your next scan?

Mackenzie   thinking of you today with the IUI. I am always so impressed with Mr S being on hand to give advice and help out - he did the same for us a few weeks ago organising the hysteroscopy at short notice at 5pm on a friday and its one of the reasons I want to stay with the ACU and recommend him to anyone.

Paula - thank you so much for your kind words. Have sent you a PM.  I hope you get the worry of the chromosome tests out of the way soon so at least you can sleep a bit - i know all too well the 4am anxiety. My acupucnturist told me to eat a high protein diet when I was stimming to improve egg quality - have no idea if its scientific or not but ate an egg for breakfast every day  

Olivia hope you are enjoying the weather and giving your body time to recover from everything before next tx 

Helen know totally what you mean about the sniffing - I set an alarm on my phone to remind me and had to have chronic sinusitis at work to explain the 11 am sniffs!   AF comes on time

Mr Fish - yay all your tests were normal hope the stimming is going ok - are you injecting DW? when is EC?

Kelly - welcome and think Nik has given you some great advice about improving sperm quality - Wellman vits seem to be pretty good and all the baggy trouser, no laptop/phone in lap, reduced alcohol does seem to work along with improved diet for most men - good luck with tx

SUzie you are a brave woman coping with first trimester and MIL to stay - do they know you are pg? hope it goes ok and they dont drive you  

MissT sounds like you and DH are doing an amazing job of supporting each other. I can't imagine what a hard time you've been having - do what's in your heart that's right and hope that the relatives can come round. everyone as you know deals with stuff like this in a different way so don't judge your inlaws too harshly but am happy to send them the   if they are not nice enough to you both!

I am off for my first counselling tomorrow on my own, then am going to see a mate who is a GP in devon for a few days to escape London and try to gather my thoughts. She is the only friend who knows about DH's problem so can talk through everything with her in confidence which I think will also help.

See all you lovely ladies after the Easter weekend - I hope you all have a lovely time and are able to enjoy the weather and family stuff without too much IF getting in the way.

lots of love and  
C


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

It's a rather depressing post from me I'm afraid. Scan prior to IUI showed that my 4 giant follies ahd been joined by a whole army of large ones just overnight.  Totally overstimmed. Dr S said reduction was no longer even an option, so they cancelled our IUI.
I'm devastated. First time my lining has been really ideal. First time i've produced more than one follie.
Dr S said that Menopur has such uncontrollable variables with someone who has PCOS and secondary ammenhorea, so he says we have to go to IVF now. I have to wait for AF come in 2 weeks or so, and then i'll be on the pill for 3 weeks further to control my cycle. Then we'll do dummy test and Hycosy? (no idea what these are - going to google them this evening with DH) and hopefully start our 1st IVF in June.

I woke up so excited this morning, can't believe how much can change in a few hours. I'm so embarrassed for crying in front of Dr S and the lovely nurse.   I know this disappointment is absolutely NOTHING compared to what other women here are going through. It's just that I know what i'm like, and the next 6 weeks is going to be that 'permanent state of depression' that Paula put into words so well. Funny, I'd rather be doing the 2ww and getting a BFN than just waiting around for AF and a month of dry tests. Stupid eh?

Mackenzie xx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello Girls...and Fish,

Oh Mac,      Just checked in to see how you had got on, so sorry for you.   No wonder you were crying, I am quite sure that is a daily occurrence for Mr Serhal though so do not be the slightest bit embarrassed. To have come so close with such good results must be so very bittersweet. I say sweet because it sounds as though you are a perfect candidate for a successful IVF cycle. It can be a tough transition mentally though, I really thought IUI would work for me... you too to be honest. Take the positives from this if you can (probably not tonight though), you had great lining and a very good response to stimming.
You and I will be cycling together so we'll be able to support one another.   I am on day 15 so we are quite aligned and I am also starting the pill next cycle. Thinking of you Sweetie.  
Sorry if this is too nosy, but did they tell you not to have sex for the next few days?
Thanks for your enquiry about dd, she is totally oblivious to any of this and I hope unaffected, although maybe rather precious to me as she is my one and only. Hope she is not too spoiled , I think she probably is though. My biggest stress is actually work, I am a teacher like Fozi and finding cover etc is very tough. No one at work knows, not even my boss and finding excuses is increasingly difficult. Actually dh and I decided not to tell anyone at all and that can be a strain in itself although it is definitely for the best. My mil alone would drive me up the wall.  

Cecilia,  Thanks for your message. Hope you have a lovely weekend and have a chance to get everything off your chest. Counselling is such a great idea too, I think I could with that sometimes, although obviously my concerns are no where near as complex as yours. I just like talking about myself. LOL. 

Nik and Suzie,    Have a happy pregnant Easter, fingers crossed you will have your own chicks this time next year.

Helen,        Thanks for that info. Am slightly clearer now.    for this FET.

I ordered some vitamins today so am on my very own egg hunt this weekend!! I am only looking to produce the best quality..roll on protein.

  to all and hope you all have a very happy Easter weekend.

Paula xxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Mackenzie,    On the hycosy and DET, have no worries. The DET is basically like an IUI, so a smear clamp, then tube inserted to make sure they track the passage down there so there are no hiccups on the day. The hycosy is bit more uncomfortable because you have to have full bladder so they can get a good image of your uterus to check for any fibroids etc. These tests are ok and we all have them so do not worry.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening all

Mackenzie-   My lovely, i am so so sorry that your iui was cancelled. your dissapointment is totally understandable, especially as you were geared up and ready to go. this whole treatment thing is totally unpredictable, one minute you are ready to rumble and the next you are stopped in your tracks. Take this time to take good care of yourself and save up your energy for ivf.  dont even think about the 2ww and BFNs, they are not your concern right now. the dummy run and hycosy are just a method of ensuring that all goes smoothly for the real thing,  not all clinics do it (i couldnt believe it when the dr's told me, as my dummy run was downright awful!! )  Mr.S always has the right plan of action. we will all be here to support you during your next cycle, it will be the ONE for you!   looks like there are a few of us who will be cycle buddies- we will get through it together, dont even THINK about the depression bit . 
p.s i am a primary schoolteacher at a private school in london. (the class size is not so small though!) they are 5-6 yr olds this year. luckily this year, i am part-time, as little ones, lovely as they might be, are definately a drain on all your senses at times  

Cecilia- still cant decide on a fresh or FET cycle. DH leans more towards a FET, but we will make a more solid decision when DH's results come through.  An escape to devon and counselling sounds lik the perfect thing for you right now. i really hope that you come back feeling more refreshed and lighter in your mind.  

Nikpix- thanks for posting about those wonder meds for our DH's . i think i will be putting my DH on those aswell!    i guess we will just have to swallow the price for them and put it in our endless money pit called IVF!   you are so strong  not telling yor family just yet. i think i would have burst by now! they will be so overjyed when you are ready to tell them. its great that you have told a close friend, as sometimes its nice to have someone close to you knowing what you are going through right now.

Helen- you remind me of myself so much regarding the sniffing   i am keeping my fingers crossed that the steroids dont affect you too much, especially the moonface bit!   

Paula- you are right, they only call to tell you the results if something is wrong, but i just needed to hear it for myself, so i gave them a call early monday morning, and then spent the rest of the time on the toilet worrying until the nurse called me back! (sorry too mch info there!) i had immune and chromosome tests to ensure that my immune system wasnt rejecting the embryos once they had been implanted. DH also had chromosom tests ( these were blood tests for both of us) which came out clear, we are waiting for his Sperm fragmentation test results (sperm sample test which they send to the U.S)  Dr. S said that they only go for the tests after 3 failed cycles, the only reason that we had them done was that he couldnt see why i wasnt coming back to him saying that i had a BFP as everything else was fine. i also think that he felt i was getting a bit down about the last failures and needed extra reassurance- such a lovely man! steroids would have been my next step if my immune levels were too high, but sometimes i think they can tell even without doing any tests. when do you get your results? (i am trying not to use to use the word "test" again   )  give them a call tomorrow perhaps, at least then you will know if they are there or when they might be ready. i totally agree with you on the constant worrying. i couldnt sleep either and kept acting out different scenarios in my head- its terrible. we are still worrying until DH's results come through.       that all come clear for you too.   have you thought about telling someone at work? i initially felt like i didnt want anyone to tell anyone, but it really helps even if one person knows. depending on your relationship with your boss, i think perhaps you should tell him/her. i know that i used to feel quit stressed about getting cover for appoinments, but my boss really came through for me and was so supportive. (although she has left now   , there are still some people who know and it has made life much more easier.) i know what you mean about the MIL bit though-she has best of intentions and all that!  .......you know what i mean.  


 to all you other lovely ladies and gent and hope that you have all got super relaxing plans for the long weekend.
Fozi


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello!

So pleased lots of old friends still on the board!!!

Now gearing up for FET in June time. Wanting to get best place for drugs as went through clinic last time. Any good recommendations?

Sorry not been messaging but to be honest have found the disappointment from our treatment very hard to cope with. 

Lots of    

Nixpix, Helen, Cecelia, Fozi, Paula, Mackenzie, and Mr Fish - will message soon.  
Big hello to new girls who I have not been chatting to yet

K xxxx


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Just a very quick post between meetings to say hi to you all.....will pop more detailed/personals post tomorrow when have more time

Stimming so far for us have been fine (and I do mean "us" as I accidentally slipped when injecting Mrs Bigfish with Menapour & stuck it in my finger   ). Had bloods taken earlier this week & Mrs fish has first scan tomorrow mornings...fingers crossed for a few follies (hope I dont have to many  )

Luck & hugs to you all

Enjoy your Easter & chocolate binge


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Morning all

Oh MacKenzie you poor, poor thing.  You must be so disappointed.  Didn't they feel it was worth doing egg collection on your amazing follies there and then and turning your IUI into an IVF?  I suppose the good thing to come out of this massive disappointment is that you know your response for IVF will be FANTASTIC!  This whole ttc journey is really one of ups and downs and you can stumble when you least expect it.  I really am thinking of you.

Mr Fish - so pleased that your follies are doing well  .  I am sure that the Menopur is having a very confusing time swimming around your system trying to find something to stimulate!!!  Did you know that Menopur is made from post menapausal women's wee!  Thought that would make you feel better ................................... 

Hi KJP - lovely to hear from you.  I could well be fresh cycling with you in June if my FET doesn't work.  

Nikpix - well done for remembering Zita West vits - I totally forgot about them.  We didn't use them in the end though because our problem was straight morphology and I had an appointment with a nutritionist at Zita West who helped us make up the other regime.  Saying that, I am sure taking them won't hurt.  Wellman though do have the same ingredients as Zita West and are about half the price ....... I still can't believe my fussy DH wouldn't take them because of the taste.  

Hi Paula - I followed Zita West's tips on protein etc for egg quality.  The only thing I didn't take was Enzyme Q10 which I think I will this time around.  Zita suggests that you take 60g of protein each day.  I found it was actually quite hard to eat that much and so had plenty of eggs, fish, chicken, nuts, pulses.  The list and suggestions are all in Zita's fertility book - not sure of the title at the moment but it has a back view of a couple holding hands on the front cover!  

I'm afraid this is all I have time for for now.  Will post again later.

TTFN

H
x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Mackenzie - so sorry to hear your news! I had the same thought as Helen - why don't they fertilize your lovely eggs in vitro and use your perfect lining to put them back in? I have a feeling that your will get bfp on your first IVF try  The challenge with pcos is not overstimulate your ovaries (I have PCO as well) but Dr already know how you respond to drugs. Keeping everything crossed for you  

It looks like we are going to have a few FETs in June and I hope to join you ladies (if AF behaves). 

Paula - thanks for your lovely words. I really hope it will work for all of us next time.. Did you see the ACU new stats for 2008? Down to 50% from 60% in 2007.. We should improve it this year  

Nik - good luck with your scan! Well done for letting your work now. I told my boss about ectopic + m/c (well, 4 weeks off work.. I have to) but I have no girls in my team and find it hard to talk to men about it 

Helen - thanks for morphology tip. My DH used "Fertility Plus" for Men that has the same vits+minerals. Results were really good, but I wasn't impressed because 4 of DH little swimmers got into 2 of my lovely eggs (2 in each) and created 69 chromosomes monsters instead of 46 chromosomes babies. We lost 2 eggs this way   Sometimes less is more  

Fozi - how are you doing? Any news on DH test results yet? I hope we can do FET together in June  

Cecilia - hope you are feeling better now. I am off to Poole for Easter - same thinking - just want to get out of London. Have a good time in Devon, where in Devon are you going if you don't mind me asking? 

Hi to KJP, Big Fish, Kelly, Suzie!

Love
Olivia xx


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Typical heh....come Easter Friday...it pees down with rain all day  Still ... good excuse to catch up with friends for lunch and then sit on me bum watching DVDs.

Mackenzie...sorry to hear about your IUI & over stimming (I think)....agree with the positive commnets the girls have posted...looks like your respond well to the drugs so good luck with ext cycle

Olivia..hope you are enjoying Poole...my brother lives down that way & I love it there. Was planning a few days myself this weekend but trips to ACU put a stop to that

Helen - Good luck with FET...and thanks for that tip about wee...made me feel sooo much better 

Suzie - How the inlaw thing going

Fozi - Any news on DNA tests yet? I chased Dr lab directly & got them fairly quickly if that helps?

KJP - Place we got our drugs on last cycle was Healthcare at home (serneo?)...they delivered to door in cold boxes so was quite impressed. We are getting drugs from ACU this time

Paulajee - are you bankrupt from all your Vits I am taking. I get "nicely nagged" on a daily basis to munch my wellman vits  

Ceclilab - How are you....hope you are enjoying your time in Devon & sharing some of your concerns with your Dr friend...sounds like just the ticket for you.

Nikipix - hope you are enjoying Easter break...and MS has stayed away

Kellylou - welcome....in case you dont know I am Mr Bigfish....but welcome. I have taken Wellman...but also told high dose of VIT D & E can be of help


So...wife had bloods taken Tues & first scan today. She is a little disappointed...as Dr said her bloods were "excellent"...but only has 4 follies on one & 3 on the other...with another 3 small ones. Seeing as we had such poor fertilisation last time (2 from 6) we were hoping to get more eggs this cycle so we could take them to blast. Dr said he may depending on bloods increase drugs (1 vial Menapour & 150 Gonal F) to 2 vials Menapour & 150 Gonal F but just called to say not to and keep on same dose....I guess because of bloods taken today.

Can more follies grow after the first scan? Does this happen? I really dont have a clue...and would appreciate any of your experiences before our next scan Monday

Anyway...have a lovely Easter   

(And Helen...no...they didn't scan me..despite my taking Menapour    )


----------



## Lucy40 (Apr 10, 2009)

hi to everyone

I'm new to this site and fairly new to UCH and have been impressed so far.  We have seen one doctor for a couple of consultations (Dr Saab) and although we have been happy with him, we wanted to try and change to Dr Serhal as he has had so many rave reviews.  How easy is it to do this?  When we tried to change last time, we made the appointment, only to be shown into Dr Saab. 

When you have IVF, who would do ET?  Would this be your consultant, or whoever happens on duty that day?  I am just trying to find out whether it's worth switching consultants, or whether you see someone different all the time during treatment.

Will be starting our 1st round of IUI shortly and have read about obtaining drugs elsewhere. How easy is it to get the drugs quickly, as surely you need to start taking the drugs immediately. We have been told to come in on Day 3, to see a nurse to start the injections.

Sorry for all these questions, but new to everything.

Good luck to everyone and have a lovely Easter


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Lucy40 - welcome to the site

With regards to the consultant question...my view is you may have got this slightly wrong. IMO you sign up to the "clinic"..rather than a specific consultant. OK...so some have a different profile but they all help in treatment & you draw on the knowledge of the collective rather than the individual.
And IMO Dr S seems great...has listened...discussed with other consultants our case & always called me back when I have called him.I have great faith in him & the wider team

Ref ET I am not sure...but would suspect it may be 1 of a few - the surely cant work everyday..so depends on when you ET day is...I could be wrong though

Drugs...we are getting them from ACU...but on last cycle got them from Serono that delivered next day I think. Why not call a few & find out...there are plenty of posts here I think about other places to get them from

Good luck with your forthcoming treatment 

And hello ladies...hope your Easter is groovy


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

What a soggy old Easter Saturday!

Welcome Lucy.  I think Mr Bigfish has covered off most of your questions admirably well!  In my experience all the Drs at the ACU are great.  They share the different "duties" although only the most senior seem to do egg collection.  Egg transfer seems to be done by all of them.  I think Dr Saab is absolutly amazing and I would be happy to see him for all my treatments - he has a lovely manner which helps a lot!  On my last IVF I had the three more junior Drs doing all the scans, Mr Ranieri for egg collection and Mr Serhal for Embryo Transfer so it seems to be pot luck!  I used Healthcare at Home for my drugs and they arrived the next day.  You could always contact the clinic and ask them for a prescription in advance so that you can order your drugs in plenty of time.  If you needed any more as the treatment went on you could then buy from the clinic as and when you needed.

Hi Mr Bigfish.  I suspect they are going for quality instead of quantity with the eggs.  I only started off with 6 follies but had 8 at the end and 8 eggs were collected.  It sounds like Mrs BF could be headed for 10 follies (and hopefully 10 eggs!).  I went to blast on my little collection of eggs and even have 2 in the freezer so I think Mrs BF's numbers sound absolutely fine and she shouldn't be disappointed.

Hope you are all enjoying a chocolate overload.

Love

Helen
x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies and gent!  Hope you all had a lovely easter

Back from my easter break and just been reading through this and previous thread to learn more about you all.  I had to take notes to keep up with everyone! (how sad is that!).  So here goes a few personals and sorry if I accidentally miss anyone out whilst I get to know you all.

Helen, thank you so much for your morphology advice, also from BigFish and NikPix.  I will be ordering some of those vits this week.  Didn't know about decaff affecting things, DH will be upset as thought he was doing well switching over from caffinated stuff!  I've got my nutritionist appointment on Wednesday as last time I met her she said she would put me on a high protein diet if I had to go down the IVF route.

BigFish, it's great to have a man's perspective on here I hope treatment continues to go well for you and Mrs BigFish and that whilst it isn't the numbers you were hoping for the quality will be fabulous

Fozi - glad that your test results came back okay

MacKenzie - so sorry that your IUI was cancelled, I know what you mean about just wanting to get on with things.  I would second what everyone else is saying though, you are a really good candidate for IVF, they know you respond well to the drugs, is such a balancing act hey with all the drug regimes to get it right.

Cecelia, I hope your counselling session was helpful and allowed you to work through some of your questions.

Nikpix, Suzie, hope your pregancies continue to go well and the M/S isn't too horrendous.  Hi to KJP, Olivia, Paula and Lucy.

As for me I got one weight off my mind over easter- my Mum is really anti-IVF, she just worries about me and really wanted it to happen naturally, I told her we had decided IVF was the way forward now with help of our consultant and explained why and also that I know it's not a guarantee and am very realistic and she seemed to come round a bit.  Seems daft I know as I am an adult but it's nice to have her blessing (well a bit).  Also got a call from my consultant who had chatted with UCH - has anyone heard of a new doctor called Rahan Saleem (spelling?) - he said he was new there and wanted to refer us to him?  Think I might just book our appointment though tomorrow in any case so can get the ball rolling.

If anyone has a moment I have a few more questions.  Where do they do blood tests at UCH, I am horribly squeemish unfortunately and have to have the chair put back and close my eyes and pretend it's not happening, do you think they will get fed up with me? 
Also how do you get away with not telling work about appointments - do they let you do early morning scans and blood tests or do you have to go when they tell you to?  I am waiting for my job to go permanent hopefully at the end of this month and not sure now is the time to tell them I'm having IVF or any sort of medical treatment.

Have been putting off cleaning my house for hours, can avoid it no longer, better go and find that hoover!

Kellyx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Lovelies

Lucy40- a warm welcome to you. looks like all of you r questions have been answered well by our other friends on the board.  i would say that Dr.Saab is just lovely. he is very downto earth and reminds me of mr. serhal quite a lot. you may not necessarily have him for all of your procedures, but he keeps on top of all the details and has surprised us by catching us in the corridor sometimes to ask us about how we are doing., really lovely man. all of the dr's who have perfromed iuis,ivfs for us have been fantastic.  i personally wouldnt switch consultants unless you are really unhappy with him. lots of luck with your iui. keep us posted on your progress.

Kellylou- Hello! and a warm welcome to you too.   you have found a lovely bunch of people here, wonderfully supportive which is just what you need during the trials and tribulations of treatment.    i think its fab that you have told your mum about your upcoming treatment.  i know exactly what you mean about having her blessing and i am sure that she will be really supportive as you get going. and dont forget, we are here too. I am afraid i havent had any personal experience with the dr. you mentioned, but you can be assured that all the main consulntants (and the rest of the team) are really fab. dont worry at all about having your bloods taken, i am terribly squemish too and the nurses are used to me  squeeking everytime i have my blood tests, you would have thought i would be used to it by now, but no, everytime i go, i act like its the first time    Work is another issue that we all have to think about. some of us hav told the relevant parties at work about our treatment, but i guess it really depends on what the situation is at work. i am def in the group of people who would tell work (i have found its just abother stress you dont have to deal with) but really its such a personal decison, i would go with your gut feeling.  

Mr & Mr Fish- i think i will give them another call tomorrow to chase up the remaining results, def a good suggestion. hope that you have had a great weekend. but who us dr.lab?   please dont be dissapointed about the follies, i agree with the others, its still a good result.    follies have a mind of their own, they can still grow after you firs scan so its early days yet.

Olivia- Hello my lovely, i shall be chasing DH's results tomorrow at speed! he is begginning to resemble a hot air balloon! everytime the phone rang last week, his face went all funny and he would hop about whispering "is it my results" poor man, i just want us to be put out of our misery!.

As for us, we have had a hectic but fun weekend visiting dh's cousins in manchester for a birthday party and then his sister in birmingham. dont think we have stopped eating all weekend  

Hope you have all had a good extended weekend,    Kjp, Nikpix, Helen, Mackenzie, Poppystar, Paula,Cecilia, Suzie and the rest of our gang! 
Ta ta for now.
Fozi


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

hope you have all had good easter weekends. 

hi to lucy  and welcome.  

mackenzie - so sorry for your abandoned cycle. so disappointing, but at least you have responded to meds whch means you ahould do really well with ivf.

kelly...glad you feel better for speaking to your mum.  so understand that one...i had ivf 2 yrs ago and my dad wasn't keen (he's a dr and thought we were just being a bit impatient)  fortunately ivf was successful but i has severe ohss and was in hosp for a long while at the start of my preg.  now going back for fet and thought he would be really anti, but he was great and supportive and it made such a difference to my state of mind...crazy isn't it!

fozi, so pleased your results were clear.  fingers crossed for your dh's.

hi to everyone else

i'm having my hycosy and dummy embryo transfer tomorrow. not looking forward to it but know it needs to be done.

lucy, re drugs, when we had ivf we used a guy named ali in fazeley and it was cheaper than acu and excellent service (delivered to our door next day!)  his no is 01827262488.  this was 2 years ago so may not be best place now.

must go and eat dinner...starving
g xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello, hello, hello!

Ginny- hope that your dummy et and hycosy goes smoothly today.


Just wanted to let you all know,after a bit of chasing around, we got DH's results this morning........... all normal!!    we are both so relieved and very thankful
. (a little bit of me has already started thinking "well, if its not DH's sperm which are the problem and not my immune stuff etc - then why is it still not happening for us " )
All going well, (once i speak to the lovley Mr.S when he gets back next week) we may be ready to rumble in June. Olivia, we can be cycle buddies   .

Hope that you are all well. if you are back at work, i hope you have taken a few choccie eggs to ease you back into it.  

lots of     for everyone.
Fozi


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Just spent 4 days camping and hiking in the Peak District - was really good to clear our heads & have some time to talk...

Olivia, Fozi, Paula, KJP - Looks like we're all going to be cycle buddies in June - anyone else on the list that i've missed??

Ginny - Best of luck for today - i'm doing the same in about two weeks time - DR S is putting me on the pill for the weeks of test-run since i've got no cycle, (which sort of bothers me since i almost reckon it was the 6 years of being on the pill that got me into this mess in the first place!)

Fozi - Excellent News! Has the news moved you towards a fresh or FET cycle decision?

Kelly - I've just been through the same with my Mama, she's an italian catholic (severly lapsed) and yet her first reaction to 'we're going down the IVF route' was "awww, but that's so unnatural"....took her while to start to see that more LOVE is going into this decision than most effortlessly fertile people take to the bedroom! so glad your mum is going to be supportive!  

Lucy - without exception i've had the best service & lowest prices by far from Central Homecare. They follow every delivery with a call to check you got everything, and they assign you a personal contact so that you always speak to the same person for your repeat orders. Since we're always juggling the delivery addresses about, depending on where i'm working and who's got access to a fridge...its great to have that kind of personal service. Their number is 01420-543400.

Paula - Wow, can't believe you & DH have been keeping all this to yourselves - our family virtually squeezed it out of us (but then they are Ukrainians & Italians so are incredibly over involved!!) Does your work know? You must be doing an incredible job of fitting in all these trips to the ACU without raising eyebrows! Thanks for all the info on DET and hycosy. And I'm really happy you're going again in June!

Cecilia - hope devon was a real treat! Thinking of you lots!

KJP- Re Drugs for June FET!! See above message to Lucy...._Central Homecare_ ROCKS! All my drugs for stimming, Gonal F, Menopur and pregnyl and cyclogest etc..have been half the price of the ACU & even local chemists. Really worth ringing them up for a quote. They deliver the same day they receive your prescription, which means either you send it next day delivery to them, or you get the ACU to fax it directly to them ( if it comes direct from the ACU, they don't require the original sent by post) However, they need you to be already registered with them...anyway, call for more specific info.   They are the company that Big Fish & Helen mentioned in a previous post too! Lots of good will towards CH it seems.

Big Fish - Oh you do make me giggle! Hope that menopur's left your system! How's tricks?

Helen - when's your FET honey?? Sorry, I skimmed the posts and just couldn't find out.... 

Smiles all round to anyone i'm missed!!! I've got the In-laws descending tonight, so i think it's time to slap on my Stepford wife smile and start preparing one word answers to the inevitable questions regarding our TX....oh and i'll need a few hours to hide the fabulous acne that has overtaken my face after three months of drugs!!  

Mackenzie xx


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm really excited to have found this thread, can I join please!??!!
I'm just about to start my first ivf cycle at ACU after a few unsuccessful iui attempts there.
We have been diagnosed with unexplained secondary infertility (dd is 2.7 yrs) but I have convinced myself that there is a problem with my eggs as my amh is not great. 
I will start DR beginning of may, anyone else cycling at the same time? 

xx molly


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening ladies  

Just a quick post while I have a few mins....well looks like EC will be Thurs as trigger shot tonight. Wife's follie count seems to have increased since first scan - now has 8 right size, 5 smaller ones & now telling her (.)(.) hurt so I guess somethings going on  

Will let you know outcome Thurs/Fri...and then the real wait comes....can we "get in on" v last time 2 from 6 eggs 

Personals later - but Fozi.......wahooooooo.....great news  

Enjoy your evening


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

fozi, so thrilled for you...must be such a weight off your mind.

mr fish...ec is fast approaching. thurs is 2 years to the day since my egg collection and the outcome was so wonderful.  everything crossed for you.  

welcome molly, glad you found us.

mackenzie, hope you survive the in-laws.

my hycosy and dummy et did not go so well.  i will need a dilapan before my fet, which i had to have last time and it was not pleasant.  thought after squeezing a 9lb baby out my cervix would fit a tiny catheter through it but apparently not!  they also found polyps in my uterus which they are going to remove on friday under ga.  same happened last time.  just hoped this time would be a bit more straightforward.  hey ho.

still bleeding lots after hycosy...did anyone else have this?  can't remember from last time

g xxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good easter.

Just catching up on everyone's posts,

Mackenzie - So sorry to hear about what happened on iui day. How are you feeling? Must have been such a huge dissapointment, but i do agree with the others who said that it looks like you will at least respond well to the stim drugs during ivf and will hopefully have a fab collection of eggs when the day comes.  

Cecelia - How are you doing? How did your 1st counselling session go? 

KJP - How are you? Glad to hear you're gearing up for the next round, I used healthcare at home who have been very efficient and deliver on sats also and all the cold items arrive lovely and cold. They are very reasonable, more than half the price of acu and much cheaper than local chemists. Will be keeping everything possible crossed for you that the next cycle is the one for you   

Helen - Yes my DH was also on wellman for some time, didn't seem to do much, but he hated the smell and taste said they stunk his bag out and apparently gave him illuminous pee (?? - MEN!  ) How are you? When's your FET scheduled for?

Olivia - How are you doing? Hope you're starting to get back to normal and your cycle is starting to regulate itself again now.   My work have been great, I work in a branch with only 3 others, and told my boss who went through ivf loads with his wife so he has been very supportive, I have been very lucky really. 

Lucy - Hi, welcome! I agree with the others too, we had Dr Saab a lot at the beginnig of treatment and he has been really lovely, and always called us back when we had concerns. I think it's not worth changing consultants unless you really are unhappy about something. They all meet and discuss current patients anyway and they all seem to know about each case. You will most likely see every dr that does consults, scans, ec and et at some point during your treatment. I had Dr Abramov do my ec and Dr Ifat  - the sweet older lady who does a lot of scanning - i think that's her name do my ET. She was very very thorough and lovely and actually I was so relaxed on et day as we had a lovely team. I really think you'll be happy with the clinic whoever you see and even though the waiting is a complete nightmare there, it's all worth it in the end. When are you due to start treatment?

Kellylou - How are you? When do you start treatment?

Fozi - I'm so happy to hear DH's results came back as normal, you must be so relieved, fab news!   I hope you manage to have a good chat with Mr S when he gets back about your next stage. Any news on the stupid vendors??

Molly - Hi and welcome, hope you have a very successful cycle here. When do you start treatment?

Bigfish - So pleased to hear Mrs Fish has some great follies now, and wishing her and you loads of luck for EC, hope they manage to collect some fab eggs!  

Ginny - Sorry to hear your DET and hycosy didn't go too well. How are you feeling today? I had a similar experience, was so painful and they found my cervix had a little bend so had to also have the dilapan - not nice but it worked very well. Hope your polyp removal goes smoothly on friday. Yes I bled after all that for a couple of days I think, wasn't very heavy, but light bleeding and a little sore.
I would have thought the same thing as you, after having one esp at 9lb that you wouldn't need to go through the dilapan again - nature can be very cruel sometimes! Hope you are feeling a little better today. Take some paracetamol!

Suzie - How are you feeling? Hope the MS has settled. How are you feeling about monday? I'm very nervous!!

Wrightie - Haven't heasrd from you for a bit, I hope you and baby are doing well and you have had a good 2nd scan?

Hope I haven't missed anyone out?! A lot to catch up on!

All fine with me, just seem to be constantly exhausted and hungry & can't get comfortable at night to sleep properly and def feeling nauseous but not being sick thank goodness!

Hope everyone is well & happy today.

Nikki xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone

thank you for your sweet messages.
Lucy welcome to the group and am sure you will get the tx you need at the acu - I can't comment on any of the other consultants as we have only seen Mr S, except for scans and things as our problem is a bit unusual, but they all get regular rave reviews.

Mac I am so sorry your tx was cancelled what a disappointment for you guys. I hope your hiking weekend helped clear your head and you are getting ready for a full blown cycle in June. Not sure why you are back on the pill   but am also not a gynae -although one consultant I saw gave me an A* for male factor infertility knowledge! 

Suzie - how did your weekend go? was thinking of you with MIL whilst I was drinking with mates and hoping the chocs got you through.....

Nik I am so pleased you are still not feeling sick and hope the other symptoms pass soon

Fozi great news about DHs sperm that is such a relief and   for your next tx - was just reading  your stats and if the success rate for FET is 10-20% and you have 5 blasto's the chance of you getting pg with one of those is actually pretty high so keep up the PMA now you know everything is normal.....how is your house sale??

Mr Fish - v exciting news let us know how you get on with EC - any side effects from your menopur yet?  

Ginny - sorry you are sore - I hated the hycosy it was really sore and bled for a bit afterwards - the dilapan sounds rubbish but at least you know what you are letting yourself in for.

KJP also used healthcare at home and they were great but was v ****** off as my prescription was for menopur 3 vials per day so ordered and paid for it, then when actually started the stims was told I was taking gonal f which I had to buy on friday afternoon from the clinic at their prices (£500 for 10 days ouch!)  - have written to the clinic to complain about it but don't expect to hear much. just check the drugs you get prescribed are the ones you will actually be taking......


so I went to the counsellor who was very nice and she helped me order my thoughts a bit and channel my anger to find out what I am angry about (lots apparently) and asked me all about how I grieved and found out I haven't really ever given myself time to grieve for things. So I now have to focus on grieving for  the baby DH and I were supposed to have before can get head around the donor issue. I have NO idea how to grieve for a dream, so am going back for another session to ask about it!. Devon was lovely and I felt really relaxed to get out into the sunshine and fresh air for a few days. I also popped into bristol to see some friends which was nice and came back to London a bit fresher and less bloated but am now back to my   hormonal state. DH is much calmer than me but I think when he gives himself time to be upset he will be....

lots of love and   to you all
C


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Molly-  big welcome to you. i am so sorry that you havent had success with iui (i have had a bit of exerience with them too- 4 failed iuis) lots of luck with your downregging and keep up the PMA,dont doubt your eggs before they have had a chance to hatch    . You have found a really friendly bunch on this thread. 

Mr.&Mrs. Fish- you are porbably hving EC as we speak-   that top quality eggs are collected, and they get "jiggy with it"   tonight for a great resut for tomorrow.

Cecilia- you trip away sounds really positive. i think everyone needs to grieve at one time or another durng our courses of treatment (unless they are blessed with having success the first time round) it all takes time doesnt it? and sometimes we think we can move on without grieving or it doesnt even occur to us to grieve in the first place, and then it comes out in other forms such as anger (which i can totally relate to) . its so fantastic that you have taken the giant step to start to deal with your situation. I hope that your DH can also find some way of grieving and then you can both move forward together.  

Nikpix- am so glad that you are not being sick, i also love the fact that you have stuck with us even though you have got your BFP, you are a great support    the stupid vendors lost the house they wanted to buy as the were too slow getting their finances together, they also wanted us to put in another 10K as they had been rivalled with a higher bid on the house that THEY wanted to buy! the cheek of it! they wanted us to help them buy their dream home!    so its all on hold for now until they get their backsides in order. i know this is a terrible thing to say, but i am sooooooo angry with them right now. i hope that they are as heartbroken as us at the thought of losing the house they wanted.......... the whole thing is all their fault.  phew! sorry about that rant and rave, bet you wish you hadnt asked!    

Ginny- i am so sorry that the hycosy didnt go well.methinks our experiences were very similar.i bled for a bit afterwards too, as long as it is ,ahem, not flooding out, it should subside soon. i hate having the dilapan as for me the pain and wait afterwards is so bad. will you have it under sedation or do they let you go off and then come back? at least you know that nothing new has popped up, and seeing as you got a lovely baby last time- these could be signs that this cycle will have a fab result too!

Mackenzie- hope that you survived the night with the inlaws and didnt have to spend allllllll eveing discussing treatment. by the way, have you got any tips on how to cut those conversations short?  Our Indian/Pakistani families are just as bad at squeezing things out of you, in fact i think even more so than italian/ukranian families     so how do you stop the topic of chat without being rude? 


We are still going back and forth with the whole frozen .v. fresh cycle issue. i do remember Mr.S saying that it didnt matter either way when we went to see him a few weeks ago, but i think he ment that in respect to waiting for our tests and everything to come through.  will chat to him next week. the problem with fresh ccyles is that they are sooooooooooooo expensive, but i am leaing more towards a fresh collection. so confusing!

  to all you other lovely ladies.
Fozi


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Life back to normal....sat here with a beer in my hand   

Fozi - you do have it going on at the moment dont you on one hand great news on DNA on the other bad news on house...plus cant decide on fresh/frozen cycle. What would you do if money wasn't the issue it way I would tackle it. Not saying it isnt an issue - but if you still cant decide then I would prompt for a frozen. Aint easy though is it. But wahoooooo with hubbers swimmers  

Cecilab - no...menapour didn't make me grow (.)(.) I am pleased to report....dont think I shall share this with any of my mates though  . Glad things seem to be heading in the right direction for you but its tough. We wanted to go to see counseling last time it didn't work...but events meant we didn't make it. Important part for us was to give each other some space...and then really talk.   to you both

Nikipix - Glad things are going well for you 

Ginny - Hi...and hope you get lucky easily again. I took heart from the coincidence in the dates & sorry to hear you were in pain....us chaps really do have the easy ish part pain wise...but emotionally is certainly challenging for us all

Mollythesheep - hi there - we went straight to IVF so cant comment on IUI but best on luck for you & Mr Sheep

Mackenise - hope the inlaws are driving you too nuts...and guess what wife is watching at mo - Stepford wives...most odd

Kellylou - hope things are good - bloods etc are not fun for anyone but hopefully you will take it in your stride

Big hello as well to all your other ladies I am sure I have forgotten....forgive me as maybe I am enjoying my beer too much  


So...the great news our end was Mrs Bigfish had 14 follies that gave us 13 eggs. We are both really pleased & hoping that we are "getting down to business" as we speak. As we had such pants fertilisation last time (2 from 6) they are doing 50% ICSI as well....even though we have both passed all the myriad of test they have thrown at us.

So really   that we get a few more embbies in play tomorrow...but must say that we ae both very positive and pleased with our mornings work

(and no...disappointingly they didn't ask me for EC....despite my Menapour fixation)

Have a good day ladies


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello everyone at ACU

I am going to start treatment in about 6 weeks and wanted some feedback on the clinic.
Is there anyone who will be cycling around that time??

I am going to sneak in one natural cycle at Create health while I am waiting for some test results that I have just done last week. The doc at ACU said that the tests that would take 4 weeks to come back.

Any stories of anyone who has done lots of treatment and got a positive at ACU would be sooo good as I have really been trying for soooo long....

Good luck to everyone cycling now!!


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi,

shell, welcome to the thread...you really have had a long journey.  hope acu is the final stop for you...it worked for me and now i'm back trying for number 2.  they really know what they are doing and get great results. 

mr fish...brilliant no. eggs.  fingers crossed for you and mrs fish.   

fozi, hope you reach a decision re fresh vs frozen...understand why you would lean towards fresh if fet didn't work.  instinctively fresh seems the way forward, but maybe mr s wouldn't agree.  all v confusing with so many pros and cons.  fresh is v expensive and v hard on your body.  hopefully you will get some guidance.  my dilapan will be whilst awake...though there is talk of stretching the cervix whilst the polyps are removed, but not sure if that will happen as no longer having polyp removal at acu as couldn't get ppp cover for it there.

cecilia,  counselling sounds like such a good idea for you.  i have also had counselling to help deal with the whole fertility issue, which closely followed losing my mum...i really feel it has helped me to recognise that horrible anger and channel it healthily.  for me it has been an absolute godsend and i hope you find the same.  

nikki, thanks for your lovely supportive post.  they said the same about my cervix...also has a kink in it.  dilapan not my activity of choice but they said they will give me some voltarol before it to take the edge off. 

as for me, polyp op is now going to be next thurs and my local gynae is going to do it as ppp would not cover me to have it done at acu and it would have cost us £1800 to have it done there.  hope this won't delay my cycle, but hopefully not.  dr ranieri has been v helpful and supportive.

hello to everyone else 

ginny xxx


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

hello there,

finally found some time to pop back in here.

mr fish, 13 eggs, that's brill! wishing you all the best. I think it's great to have a man on here, mr sheep is just pretending nothing unusual is happening to us and doesn't seem to understand why I'm unhappy about our situation.

hi shell, this will be my first ivf cycle here (and ever) so I cannot really comment on it, but the staff have been very supportive through my iuis and their success rates are great. really sorry that you had to go through so many cycles, hope the next one is going to be it!

fozy why do you want to do a fresh cycle, are they so much more successful? sorry for stupid question am obviously new at this.

cecilia, glad you had a nice break and managed to get away from it all for a bit. sounds like the councelling is helping, I think its good just to have someone to talk things through with. I always abuse my acupuncturist as councellor which is probably more helpful than the acupuncture.

ginny sorry to hear your hycosy was so painful. I will have mine and the dummy et next tuesday, no idea what to expect really. what is dilapan? doesn't sound like something pleasant...

I have ordered the ivf companion cd, I hope this is gonna give me the pma I need. I'm already scared that ivf will fail and I haven't even started yet. I think after all the failed iuis I have lost faith in my body. I guess you can see already that I'm a bit of a worrier, I'll try to be more fun next time before everyone gets bored of mrs doom and gloom


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Morning ladies  

And a good morning it is  

Just had call from ACU - 6/7 from ICSI & 6/6 fertilised from IVF- so currently have 12 embbies

More personals later - but so far s good

Have a good day


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

fab news Mr Fish - your eggs and sperm clearly have been having some   in the lab last night!
 you go to blast.........
I can feel your smile from your post!
love
C


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Mr. & Mrs Fish 

        
How amazing is "6/7 from ICSI & 6/6 fertilised from IVF- so currently have 12 embbies

This is really fab news. you are good to go regardless of whether you decide to go to blast or not.

Hurray from me!
Fozi


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Bonjour, bonjour everyone!

I did a massive post last night which I lost ..... grrrrrrr.  So here we go again!

Mr Fish - YIPPEE!!  I am  so delighted for you and Mrs Fish!!!    12 out of 13 is absolutely brilliant and without a doubt you are bound to be on your way to blastos with hopefully some great little freezer embies as well!  It is amazing how much better result you got with this regime.  Proves the guys at ACU seem to know what they are talking about!

Hi Shell - welcome to the thread and ACU. There is a great bunch on here and although we sometimes moan a bit about waiting times at the clinic, we all have complete faith in our Drs.  

Fozi - I hope your vendors have a bad weekend!  I can't believe they want you to compensate their house increase!  BAH!  
I know what you mean about the toing and froing between fresh and frozen cycles.  I think we feel our best chance is with fresh but are doing this FET as it means we don't have to wait so long between treatments.  Also, the FET is soooo much cheaper!  I was absolutely chuffed to bits to hear that your DH's tests also came out ok!  All systems go again I think!

Hey Paula - how are you doing?  Hopefully you are taking some well earned rest and recuperation before the next onslaught of treatment.

Wrightie - it would be lovely to hear how you are getting on.

Olivia - Nice to hear from you.  Can't believe you made DH's swimmers so strong that 2 were managing to push their way through.  When do you think you will be cycling next?

As for me, I am now on day 6 of FET cycle - hoping that ET will be in a week or so.  I am still merrily sniffing away and taking the delightful steroids (earlier than last time as they still think that the last miscarriage may have been my immune issues).  I saw the lovely Dr Saab for my baseline scan and one thing I will say about that man is that he has a lovely positive attitude and always makes me feel that we WILL do this.  He is also great at delivering not so good news too!  He was so positive that we got to implantation last time and thinks with the earlier taking of the steroids and clexane this time around that we have a good chance.  Anyway, if this FET doesn't work (and I have to be honest that our blastos aren't tip top grade A quality!) we are straight onto a fresh cycle in June so will maybe joining some of you lovelies.

Take care

Helen
xxxx

Cecilia - I am pleased you saw the counsellor although I am with you about being confused about grieving for something that wasn't tangible in the first place.  I think we all suffer from anger issues whilst going through this although we don't necessarily associate them with the treatment at the time.  Mine tend to come out when I am driving ............. road rage mad mare or what!!!     Also, DH gets   when he asks questions about IVF which are really obvious or in the notes as I feel that he doesn't care as much as I do.  I know he does but ........

Hiya Ginny - sorry to hear that the dummy ET and hycosy weren't great.  I think I bled for about 4 days after the hycosy.  It is good that PPP will cover your polyp removal even if not at ACU.  I find that my private medical insurance coverage is woeful on anything to do with the nether regions!!  

Nikki - I am really pleased that you seem to be sailing through your 1st trimester with very few problems, especially the lack of barfing!  Aren't men funny - poor old Wellman capsules - I'm beginning to feel a bit sorry for them!

KJP - lovely to hear from you.  Yes, Healthcare at Home were my saviours although make sure you send the prescription to the Featherstone address.  I accidently sent one to another office and it got "lost" for nearly 5 days!

Hi Molly - lovely to have you join us.  I am also a secondary infertility girl with a DS of 2 years 10 months.  It is so frustrating.  We also had a couple of IUIs and moved onto IVF, unfortunately miscarrying really early on on our first attempt.  I think though that we have some eggie issues as my AMH was only 13.9.  There has to be a good egg there still though!  

Hi Kelly - your post made me laugh about the injections.  I am a rare creature who really doesn't mind someone jabbing needles in me.  The nurses are always amazed as they say that most people are really squeamish!  Therefore I really wouldn't worry in the slightest about your needle phobia - it sounds like it is quite normal!


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Wow this has been a really busy board. I have been visiting my mum which was a good distraction from the obsessing and pondering that I usually succomb to but am really pleased to come home and hear all your news (and start obsessing again!! ).

Fishes, Am mega excited for you guys, that is such an amazing improvement on EC and then the fertilisation! Good Grief...that is fab.   for their dividing abilities. Keep in touch.

Fozi, So pleased that dh results were sound, it is such a relief. My results should be back in a week. They said 3 weeks, did you count exactly 3 yourself and then phone? Bugger about your property. We had that happen to us and whenever I pass that house, I am still filled with an insane anger and it was about 5 years ago now!! It should have been ours, we had paid for the searches and surveys etc and were just about to exchange when they changed their minds. I won't go on as it was _*FIVE*_ years ago. Obviously, I am still bitter. 
Have you made up your mind about FET or fresh? Big decision. What does your dh say and what does Dr S advise? Would you return 2 blastos if doing FET, that would increase your chances wouldn't it?

Cecilia, Interesting thoughts from the counsellor, I think that it is possible to grieve for what might have been and to have to acknowledge that end of hope must be painful. We all have images (sometimes unconcious) about the way that life will be and when we realise that the reality will definitely be different that is very difficult to completely accept without anger which can be subtle and manifest itself as resentment. Very tough on your dh, he must feel terrible. I am sure everyone says that though and you are thinking that it is is just as tough on me! Good Luck honey, I would really take advantage of this time with the counsellor, we do not receive many opportunities totalk about ourselves to objective listeners who bring fresh perspective, I think I would love it!! 

Mackenzie, You sound so fit from all your posts, I just have this image of a really healthy, lean and limber person loving their exercise all aglow, drinking water and eating trail mix, like out of an advert for Nike running shoes. I wish that was me. I am so lazy. I am more of a latte and cake girl in a cafe reading Hello.
We will be cycling buddies in June, that is going to be our lucky month on this thread.
I am able to keep this as secret as I just couldn't deal with the questions and sympathy. I am quite private anyway. We are both close to our families and I have lots of good friends but I just want to keep this personal, I think that somehow it keeps it all seems less real somehow and it also means that it doesn't dominate all conversations that I have and I have a chance to escape my brain once in a while! I miss the suport though and that is why I feel so lucky to have you guys! I keep telling work that I have an ovarian cyst problem (which is true!) and my boss is a guy and never probes. I am thinkiing about what to say this time round though.We'll have to see.

More later.....


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

More....am so paranoid about losing posts that I decided to post.

Lucy, Molly, Kellylou, Shell and Ginny,     Welcome you guys. Hope you are all lucky with your treatments. It is a rocky old road but this thread is great and we all know how one another feels which cannot be said for everyone else however sympathetic.

Ginny,    Cannot believe your cervix issues after giving birth. You poor thing, that is most unusual. When I had my ET, the doctor said I was the easiest one that day as had had a baby and so the cervix had straightened out. One bonus of a natural delivery, straight cervix although no pelvic floor!! I saw someone with a baby girl at the clinic a few weeks ago, she was very cute in a little outfit from Monsoon, a little embroidered green coat? Was that you? My dd had the same coat in red. Good Luck with the polyp removal. I am always at the gynies for cysts etc. It is so boring having your legs permanently in stirrups though isn't it?
Are you having FET?

Molly,        I also have secondary infertility and egg issues as I had a poor division on my first IVF, am hoping for better results this time. I do not think amh is the bee all and end of tests though and there are people with amhs of less than 1 on some of the boards and they have success. 
Helen,      Good to hear from you. Please do not be pessimistic about your 2 blasts, that is further than I got and you were very reassuring about my chances so apply that to yourself and you will see that you are in with a chance.    for a good defrosting and implantation.

Olivia,          Hope you had a lovely time in Poole. Very excited that we are cycling together in June, we will be lucky!! Are you having FET or fresh?


Nik,      So happy that your pregnancy is going well and your 10 week scan must be close now. Are you going to tell people then? You must be bursting. 

I have been popping my vits and can feel those ovaries firing up the eggs as we speak.   Am also going to start my acu again as the last time it did result in my dd although I am not a complete believer. I am also trying to be positive. This June will be our month ladies!!! 


Pxx


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Thank you sooo much for all your happy words to us. We dont share any of this info with our friends (too many questions), so having this support really makes a difference.

Got call this morning & we have all 12 still in play - 9 good quality, 3 average. Assisted hatching was mentioned to us - and this is new territory for us. Does anyone have any views or experience with this? Reason for suggesting is 1 failed IVF attempt with 2 * 8 cell good quality embbies transfered at day 3

Sorry for the me post again but any help you can give would be really appreciated 

Have a fab day Ladies - off to rugby this afternoon for a good break from IVF talk  

(oh...and for those that keep loosing posts - can I suggest you highlight you text, then right click & copy your text...will be saved then on clipbook should you loose it )


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Mr BF

Excellent news on the old embies - sounds like they are doing brilliantly!  We did have assisted hatching - it is just a surefire way of making sure that the embryo can break out of it's shell.  There are some minor risks involved and also a very small risk of identical twins.  I have cut the bit out of the ACU website on AH for you.

"An early embryo consists of a ball of cells surrounded by an outer protective coating known as the zona pellucida. During later stages of development the embryo has to break away from this outer coat by a process known as hatching in order to implant into the lining of the uterus. It has been suggested that in some cases, such as patients with advanced maternal age, repeated failed treatment cycles of IVF or ICSI, or those having frozen-thawed embryo transfer, hatching fails to occur. This may provide an explanation, at least in part, as to the failure to achieve a pregnancy.

Assisted Zona Hatching is a procedure that involves a hole being made in the zona pellucida, of the developing embryo generated from IVF, to aid the natural process of hatching."

Hope this helps a little bit.  I think they are just trying to cover every base for you to try and ensure success.

Take care

H
x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

fab news Fishes that is v ecxciting - I am sure the embyrologists will talk to you at length if you want about assisted hatching - I have found Alpesh so sweet and helpful - he offered to talk about our non-existent sperm any time after spending so long hunting for it. Enjoy the rugby am v jealous as the weather looks great (am at work grrr) and sing at the top of your lungs!

Paula thanks for your comments - I am really keeping the PMA going for you that  this time your eggs will be top notch and the cycle will go with all guns blazing!

mac - hope you are ok hun and getting ready for your IVF......

helen good luck with the steroids - and hope you don't gain too much weight on them   and   for FET

ginny hope you are ok and bleeding settling down. I hope the hysteroscopy goes ok on Mon - I had to do exactly the same thing and Mr S told me it would probably impove implantation chances rather than anything else and the endometrial biopsy is always better under anaesthetic! I bled loads after initially then a bit for days and days - thinking of you and hope its ok.

Wrightie hope you are ok hun and less sick now......

Shell welcome hope you find the ACU is helpful after all you've been through - they really know what they are doing and I have complete faith in them as do ?all of the girls and boy on this board - hopefully it won't be necessary if create works....ACU is very medical and intervention heavy but they do everything based on the most uptodate evidence and Mr S lectures all over the places so probably pretty different! When is your appointment??

Fozi bear     to your vendors the cheek of it! As Paula says we can still hang onto horrible house purchases emotionally for years so I hope they come to their senses and decide you are lovely and worth selling to at your price.....


Molly - I used the IVF hypnosis CD - the maggie howell one and found it really helpful especially the relaxation techniques helping me sleep - although the golden light seemed to go out the window when had a painful procedure done (esp hycosy!) - anything that will help psychologically to deal with the stress of it all is helpful I think.

Not much to say for me except we are trying to fix up some follow up with the urologist to get some closure on the TESE and see if its worth having another go or not - I can't get to a donor as an idea until I think I hear him say there is no point doing another procedure. there is a urologist in New York who is the best in the world at doing this but he costs £20K and we just don't have it at the moment without selling the house and still no guarantees of getting any sperm - but am going back to the counsellor next week so hopefully she will  help me find a bit of perspective and calm - sadly lacking at the moment!
Love and  
C


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hope some of you remember me as I have deserted this board recently! Just wanted to pass on our good news as I am now 12 weeks pregnant with twins! Having had a disastrous first cycle with just one poor quality day 2 embie which resulted in a m/c at 8 weeks this time we ended up with 4 blastos from 7 eggs (5 fertilised but 4 divided). I hope that my story can offer you all hope that it can work out in the future for you all and never give up     

Jo


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Morning Ladies  

JandS - just the type of post I wanted to read first thing on a Sunday morning - great news for you 

Ceciliab - you poor thing...it must be so hard for you both...our thoughts are with you both & hope that you find some level of peace & options when you meet the counsellor again. I would do exactly what you are doing, and its not over until told it is.  

Helen - big thanks for your help & hope your FET works for you

Paulajee - you sound more like Mrs Bigfish   Cake & Latte seems just like her

Fozi - how are you....made any decision over the weekend? I am so sure you will make the right decision & they will make the next cycle count for you  

Ginny - good luck Thursday - sure you will be just fine & dandy

Mollythesheep - hope your weekend is fun..and Mr Sheep is paying more attention to this whole process. And dint worry about feeling a little down or anxious about this IVF stuff...its not fun & is a little daunting. You are in the best place though...I have so much faith in the whole team at ACU 

Mackenizie - did you survive the in-law invasion. 

And hi to the rest of all you ladies that I have forgotten 

So things are still good with us. All 12 are still going, although 1 seems to be lagging behind the others. Spoke to the lovely embryologist (she is sooo nice & helpful) & whilst we are boarderline, they are going to do assisted hatching on them all today. Said that it wont hurt at all, and maybe reason for our issue but doesn't know. 1-2% increase risk in indentical twins. So, all systems go & really   that they get as many to blast as possible & then Tues looking like ET. 

Had a great evening last night....beer at rugby...more beer in pub...beer at local curry house....watched football when got in (with wine) & feel remarkably "average" today. Nice to have a little normality back in my life  

Have a great Sunday ladies


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Lovelies

Shell0304- Hello! welcome to our lovely thread. Good luck with your cycle at Create health, you may not even need to join us here!  we have all had varying courses of treatment on this thread, iui's etc. the majority of us are having ivf so feel free to fire any questions.

JandS- of course we remember you. Congratulations! what wonderful news and twins! wishing you a very happy and healthy remaining pregnancy. 

Mr. & Mrs.Fish-excellent news on your embies, i cant believe how quickly ET has come round for you.  fingers crossed for as many blasts, top quality embies as possible.  As for us, no decsions as yet. We will have a serious think about what we are going to do once i have spoken to lovely Mr.S on monday hopefully.

Cecilia- am sending you lots of love and hugs whilst you try to get some sense of it all. i can totally understand you not wanting to fully think abut donor until you have exhausted all other channels.  that you are able to find some answers and also be at peace with you next course of action. 

Paula- i waited just over 2 weeks and then called the clinic. my Dh's results would have been there too if the wimpole st clinic had faxed them on time! did you DH have tests done aswell? fingers crossed for the all clear for you. i can totally relate to how upset you must have been (and still be) about that house even if it was five years ago, i think i too would still be fuming. we also wasted money in seraches and surveys, the whole thing sucks!
we will def be having 2 embies transferred next time. sometimes i feel a bit aprehensive at the thought of two and something going wrong during the pregancy, but in my heart i just want to have _any_ sign that can actually get pregnant.

Helen- ooooooooh ET is getting closer for you too! i am sure that you wont need to join those of us starting treatment in june. 
I agree, Dr.Saab is just so lovely. i think that with him and Mr.S it is a genuine part of their personality an not something tey have had to learn on their bedside manner courses! 

Mollythesheep- i too ordered the ivf CD during my last cycle, i found it quite relaxing, just be careful not to make it the only way you can relax as after a while you will be saying "feel the golden light" in your sleep  . the reason i am swaying towards a fresh cycle is purely due to the state of my mind. After having had a failed fresh cycle and a failed frozen one, i just feel that perhaps we should go for a fresh collection. The results with FET are only slightly lower than a fresh cycle, but remembering the heartache of my past treatments, for me right now i think i might feel a teeny bit more positive with a fresh one. however, DH is putting up a strong case for FET too! so am a bit confused  

Ginny- hope the polyp removal goes ok on thursday and that you can continue with the cycle without any delay. you are lucky that you can have it done through you gynae, £1800 is a lot!! 

Just a quick (if not rather, stupid  ) question from me. what are all your thoughts on decaff tea and coffee?? i rarely drink caffinated tea (cant remember the last time i had caffintated coffee) but i quite like the decaff tea. i think i am the only person on the planet who does!  the thing is that i am sure i read somewhere that even decaff is bad for you? i dont want to start getting compeltely obsessed but i just wanted to know your views on it.

Hello to everyone else.

Fozi


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello Everyone

Have been away over the weekend so just catching up with everyone's news. 

Mr Bigfish - that is absolutely fantastic news, I have everything crossed that everything continues to go well for you and Mrs BigFish on this treatment cycle.  Is your ET still scheduled for Tuesday?

Fozi - are you feeling any clearer on whether to do a FET or natural cycle.  I'm not sure on the decaf tea question, it would be very annoying if there is a problem with it when TTC as we all try and do so much to do everything right and eat and drink the right things and then it can turn up there's a problem with seemly healthy/good choices.

Ginny hope your polyp operation goes alright later this week - so good that you can get it on your insurance - lovely stuff when you can get it to pay out!


Cecelia I hope that your next trip to the counsellor is useful/helpful/supportive for you.  I would be exactly the same that would want a definite answer either way if worth it to try again or to pursue another route.

Helen hope your FET journey is continuing trouble free, Shell, Molly Lucy welcome to the thread.  I am also a new girl but everyone on here is absolutely lovely, supportive, inclusive and very welcoming.  

Hello to everybody else (I can only scroll back on this page and my brain is tired today after work), looks like a high number on here will be cycling together in June, all very exciting.

As for me I had my first appointment at ACU today with Dr Rahan Salim - he was lovely.  Apparently used to work there and now is back just on Monday's for consultations.  Was all geared up to go to start ICSI but he has thrown a spanner in the works - in a good way and suggested that we consider IUI.  He feels that we would stand a good chance of it working (at least one in two over three cycles) as I ovulate sporadically and my luteal phase is short and clomid only been successful for ovulation on two cycles which the injections and pessaries would solve.  I thought we couldn't do it because DH's sperm morphology too poor but he says count and motility very good and sort of compensate for this and gave us 15-20% success rate per cycle.  So sent DH off for sperm test and washing test to see if the criteria are good enough.  Will know when he calls us later this week.  Now in a real quandry and have to decide between the two.  DH definitely wants to try IUI first but I'm not sure how I feel if get x3 BFNs and then have to go onto IVF anyway I see a few of you on here have had multiple IUI BFNs but then gone on to get BFP with IVF.  Oh if only I had a crystal ball, really don't know what to do  

Will chat with my DH once he gets home. Back to the TV!

Have a lovely evening everyone

Kellyx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Evening,

kelly, understand your concern re ivf vs iui.  as i understand iui great if issue is with sperm.  if unexplained infertility it does not seem to help.  sounds like you guys fall more into the first category and iui is so much less invasive than ivf.  understand too why you would like to just go for ivf to save yourself bfns but if you don't need to go to ivf that would be wonderful.

fozi, don't know the answer re decaf tea/coffee.  hope you are clearer about your course of action.  if you do fet will it be medicated?

molly, hope you are feeling a little more confident.  a dilapan is a precedure where the stretch your cervix to allow easier passage for the catheter at et.  they do it on about day 3 and it involves putting something through the cervix which gradually expands over a few hours.  not pleasant but worked for us last time.

jands congrats on your bfp.  twins!!  so exciting and must now feel real as you are 12 weeks and can go public.  enjoy your pregnancy...hope it is sick-free and healthy.

cecilia,  thanks for the encouragement re polyp removal.  did you have yours done at acu?  hopefully i won't bleed for too long afterwards otherwise i won't know when af starts and won't be able to have fet next month.  hope your counselling going ok.  can be a bit gruelling, but definitely therapeutic.

paula, hope the vits are doing their job.  i hear acupuncture can work wonders and if it worked with your dd, definitely worth a go this time.

helen, everthing crossed for your fet...it is fast approaching transfer date.  hope all going ok.  how is the sniffing?  hope the meds are not being too unkind to you.

mr fish, hope those embies are now approaching blasts and all goes well tomorrow...again 2 years to the day from my et...fingers crossed.

hi to everyone else.  we are just waiting for thurs and polyp removal, then af's arrival, dilapan and then, if my cycle behaves, fet.  if cycle troublesome, then for edicated fet in june...with lots of you lovely ladies.

Gxxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

btw paula, was not me at acu, though we were there with dd in jan.  i also had natural delivery so was sure wouldn't need dilapan...crazy cervix clearly has a mind of its own.  was your dd from treatment? 

g xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening all

Just a quick post to say that i had a chat with lovely mr.s and we have decided (under his guidance) that we shall go for FET. this time we will be having two embies tranferred  oooo errrrr!  
So looks like there will be a little group of us all down regging together in june.  

sorry about the "me" post but i just wanted to let you know seeing as you all have been so supportive with your enquiries .

will post more personels tomorrow.


Fozi


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Dear All,

Hope all is well with you all and that you are all enjoying this amazing weather. It really lifts the spirits doesn't it?  

Ginny    Thought that was quite a long shot that you would be that mummy and dd!! Fingers crossed for your polyp removal this week and hopefully you can have your FET next month. Otherwise we will have you on the wagon that is rounding up in June. I am feeling very positive about June, it will be our month ladies!!

Fishes      What is your news? Are you having your ET today?    that all goes well for you two. Let us know as soon as possible!


Fozi      Really pleased that you two have come to a decision and are going for double trouble on ice, it is so nice to have actually made a decision isn't it? Excited that you are on the June Wagon too. As for decaff, I really think that it is fine, I personally drink regular tea and coffee and am not worried. To be honest, if you are having a FET, it matters even less, doesn't it?

Kellylou        Exciting news for you too. Have you looked at any of the IUI boards. Although many of us have had IUIs including myself, the reason that they have failed is why we are still here. Remember that there are loads of people for whom it does work and if it worked we wouldn't be here either. Realised that this sounds very confused but hope you get the gist. What I am saying is that if there is a chance of success, it doesn't hurt although 3 cycles do add up to one IVF cost(actually probably not quite!). Good Luck.


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

sorry i've been quiet recently...

BigFish: Just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you & Mrs BF today for ET & I hope this is your time!


Fozi: 2 embies! What great odds that will give you! Sorry if this is a stupid question, but do they usually only transfer one per cycle? Do you get to choose how many they transfer, I mean, if somone were comfortable with the idea of twins, would they be able to electively go for 2 each time? I've heard different things happen at different clinics, depending on a woman's age and how long they have been in Tx.

Kelly: It's a very hard emotional adjustment to make to go from IUI to IVF. I can see you might want to spare yourself that, but IUI is so much less invasive and if it can work for you, i am sure you won't regret having put your body through a gentler treatment.  Also you really have age on your side!

Ginny - hope thursday goes smoothly. June looks like it wil be pretty busy!

Paula - How are you?  This state of limbo is starting to make me itchy...are there vits for crazy lady syndrome?

Helen: When's ET? Gosh, really hoping for you honey!!   

Cecilia: 20K!!! That's mind-blowing. I wouldn't be able to come up with that without selling some vital organs...Hope that the therapy is helping you to make sense of all this. Thinking of you  

JandS: congrats - wishing you a happy healthy journey from here 

Hello to everyone i've missed.

As for me - the past 2 weeks of OHSS have been horrible. I've tried to shut up about it since some days were just fine - but for a while there i was vomiting 4 times a day, diarrhea, belly bloated so huge my fishmonger asked if i was pregnant... My nipples tripled in size and were so sore, & my left ovary was agony. The ACU wanted me to come in for scans to see how the follies were going down and the fluid releasing. I didn't go for the scans, as i thought it would be pointless. 
My AF is due tomorrow.

Also - and this is such a crap thing to admit...we did have unprotected sex 2 days after the cancelled IUI. We were told that the multiple eggs (once released) would die within 12-24hrs, so we knew we'd be safe. We also thought we'd just take our chances. I guess the disappointment got the better of us/
The decision has sort of haunted us, but i don't regret it. 
Anyway - ROLL ON AF!!! (Can't believe I just said that) 

Mackenzie x


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Back again! I keep doing these spilt posts...sorry.

Mackenzie,      That is why I asked as I don't think that I would be able to resist either, I know exactly what motivated you. 


JandS,      Thanks for sharing your story. I really appreciate hearing positive after negative tales of success. Good Luck with the rest of your pregnancy.


Helen,    When is the transfer? Good Luck hon!


Cecilia,      There is still that tiny slither of hope for your dh's sperm then? £20000 is soooo much though isn't it and for no guarantees but such is this game we are all playing. Loads of wedge for just a chance.  It must be very tough for you to make decisions at the moment. Good Luck, remember we are all here for you. 

Hi to everyone else!

I have had my acu, I was so whacked on Sat as had gone for really long walk that I actually fell asleep on the table, I woke myself up by my snoring!! It was really nice to just talk to the therapist who was very positive. Unfortunately though she has given me some false hope as she said that she could feel some action down there when she was taking my pulses or whatever it is that they do. So now of course I am all hopeful that I won't get my period which I know I will and be all disappointed again.   

Roll on June wagon!!


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello lovelies

This weather is really making me smile!  

Paula - pleased you enjoyed your acu - you never know - my acu lady predicted I was pregnant by my pulse last cycle.  She was right, albeit for a very, very short time!  Keep the faith!  I know what you mean about Mac and the temptation to try naturally after the cancelled IUI.  I wouldn't have been able to resist!

Hi Mac - sorry that OHSS has really made you uncomfortable and as I said above, I would have had to have had a quick shot the natural way as well!  Are you sure af is going to arrive?!

Fozi my lovely - delighted that you have come to a decision with regard to your next TX.  What made you decide on FET?  My thoughts on decaff diet coke (cos I don't drink tea of coffee  ) are it is probably better not to have it BUT a little of what you fancy doesn't do you any harm!!  Don't laugh but the month I conceived DS we decided to throw caution to the wind and I drank and ate what I likes, socialised, the whole shebang!  Seemed to do the trick!  

Ginny - here's hoping that the polyp removal doesn't cause too much bleeding so you can actually tell when you have af!  

Kelly - pleased that your appointment at ACU went well even if it did throw in a few more decisions!  Personally I regretted doing the IUIs because I always had this niggling feeling that they wouldn't work as the stats for unexplained fertility are not good.  Also, I don't have time on my side age wise.  DH was really keen on the IUIs though so we gave them a couple of goes.  I really think it is a personal decision - there are plenty of testaments on the IUI boards to their success and it might be way for you to get your success.  I would say that cost wise with the drugs, my medicated IUI cycle was about a third of an IVF cycle.  In fact the only real difference between the two cycles was the addition of egg collection to the IVF cycle and cost!  Hopefully though your DH's sample comes back good even though it will give you some more food for thought!  

Hey Fishes - is it ET today.  I am getting really excited for you both.  Also Mr BF, thanks so much for your personal messages - they really made me feel more positive!

J&S - HURRAH!  I guessed by your sudden disappearance that the news was good!  I can't believe you waited until the full 12 weeks to come clean.  Enjoy your 9 months and get as much rest as your can, cos it'll be the last rest you have for 18 years or so!!!

Hi Cecelia - £20k is such a lot of money.  We were having dinner with some friends last week (they also have ttc issues) and we agreed that we would probably spend every last penny we had trying to get our longed for little one.  I really hope you can make the right decision for you both.

Olivia, Molly, Nik, Shell - hope you are all well.

I was at the clinic for a scan this morning.  It was sooooo quiet in there and I accused them of stashing people in a cupboard.  I was seen over 5 minutes early and consequently was able to leave the ACU before my actual scheduled appointment time ...... brilliant!  Saying that, I think things will be getting busier around June time !!!  Everything is on track for us - lining looking good at 9mm so need to go back on Friday for a further scan.  I am trying to be as relaxed as possible about this course of treatment and am completely continuing with my normal schedule including my daily puff around the gym!  I had heard that exercise was not good for your lining as it detracted from the blood flow, but obviously I don't do as much as I thought 'cos 9mm on day 10 is pretty good already.  

Love to you all

H
xxxxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Mr Bigfish - I'm so pleased to hear you and Mrs BF managed to get a great stash of eggs and they fertilised well. Keeping everything crossed for you both for ET   

J&S - Congratulations!   Fantastic news. Wishing you a very healthy pregnancy with your twins! 

Kelly - I hope you can make a decision re IUI vs IVF, it is a hard one. We were recommended IUI at first as there was no apparent reason for us not getting pregnant. We had 3 goes which didn't work unfortunately but there are many who it does work for. I do regret doing IUI in a way as I responded so well to IVF and could have saved a lot of money and stress by just going straight to IVF but I think we would all feel that - I know at the time it was the right thing to do as we hoped that we wouldn't need any further treatment. You just don't know, and I think only you can really weigh up the pro's and con's. It is a lot cheaper and less visits to the acu. 

Ginny - loads of luck for your polyp removal on thurs, really hope all goes well and you can start treatment very soon  

Cecelia - How are you doing? Glad to hear you are finding the counselling helpful.  

Paula - So pleased you are finding acupuncture relaxing, I loved it and found it really good to have soemone else to chat to, my therapist was so lovely and I really think it helped me during my treatment. 

Fozi - Can't believe the stupid vendors had such a cheek to try and make you pay for their downfall. Such a shame though that you have lost the house, it really it one of the most stressful times moving (that, and TTC!) As far as I'm aware re decaff, I thought that only applied to men - we were told that the chemicals is decaff are bad for sperm production, so DH switched to normal caff tea and I stayed on decaff through all my treatment. So so pleased to hear you had a good chat with Mr S yesterday and that you have come to a decision re FET with two embies. June is going to be a busy month on here, and hopefully a very successful one!   

Mackenzie - Sorry to hear you've had such a rough time with OHSS. I hope you recover soon and can get on with trying again very soon - you never know though, AF may not arrive!?  

Helen - Ooh, almost time for FET. Sounds like your lining is great and hope your scan on friday looks good. Are you having acupuncture again to help keep you relaxed or have you deicded against it this time round? I'm sure a little exercise is good for you. So glad to hear you are feeling positive towards this cycle, I'll be thinking of you and really hope this time is a success   

Suzie - How was your scan? It was great to bump into you and DH yesterday! Hope all was very well with baby and you enjoyed the last eveilness of clexane last night too!!!   Keep in touch, would be great to hear how you are doing.

Don't want to go on too much about me, so just a quick update - Had my 10 week scan yesterday and all looking good, was more nervous about this one than the last one I think. Baby has grown so much since last scan, incredible. Was upside down and sleeping, Dr poked it and it moved about! Have now been discharged from the acu and went to see my GP today to be referred for follow on care. Thinks I have a mild urine infection which is a little upsetting as I really don't want to take any drugs I don't need to but best to catch these things early I suppose. Took my last clexane last night, great feeling, they are evil injections! Have to carry on with cyclogest for next 2 weeks but slowly reducing dose.

Hope everyone else is well and hope you don't mind me sticking around, really want to know how you all get on and hopefully see your successes in the next few weeks/months.

Love Nikki xxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow Nikki - I am so pleased for you!  That 10 week scan is amazing and you can now be filled with confidence that everything is going to be absolutely fine.  Your obvious excitement has made me feel all fizzy and warm inside.  

Love

H
xx


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I used to be on this board years ago when I was at ACU, I just wanted to pop in and say hello. 
If any of you are having OHSS challenges, a word of advise - try Gatorade, it really does work and helps because it contains electrolydes. 
Wishing you all the very best of success
xx


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening Ladies  

Fozi - glad you had made your mind up. You have some top blast in the fridge, so sounds like a great decision reached, albeit with a little soul searching & a great consultant to help  

Nikipix - great to hear all is going well with you...gives us all hope

Helen - we have found the clinic really quiet - never missed an appt or been late...maybe we just hit it right? And good luck fr next scan Fri &   to you both

Mackenzie - seems like you have a had a rough ride...and hope things are calming down for you...and I wont tell about you know what   

Paulajee - sounds like you have an ace acup falling asleep - you sure you are not slipping in a whisky in ya latte  

Ginny - good luck Thurs...still hope we repeat this time 2 years ago 

Kellylou - tough decisions we face. We "skipped" IUI & went straight to IVF, but that was our personal decision & fact I am not getting any younger. I have generally be following advice on clinic & all on here....whichever route you go you are in good hands

Hello to rest of you lovely ladies that I have missed out...KJP, Wrightie, Olivia, Suzie, JandS, Mollythesheep, Shell, Lucy & the rest of you all 

Us...well we now have 2 "top of the tree" blasts back in the mothership. The embryologist is soooo nice...really takes time to explain all. Told 1 would give 50% chance....higher with 2....but increase chance of twins. We are ok with this...so popped 2 of the little mites in. Sat in with wife whilst she had them transfered. We also have some for the freezer - definite 4 blasts & potentially another 2 I think...although may have got some maths wrong. Overall seemed pleased...as indeed we both are. Now for that long 2ww      but so far so good

Have a fab evening ladies & enjoy the big game (Ars V Liverpool in case you are confused )


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello Everyone

DH watching the football so I'm spending the evening on laptop reading this thread, doing more research on IUI (going through lots of posts to try and get a sense of what I think our odds are!) and then onto BBC i-player to see what I've missed recently!

Fozi, really glad you've made a decision on FET, can't have been an easy choice but I hope it feels good that you've decided and can now make a plan.  Woohoo for two embryos going back in and fingers crossed it all goes to plan.

Ginny, hope everything goes smoothly on thursday and you can get on with treatment with no hiccups.  Sounds like ACU are really thorough with all their tests and investigations before they allow treatment to start which can only be a good thing.

Paula you made me laugh about falling asleep at acu appointment, must be doing something right and getting you really relaxed, am a big fan of accupuncture.

Helen you sound really positive about your treatment which is lovely to hear and so pleased that things on track and lining behaving as it should - 9mm sounds fantastic that early on in your cycle

NixPix, that's fab news that your scan was all good, also gave me such a lovely warm feeling reading that, you give us all hope that one day we will be where you are. 

MacKenzie, so sorry to hear that you've been so poorly with OHSS, I am hoping that things are starting to settle down a bit for you now and can get going relatively quickly with next treatment

And last but definitely not least - fantastic news Mr BigFish and the percentage chances of success sound very very positive.  Hope you and your DW are able to relax a bit and the 2ww passes relatively quickly for you.

Thank you all for your comments on IUI has been very helpful to get your views - I keep veering from one to the other as it feels like a difficult decision but need to wait until dr calls with DH's results after sperm washing as if not great won't have the option anyway.  I shall keep you informed

Enjoy your evenings everyone and hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned personally

Kellyxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Just wrote  a long message.. and then laptop crashed!!   
am so cross that i am now going to post tomorrow!

a very annoyed 
Fozi


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Awww Fiozi, what a pain, I hope you are able to post successfuly today, its always great to hear/read your posts!  I had immune related issues and during my research I read that immunies seem to fare better with FET.

Tillytoots - hey you're back, remember me?!

Paulajees, in answer to your question, I am in a surrogacy programme so I am doing embryo-freezing cycles and my wonder wonderful friend is taking the embies on board for me and DP.  First frozen transfer will be in June (I should really update my profile but we have had a heck of a journey and its not really till now that we have had a clear way forward).  Ladies this might explain my constant disappearances too, sorry.

Anyway Day one of stims was yesterday and 6 bloomin vials of menopur hurts!    Anyway, can't moan,I wouldn't be here if there was no hope.

Wishing you lovely ladies much love and luck on your journies.

Tizzy xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Morrrrrrning Everyone.

Am back again  

TillyToots hello! thanks for your lovely note.

Mr.&Mrs. Fish- Congrats on becoming pupo!! So glad that the transfer went smoothly and two lovely embies are now safely on board.  Its fab that you have such great quality frosties for future siblings   . Hope that the 2ww goes without any problems and that Mrs.Fish isnt driven too bonkers by the wait............ just remember "breathe in the golden ligggghhhhttt"  

Mackenzie-   you poor thing, you sound like you have been suffering terribly with ohss. i really hope that it has subsided now and that AFis on its way. in anwswer to your question, the reason we are going to have to embies transferred in our next cycle is that before the Drs and embryologist were worried about me carrying two due to my small size. (this is in their words, trust me, after taking the gestone injectins, my thighs were the size of a walruss!   )  I think you are right, the decision is based on factors such as age, past cycles etc.  When will you get your DH's results back??  i do agree that its porbably best to wait until the have them at hand for then to make a decision.Its such a tricky one.  as the others have said, just as there are some of us for whom iui didnt work, there are many many women who have had success. the drs like to suggest iui as many women do fall pregnant without having to go through the whole ivf thing.  i would like to say one thing if you dont mind?  if you do decide to go for iui, i would suggest that you have a serious think about your next step of treatment if you havent had any success after 2 cycles. looking back now, i would def have stopped at 2 cycles and then gone onto ivf rather than having 1 or 2 more rounds of iui. hope you dont think i am being too forward/bossy      fingers crossed that your DH' results come back fne and that you can reach a decision you are both happy with.  

Paula- I am sooooooooo hopng that your therapist is right.    i know that its much easier for me to say, but try not to think about it until AF comes or................... not! did she recommend anything for snoreing?    

helen- fab that everything is going smoothly for you at the mo. i totally agree with you on "a little of what you fancy, does you good" i was watching Nigella the other night, man oh man her food looks delcious!! but i am sure she doest eat like that all the time, i.e creeping out of bed in the middle of the night (supposedly) to eat giant choc biccies!  

Nikki- Am really happy that your scan went well.   please dont leave us, i love hearing about your progress and we have all been through so much together. The little one must have got quite a shock being prodded about and woken up............ butit must have been a wonderful sight to see.   hope that the urine infection isnt bothering you too much (they are horrid, i used to suffer awfully whenever i got one) 

Tizzywizz- Hello! we can totally sympathise with you on those nasty injections  , i really think they could have thought it through a bit better when they were making the drugs, we have to suffer so much, especially with the injections.  i mean whats wrong with blending it into a little tic tac? we could take our drugs and have minty fresh breathe too! note to myself......write to drug co. pronto!    

Olivia-   where are you my lovely? hope that you are well.

A big   to all you other lovely ladies.

I am lookng forward to perhaps meeting some of you in person in the waiting room whilst we down regg together in june. perhaps we could all wear a secret disguise (like a flower, or green lipstick !) so that we know how to recognse each other?    just a thought.........  

ta ta for now
Fozi


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning Ladies!

AF arrived last night - brought on by my favorite 8mile running route round Alexandra Palace!

Fozi - yup, your advice was on the button!  Dr S told us we're going straight to IVF, that's why i'm now going to be on the pill for 3 weeks whilst we do the Dummy ET and Hycosy etc....then IVF in June!!
I'm super excited, scared and just sooooooo ready to go! 
Your info has given me alot to think on.. I'm 5'9", on the gangly slim side, but hopefully my frame would be big enough to go for 2 embies?? Hope so, I'll ask Dr S next Tuesday, except my DH is probably not going to be keen. He's got no sperm issues so he worries that we shouldn't go in too eager first time....
Can't get your hilarious walrus image out of my head!! 

Paula - when's AF due? Any niggling signs....?

Olivia - How are you lovely? 

NikPix - Hooray - thanks for sharing your happy story - so glad its all going well!!

Helen - 9mm and still going...that's fantastic Helen! Just the juicy kind of lining that those embies are going to want to snuggle down in   YAY! Can't believe the ACU was so quiet at your last trip, didn't think that was possible - but i agree, by the sounds of it we're going to be fighting for chairs in June!

Big Fish - Oh speaking of which, I go to our fishmonger every other day and last night we had the most incredible Sea Bass I have ever eaten, steamed whole and stuffed with lemon, dill and a few black olives...DIVINE! ANyway, so excited to hear about your progress - Wishing you two a really peacful 2ww.
NO early testing, NO obsessing over caffine/foods/excercise, NO unnecessary stress,.....ENJOY xx

Tizzywizz - Hello! Welcome...6 vials of Menapur Golly that's harsh. I've only ever been up to 2 Vials and that was weird enough, my thigh bubbled up every time, like a big boil, and i'd have to rub it for ages to spread the meds. Apparantly it's because you need a bit more body fat to absorb it and i've always been a runner. Dr S banned me from running since Jan, but i do sneak the odd sly one in now and then!

Kelly- have DH's results of sperm washing come back yet?

Looks like a beautiful day outside - and isn't it wonderful to have the long warm evenings back again! 

Mackenzie x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Mackenzie- This is really exciting!  There are going to be soooooooooooo many of us having treatment in June   .  I am relieved that Mr.S took the decision of which treatment to go with. you can now relax a bit, until your dummy run and hycosy .  
I can understand your DH being a bit cautious regarding putting 2 embies back in the first time, however i agree with you in regards to asking Mr.S when you see him. primarily the decision lies with them.  
i am 5ft 2 (2 1/2 on good days!) and i think they were/are concerned about the top part of my body being a bit too slim. DH says i am 3 bodies rolled into one, he says i have a lollipop head, skinny winny top half and waist down i am a bit bulkier............. am painting such a beautiful picture of myself arent i?   
by the way...... 8 mile run?       i think you could WALK faster than i could run!!    its a great way to enjoy the weather, i guess! 


Fozi


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies  

This weather is just lovely....and Mrs Bigfish has rest of week of to enjoy it while the little 'uns settle in for the next 9 months   

We in the end had total of 9 blasts from 12 fertilised so very happy....2 in mothership & 7 in the fridge

Just   that things go as I am sure they will

Enjoy your day ladies....


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Fab news Fishes wishing you a happy and easy PUPO

Am at work so no time for proper msg - more later but great to catch up with sudden influx of posts! I have been away in Liverpool going for a new job - and got it! I will be able to work most of it from London but will have to travel a bit but its a great promotion and am finally smiling after what feels like a long time and feel more   about our family plans - sadly its not more money so NYC is still far off. We have decided to ask our urologist here if he thinks its worth a try and then email them all our results to see if they think it is worth it. Thank you all for your thoughts and encouragement it means so much and is so helpful. Back to the counsellor today but am all smiling think she will think I'm bipolar or something  

lol
C


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi just a quick update from me as it's way past my bedtime already and I still need to do some tidying  
Will send out a longer msg to you all tomorrow, promise!
Had my hycosy and dummy et yesterday afternoon and all went well, wasn't really painful either, just a bit bizarre and I do hate those speculum things.
I found the waiting room really quiet too, with my iuis i always had to wait quite a while but not yesterday which was just as well seeing as my bladder was full to bursting.
So I got the first batch of drugs, will start progesterone on friday and downregging on april 30. All systems go!!
one question, will have a biopsy next week, and the nurse told me this isn't standard practice. Did any of you have this and what does it involve, is it painful? and how do they decide who needs one? 

good night, molly


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi All  

Hope all is well with you guys.

Fishes        Am so pleased that you have had this wonderful result, such an amazing improvement from your last cycle, you have really given me some hope as I had such a poor first cycle too. Fingers crossed that the next two weeks go well and bring you the result that we all want.    You stand a great chance with two top blastos in there.

Mac          Hope that you are feeling better, I feel so sorry for you, undergoing your treatment and then having to deal with OHSS. I have to say that I had zero side effects from any drugs so don't know how awful it must be but it sounds horrendous. I had to laugh at your run around Ally Pally, I live near there and the only time I go is to buy cakes and sausage baps from the farmers' market on Sundays! You must have had funny feelings about getting your af.   Anyway now we can all roll onto that June wagon.


Nix            Thanks for sharing your special moment. It brought a tear to my eye. So pleased that pou are still on this thread. It makes me feel that you are waiting for the rest of us to finish our journeys too. Good Luck for your 12 week. Have you told everyone yet?

Fozi            Losing these posts is a bloody nightmare. It happens to me too. I want to scream. My af is due next week and I am telling myself not to be hopeful after acu lady raised hopes. It has been 2 years plus so why would that suddenly happen. But you know how it is.....hope raises its ugly head all the time. Definitely up for the secret signs in the waiting room....I'm thinking we should all treat ourselves to expensive identical handbags and then we'll know. 

Cecilia          Congrats on your new job, sounds very exciting. Good luck in your research too. 

Tizzy    Good luck with your surrogacy, what an amazing friend!

Helen    Hope all is going well. When is your FET?  

Molly              Pleased that all went well yesterday. I hate those clamps too, horrible. I'm afraid that I don't anything about biopsies as didn't have one.  Maybe ring them and ask why.


Although having said that I have phoned the clinic for the last two days to get the results of the chromosone tests and no one has got back to me which is really stressing me out as I now think that it is bad news and they are trying to get a doctor to call. I am going to phone this morning and make a real fuss, 2 unreturned calls on 2 days is pants. 

Px

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Good morning all

Another beautiful day ... I am going to be soooo disappointed when it rains at the weekend!

Paula - how frustrating waiting for results and no-one getting back to you.  You poor thing - try not to worry - I am sure they will be fine.  

Molly - pleased that dummy ET and hycosy weren't too much of a burden.  I had to have an endometrial biopsy - all they did was scrape around a bit down there  .  It was supposed to be a bit painful but to be honest it really wasn't too bad at all.  The theory is that doing this makes the womb more receptive to implantation.  I never asked why I needed one and just thought it was common practice.  If you ask the nurse, could you let me know the rationale as they haven't mentioned doing one this FET!  

Hey Mr and Mrs Fish - I couldn't be more delighted for you plus having some wonderful junior Fish in the freezer is a fantastic outcome.  How many blastos did they manage to freeze? 

Cecelia - congrats on the new job - sounds fantastic!

Blimey Fozi - you didn't post the most gorgeous picture of yourself in your description ..... really made me laugh  .  I just have a quick question if you don't mind.  Why did Mr S suggest FET rather than fresh cycle?  

Mac - wow another June lady ..... we should fill the waiting room just from the thread alone.  You must be really excited and raring to go!

Tizzywizz - your post really made me pick up my ears.  Do you mind me asking what research you found re FET and immune issues as I have immune issues myself and am going for my first FET next week.  Your surrogate sounds absolutely amazing.

Hi Kelly - have you had DH's results back yet?  

Hello to everyone else I have missed this time around.

I am back for a scan tomorrow and hopefully will be able to start my lovely gestone injections!  I suspect FET will be early next week but won't really know anything until tomorrow.  

Love to you all

H
xxxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

just a quickie...

mackenzie, hope you are recovering fully from ohss...horrible!  had with my ivf and not fun!  couldn't have done an 8 mile run after it (still couldn't now!)

Paula, hope someone called you back.  v frustrating waiting for those phonecalls.  hope it's the news you want.

molly, pleased the hycosy and dummy et went well and you didn't find uncomfortable...bodes well for childbirth!!  not sure re biopsy...didn't have one.

celia congrats on job.

nikki, lovely post...reminds us all why we are doing this so keep posting.

fozi, loved your description of your 3 bodies...made me lol

tizzy, remember you from last time...surrogacy sounds amazing and what a wonderful friend...all the very best of luck

helen, hope all gearing up well for fet...all sounds v promising.

hi to everyone else.

i had my polyp removal today, only there were no polyps to be found!!  dr thinks may just have been the walls of my uterus on the scan!!  he gave me a d and c for good measure, but a little peeved i had a general anaesthetic for nothing.  he advised waiting a cycle before fet, but clinic don't seem to think necessary...any advice??  feel a bit battered and bruised but doing ok.

g xxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening all

Hello Tizzywizz, sorry to hear injections are causing you pain and wishing you much luck on your surrogacy journey

Fozi - I like your flower/green lipstick idea so us FF's know who one another are and your description of three body parts, I will be looking out for you in the waiting room!

Mackenzie, sounds like things are moving along on your treatment, June will be here before you know it.  I'm impressed with an 8 mile run, all I can manage is 20 minutes on a good day!  I think I would have the same dilemna with one or two embryos although I am such a pessimist of thinking it would work for me (bizzarely very optimistic and positive about everybody elses treatment!) at all that personally I think I would go for two but there are lots and lots of examples of people having one put in and being successful (depending on who you listen to the stats vary but I've read a couple of times now there's no real difference in liklihood of positive outcome whether have one or two)

Cecilia, huge congratulations on your new job, that's great news.  It's nice to have some distractions with all this tough treatment going on.  Hope your counselling session was helpful/supportive.  Do you know when your appointment with your urologist is going to be yet?

Molly glad you've got dummy et out the way and that your treatment is underway, keep us posted of how it's all going.  Sorry I can't help on the biopsy as that's not something I've heard of before

Paula sorry that you've got no response from the clinic on your results, keeping you waiting for two days despite you chasing really isn't on especially as you're paying for those tests and everything costs so much.  Have you heard from them at all today? 

Helen - also excited for you that treatment gearing up to start.

Ginny so sorry that you seem to have had an operation when you didn't really need one, that's a big thing to have to go through plus all the worry etc.  Thank goodness you managed to get it on your insurance (I think I'm right in saying that it was through insurance?!)

Hello to everyone else reading/posting

We got the results of Dh's sperm test today -the clinic say completely normal/average sample so they didn't need do the sperm washing to see if it met criteria.  Now I am confused.  Having tests done at Doctor's laboratory on Wimpole street started 18 months ago at 7% morphology, then 5% and latest about a month ago 1%.  Today UCH have told my DH it's 30%.  I can't believe this is right.  HOw can it have changed so much when consistently low always?  Has anyone else experienced this, do you trust their sperm analysis, do they measure differently to other places (doctor's lab use WHO guidelines), could they have got the wrong sample?  Sorry that I'm not being positive we're just both trying to understand what is going on and next dr's appointment to discuss it not til 11th.

I have to say though despite results if I believe them that still thinking will do IVF (although one bonus is if results right then can do IVF instead of ICSI and reduced cost).  I just can't believe that on 15-20% success it would work for us when nothing has gone our way so far and I think after one failed attempt I just wouldn't want to do it and wait for dreaded AF to arrive again.  Can actually believe on the otherhand with IVF at some point along the line it should work for us and each time giving ourselves a really good chance of success.  Just wish I had a crystal ball (as I'm sure we all do) Anyway enough of my deliberating!

Have a lovely evening

Kellyx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while. I've been checking what is going on  

Big Fish - big congrats of being a PUPO! You see the non-drinking business worked out   Very impressed about 9 blasts out of 12 embies - very well done you and Mrs Fish  

Fozi, my sweetie - happy for you about making a decision   Hope I can join you for FET in June 

Mackenzie - wow, 8 miles - u r so fit   If you start your pills now then you will be downregging in a few weeks and Tx in May? Or do they want you to stay on the pill a bit longer?  

Helen - good luck for next week darling   Can't believe you are already there.. Can you post a few words/tip about Gestrone injections when you start them.. I'll need them in the future  

Paula, honey - love your positive attitude. Keep us posted about AF.. Miracles happen  

Jo - happy to hear from you. Congrats with twins, amazing news! I had mm/c at 9 weeks, I know you had the same last year. You gave me hope that it can work for me next time.

Cecilia - hope counselling is working hun. Congrates with new job 

Hi to the new girls and who I missed - sorry for the short post.

My HCG are going down slowly after MM/C and I've got my life back. Started to run again, back to work, all is good. I don't feel positive about my FET in June but I will do it anyway. Getting ready for fresh cycle in August-September. 

Another thing - someone asked about new doctor at ACU - Rehan Salim. He is fantastic - he operated on my ectopic pregnancy and I've seen him a few times at UCH for follow ups. He is a friend of Dr S and I really like him.

Quick question girls - can anyone advise a good acu-st in central/north London?

Lots of love 

Olivia xx


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi helen, our dcs are nearly the same age then (and my AMH is 14) wonder what else we have in common? Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

I'm with you on keeping things private Paula, I have only told my parents and some close friends and even that seems too much now. I just don't want to be the tragic one, and I'm worried people would treat me differently if they knew. Although I am considering telling my boss, he is also a friend of mine and it would make things quite a bit easier. How old is your dd? I have been doing acu for 7 months now and start wondering if it's worth doing it as it obviously hasn't worked. on the other hand I find it really relaxing and always drift off during it. wouldn't it be great if your acu lady was right? 

Congratulations on your promotion cecilia!!   great to have some good news during those difficult times you're having.

Congratulations JandS, great news about your twins! it's always nice to hear success stories. and nikki, congratulations, how nice to hear about your scan going well.

fozi, about the tea, I have heard that the chemicals in it aren't that healthy, but then it's easy to get too obsessive about those things. I quite like drinking roibos  tea, especially the vanilla  flavoured and earl grey versions, so if you're still worried you could give that a try. glad to hear you've reached a decision on the fet, two blasts should give you a great chance!

Kelly, IUI didn't work for us, so with hindsight I wouldn't have done it, but it must work for a lot of people or they wouldn't be doing it. Very hard decision. iui is definitely much much easier than ivf. I was really positive about it for my first treatment, by the third cycle I had completely lost faith in it working. I too am much more hopeful about ivf. It's interesting what you're saying about your dhs sperm, we had EXACTLY the same issue, except dps morph was 2% at doctor's laboratory and over 30% at uch.  dr r told us he had seen loads of people with similar poor results from dl that were just fine. but i do wonder, how can the results differ by so much??   would be interesting to hear if anyone else had the same happening??

Ginny, how annoying to have to go through an operation when there were no polyps in the first place. when is your fet scheduled for? I would generally trust the clinic, but also your gut feeling, if you're feeling unwell then it may be better to wait for a month? can you give it a few days before deciding?


mackenzie, sorry to hear you've been feeling so poorly with the OHSS, sounds terrible, are you feeling ok now? I guess you must be if you're doing 8 mile runs, you sound super fit, I started to do a bit of running again but tend to collapse after 5k.


mrfish, all the best to mrs fish and the two tiny fishes! 7 blasts in the freezer, wow, that's an awful lot of future silblings! good to hear mrs fish is getting some proper rest, hope the 2ww is not too unbearably long for you two.  

hi tizzy, how amazing of your friend to offer to surrogate, sorry to hear the stimms are causing you so much pain.

Hi olivia, I can recommend my acupuncturist in belsize park if you're interested?

I suddenly feel I want to do my ivf in june too instead of may, feel like i'm missing the party. I also like the idea of a secret dress code, or maybe a sign like tapping your nose three times. everyone else would think we're mad, but hey..

dp was driving me crazy tonight, he kept lurking while I was on ff, and he was reading out messages in comedy voices,  like we all were some mentalists for having emotions and sharing them online. he seems to think I should just get on with it quietly just because that's his way of dealing with the issue. sometimes I really think he doesn't actually mind that we can't have another dc. aarrgh!!

btw, what's pupo? it's probably really obvious and I will feel very silly for asking the question.


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Molly - PUPO is Pregnant until proven otherwise! in other words, a rather lovely spin on the awful 2ww..
And btw 5k is nothing to scoff at - you go girl! I'm just grateful to be getting off my **** after the past few months of taking it easy whilst on the drugs... I've really enjoyed this break period from tx, and its given me the strength and perpective to continue with IVF.

Let's get one thing clear though - I only do 8milers on the weekend, my usual weekday runs are just 4miles up and down the Parkland Walk, 2 times a week...I live 20seconds from the entrance to Finsbury Park so I'm really lucky and don't have to go to a gym.

Dr Serhal has banned me from running during our treatment so i'm just making the most of these few weeks. And actually, i found that running really helped to ease the horrible AF pain and OHSS symptoms. Mostly it's just your body cramping and so by diverting the blood flow from that whole area, (the exact *opposite *of what you want to be doing during TX!!) you can ease the pain in that area, if only temporarily.

Cecilia - Great news hun! Just the confidence boost that you need. Take some time out to really celebrate and acknowledge it - we so often wash quickly past the good moments without really enjoying them fully.

Kelly - How remarkable! Would be interesting to hear if this sperm count issue has happened to alot of men when switching clinics....Totally understand you IUI doubts. I felt the same. But eventually when the IUI option was taken away I felt cheated. DH & I couldn't help feeling that IVF would feel less intimate, less of a creation brought about by us....btu you know, we're so past thinking that now. It's just conventional romantic conditioning. Essentially you want a child in anyway that needs to happen. So yes, IVF has higher success rate, but more stressful process, I can see why you want to jump straight to it.

Big Fish - sending you   chill out and snuggle in over the weekend little ones!

Olivia - I'm only on the pill for 3 weeks, so i guess that could mean starting IVF in May, but I'm new to IVF so i have no idea of the time line....I'll ask Dr S on Tuesday.
I've never tried acu, but Paula would be best to advise since she's a north london lass and has had very positive responses to acu... Glad you are back Olivia, you sound like you are on the mend and looking forward with clearer perspective  

ginny - what a palavah! will they refund the costs?? I wasn't reimbursed for the cancelled IUI procedure we paid for last month..seems if you don't ask, they conveniently forget to bring it up.

Tizzy - wow, what a good friend. Is she planning to live with you during any last stages of pregnancy so that you can really share the experience?? I've no idea how something like this works...especially when its a close friend. Very interesting! 

Helen - oh its only around the corner!!  really thinking of you and those hellish gestone injections. What are they designed to do? I've never been on those before.

Paula - any word back from the clinic yet?? Hope its all good news. Also secretly hoping your AF just happens to miss her cue  - could happen!
I am a fan of the farmers market too! Used to go to the Broadway Market in London Fields before it got really up its own bottom and way over priced. Ally Pally is gorgeous, I've lived around Highgate and crouch end for most of my life and I think our whole Haringey area is one of the greenest happiest places to live in London. My cat agrees too, but then he began life in Los Angeles...

fozi - I'm not wearing green lipstick, not even for FF  !! How about nail polish - a june shade of rosy red?? Admitedly there could be some minor confusions, but generally red polish died with Dynasty in 1989 so i think we might be safe.. 

Life is beautiful out there today - take your tuna sandwich and decaf tea to the park and smile at an old person....make someone's day!

mackenzie xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Mac lovely to hear you sounding so much happier and healthy - sounds like your running is doing you the world of good at the moment - have you got something else you can do with tx??

Ginny - OMG exactly the same thing happened to me - I think the Hycosy scan is too sensitive - they told me I had a polyp had hysteroscopy (and paid ACU prices to keep the cycle going ) and lining completely clear - I asked afterwards and they were pretty vague about what they saw - maybe a saline bubble!!!!   to you for being brave and going through with it and it didn't delay my cycle but they said it had to be done before day 14 of the down-reg month. I then didn't get AF for ages as I bled out all my lining post op and had huge panic about not being able to start - the whole thing so stressful my blood pressure is going up just remembering it!

MOlly - love your DP  but how annoying when you are trying to post!

Fishes hope the sunshine is helping a relaxed 2WW and have all   on full max for you.

Olivia - I used acu at 126 Harley st and saw christina - she is lovely and they are not too expensive and do loads of work for the ARGC (they are round the corner) so know exactly what is going on during IVF and will do pre and post ET tx even at weekends - highly recommended. THere is data showing acu is associated with higher success rates for IVF and overall not too expensive in the grand scheme of things - I paid for it with the money saved from no booze!

Kelly - am always suspicious of private labs as ones in teh NHS have to have really vigorous quality control but am not sure who does that on harley streed at the DL - I would trust the ACU results every time as the embryologists really know what they are doing.

Tizzy think your mate sounds amazing and good luck with the horrid injections - hopefully you will be at EC v soon  

Paula lovely to hear you sounding more positive about your cycle - I know what you mean about hope rearing its ugly head but suprises do happen - let us know!

We don't have appt with urologist yet - DH booking today. thanks mac for your comments about enjoying my promotion - you are so right its too easy to let good stuff go by without celebrating it properly - so DH and I are going out for posh dins on sat night on your advice!! I was on way to counsellor and a mate from work called to congratulate me and tell me she was pg - I am happy for her and she will be an amazing mum but had that horrid knife twisting in guts pain/unfair/anger monster rear its head and can't keep it under control - so ended up not smiling on the counsellor but bawling my eyes out. This week has been an emotional rollercoaster and hope appointment with urologist will bring us some closure.

love and sunshine to all this weekend
C


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

cecilia 

   horrid feeling when you hear a friend is preg...not that you don't want it for them, but it's reasonable to want it for yourself too.  so sorry you have had such and emotional week.  you have had to digest a lot.  i really hope the appt with urologist helps with everything.

can't believe the same thing happened to you too with the hysteroscopy.  guess the hycosy is just too sensitive but not exact enough.  have phoned clinic today to discuss whether we should progress next month or wait until june, but waiting for them to call back.  am now day 22 so likely they will tell me to wait as not just polyp removal but full on d and c so not sure re af etc.  

hope you have a lovely dinner out to celebrate your fab promotion,

g xxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Evening all

Ginny - I am sorry you had to go through a phantom polyp removal  .  I have heard of this happening a few times since I have been lurking on these boards.  I really hope it doesn't delay you at all.  What a pain in the wotsit!  I have heard though that a D&C can actually help your lining the next month by making sure everything is fresh, so they might be really happy for you to cycle.  

Kelly - I was really amazed reading your post as it could have been about us.  Our NHS results were always poor on the morphology front (5-7%) but our first one at ACU was about 33% I think.  I thought it was because of my miracle vitamin regime  .  I really don't know the answer but I do know that our NHS consultant and our GP thought we would need ICSI and this has never been mentioned at ACU and we had 85%+ fertilization with normal IVF.  

Olivia - lovely to hear from you and it's great to have a personal recommendation for the new Dr!  Being slightly out in the sticks I can't recommend an acupuncturist but it sounds as though Cecilia has got the answer you want!  Also, the Zita West clinic will fit you in out of hours for pre/post TX if you are desperate ...... very pricey though!  Olivia - I like you started off not feeling positive about an FET cycle but as it draws nearer I am feeling better about it.  I am now just praying that my two little blastos make the thaw - apparently it is about 80% in my favour!  You have plenty of great blastos so this shouldn't be an issue for you.

Hi Molly - a lot of coincidences!  Let's hope the one thing we will have in common is a positive result in the very near future!!   

Fozi - green lipstick with my fair skin ................. not even for you my love  . And Mac, if you think I am fishing out the red nail polish ..... well I know I'm old but  .  

Paula - have you heard anything yet?  I really hope they have got back to you.

Mac - love your comment about smiling at an old person.  I tried it in Sainsburys and this poor old dear looked at me as though I was a loon  .  Made me smile!  Also your comment about only running 4 miles during the week made me howl with laughter.  4 miles ..... I have trouble with 40 metres!!!!  Quick, give me a cake to recover!

Oh Cecelia - I know how you feel when someone announces their good news - you so desperately want to feel unconditionally happy but it makes you feel dreadful.  

Mr and Mrs Fish - I hope you are still chilling out and have hidden all the dreaded pee sticks!

Our visit to the clinic today went well and we have started on the dreaded gestone jabs.  The nurse asked if DH could do them and I said "Don't be ridiculous" but when I got home he seemed really keen to give it a go.  Anyway the lovely boy did a tremedous job and apart from shaking the needle when he was laughing it was all relatively painless.  I hope the needle actually made it through the flab on my backside.  I made sure that the gestone was really warm by popping it in my bra for 5 mins beforehand which I think probably helped but so far I am delighted to say that it was fine.  Maybe I'm speaking too soon and it was a one off fluke.  Embryo transfer is set for next Wednesday (6 days from now for 6 day blastos).  I am really pleased that I can give up the sniffing today - it was making me feel a bit flat.  Unfortunately the steroids are back to their old tricks and I am putting on about half a pound a day at the moment even though I am getting rid of a good 500 calories every morning at the gym.  

H
xxxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi All,

Everyone sounds very chipper on this thread at the moment which is really cheering, amazing what some good weather can do for your mood.

Ginny, as Helen has said there have been a few of these unnecessary polyp removals etc on this thread and I have to say it does make me wonder if they are over cautious. I mean it is a very expensive procedure and under GA which is always a risk. When I had my hycosy they said that they saw one, I asked for someone else to look and then they decided it was womb fluff or some such thing and no treatment was required. I would be super cautious now and always ask for a second opinion. Hope you are ok after all that, a GA does take it out of you.  

Olivia,    so pleased to have you back hon, you sound amazingly 100% more yourself. What a time you have had, don't be negative about the FET though, there are many success stories on these boards, they wouldn't do them if there was no point. My acu lady is very good indeed, I think anyway. She is Jo George and is near Highgate tube, you can just google her. I find her very empathetic and holistic, there is something about her that allows you to be open. Her area of expertise is infertility etc. Let em know if you want more info re rates etc and I'll pm you.   xxx

Molly,      I so related to your comments about your dp, my dh can be very snide about this thread too and I really don't know why, it drives me mad. He seems to be baffled at the support that I find here and generally just belittles it, saying he is not interested in anyone's story but our own etc. He is keen for another little one though and is always supportive of our treatments. IVF is a rollercoaster for your relationship though, no doubt. Are you down regging at the moment?


Helen,        OMG!! half a pound a day!! And with 500 lost at the gym, what a nightmare!! I am dreading these now. I will be a human butterball. Good Luck with the jabs, what exactly is the gestone for? Only 6 days to ET, that is so close now, time has zipped by.


Kelly,          Can't believe the increases in SA, truly extraordinary. It really makes you wonder what is going on. How many people are receiving these diagnoses. Are you any nearer your decision re IUI v IVF?

Cecilia,        We have all had that awful feeling when friends and family fall pregnant. It makes you feel so crap, crap because you are not and crap because you feel so jealous and can't believe that you actually feel that. You want it for them but you just want it for yourself too.    Have a lovely meal.


Mac,    I am going to follow your advice and really smile at people tomorrow, bring out the positivity that is in me, here lurking, somewhere, hellloooo.....where are you?

12 days to go now fishes!!! Hope all is well.

Love to fozi, kjp and anyone else i have missed. 

I finally heard back from the clinic yesterday and my results are clear so I am very happy. I had persuaded myself that I did have a chromosonal translocation but happily not.    I phoned my dh to tell him that I had received good results from the doctor and (not kidding here) he thought that I was telling him I was pregnant!!  He was not obsessing on results and had even forgotten that I had the tests done. He was very disappointed. AF due Mon or Tues.    it doesn't arrive.

Px


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

HI paula, your poor dh being so disappointed! But who knows, maybe af stays away and then you'll have some good news.   Now if it doesn't happen I will feel guilty for raising your hopes, but I have heard of acu being able to tell pg from the pulse.  Your dh does sound a lot like my dp, maybe that's just a lot of men's response to fertility treatment, I don't think dp has discussed it with a single soul! But he has been v supportive too and never moaned about sperm test etc which some men can be strangely sensitive about. I will start dr next thursday, really not long now! 

Helen, good on your dh for giving you the jabs, my dp would most likely faint!
Can't believe you too had strange morphology results. I do remember reading an articel once when we first got the diagnosis that morphology testing was a lot of balls and nobody quite knows how to diagnose it properly, something along those lines anyway, so maybe that explains it.

Have a lovely dinner tomorrow, cecilia! What awful timing with your colleague telling you about her pg just when you were so cheerful.   I know how terrible that feels, even if you want to be happy for them it's very very hard. I remember when I first realised we weren't going to conceive naturally and a friend called me to share her good news I couldn't fall asleep until 5am that night - felt like sh*t at work next day!

Mackenzie, I only do weekend runs (or should that be run?), I never quite manage to make time for them during the week, the sofa is just too inviting!! but I always wish I could have a stronger will...
You do sound very energetic and positive, please keep that pma going during your cycle!

Looks like most of us live in north london, makes sense I guess it's close to king's cross. Maybe I bump into one of you on the heath, but make sure to wear that green lipstick or I won't recognise you!


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Gosh its been so busy here just in 2 days!   will try my best to cover everyone  

Paula- sooo pleased that your results were all clear. its amazing how we start to doubt ourselves. your poor DH thinking you were callin to tell him that you were pregnant.    that AF doesnt arrive for you. 

Helen- sending you a big   for being so brave with the ghastly gestone. well done your DH for doing them so well.  I am sorry that you are suffering with the steroids, how long have you been taking them? your ET is soooo close, am getting really excited for you. 

Cecilia- fabulous news about your promotion, really proud of you! hope that you have a lovely dinner. i can totally understand how you felt with your friends annoucement,in some ways it was good that you were seeing the counsellor as you could have a good cry and get some of your frustration out. its sooooo hard to be 100% happy for someone all the time, no matter how hard i try, it always creeps up on me at some stage.

Mackenzie- your "i only do 8 mile runs on the weekend/ 4 miles during the week" made me feel like the ultimate couch potato!  . i really admire all of you girlies with regards to your fitness regimes!  didnt realise there are so many "norf" london girlies on the thread. i was born in Muswell Hill, (enjoyed a little while of being an only child   ) and then grew up in hendon. although am in fulham now, my parents still live there, my fondest memories are def north london.  

Mollythesheep- thanks for the tips about tea/s. i find the smell of roibus tea a bit off putting, but i guess having decaff in moderation wont do any harm.

Olivia- my lovely, am so glad to hear that you are gradually getting your life back after all that you have been through it was only natural that it would take a bit of time. i too am  bit pessimistic about the FET, BUT am trying hard to push negative thoughts out of my mind and you should too. we will get through it together.  

Mr.&Mrs. Fish- hope that everything is just tickety boo and your little embies have nestled in nicely.


Big   to Ginny, Kellylou, Eddysu, and all you lovely ladies, hope that you are enjoying your weekends.

Ok, i guess the green lipstick wasnt such a great idea     . will have to get back to the drawing board.  

Fozi


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Yes guys Im aN Londoner too and ......yes, the fet to my surro is due in June!  OMG its just going to be us lot in the waiting room eh?  No space for anyone else, LOL!  

Helen -  I did a variety of reading when we were investigating any possible immune issues I had, so It's now very hard to quote a specific reference, but I would look at the underactive thyroid thread on FF (lorts of the ladies there had an underlying immune issue that was their reason for the underactive thyroid).I would also look at the SIRM website,USA and possibly have a flick through Dr Beers book "Is your body baby freindsly).  I hope that helps some.

Ginny I remember you from last time too - Im pretty sure it was that time with Emilia when everyone was getting BFP!  Good luck with project sibling.

I'm on Day 6 of stims now, the menopur is thick and really hurts but its a short-lived pain, so Im not gonna complain - although I did have 12 needles this week with all that needed doing  

Anyway, hope everyone's enjoying the sun.  Im sure its a good time to be doing treatments you know - spring's awakening and everything coming into it's own  

One question if I may - does a frozen embryo transfer always mean down regulation?  I know this is an odd question but I dont ovulate naturally and just wondered what its entails for those that do!

LOve to you all!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Just popping in to say good luck to Tizzywizz and Ginny from the 'old days' of 2007.  Hope everything goes well for you both


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening All

What a lovely weekend it's been, gorgeous sunshine today.  I live in South East London (Greenwich) not N.London like a good number of you on here - (clinic is a short walk from work which is handy) so watched the marathon from the end of my road today and cheered on a friend's husband.

Molly - I think in a way it may be a good thing having your treatment in May, sounds like it's going to be super busy in June if this board is anything to go by.  Or maybe just FF posters taking over the clinic!  

MacKenzie, even 4 miles twice a week sounds really impressive to me.  I've been feeling a bit ill this weekend but hoping to get two 20 minutes runs in next week.  I can be quite good when I have a target and want to be as fit and healthy as possible (and lose a few pounds) for when treatment starts.  Interesting that no exercise recommended when treatment starts though - suits me just fine to be honest!  You sound really upbeat and positive which is great.

Cecilia, hope you had a nice meal out to celebrate your promotion.  I certainly understand the torrent of emotions when friends announce their pregnancy, mine is usually one of dread as soon as someone says "I've got something to tell you", then one of guilt that I'm feeling that way and I'm sure there are lots of us who feel that way, we wouldn't be human if we didn't.  I'm fine when the babies arrive bizarely but not great with pregnant friends!

Helen glad that the injections were relatively painless and glad your DH was able to help out, sounds like it will be really soon that your FET takes place.

Paula - glad to hear that all your tests came out clear - phew, that's really good news.  I will also keep everything crossed that AF stays away, that would be just lovely.

Fozi and Olivia, I hope that you start to feel a little more positive about FET - there are so many success stories and hopefully you wil be joining those success stories very soon.

Mr BigFish  - hope you are doing well and you and your wife not feeling too anxious at this stage.  Must feel like time is on "go slow" during the 2ww

TizzyWizz, wow 12 injections in one week, that's a lot.  Sorry I can't answer your question about down regulating or not, not sure on that one but sure one of the lovely expert girls on here will!

I'm back to UCH tomorrow at 11 for ovarian reserve test and AMH test, hopefully will be fairly quick as am out at an "external meeting" on my calendar! Am hoping won't have to tell them anything if I can get away with it am waiting for my contract to go permanent and don't want to give them any reasons to change their minds!  Thank you everybody for sharing your morphology experiences, interesting that a few of us have had dodgy results elsewhere and then good at UCH - I think Helen your experience of 85% fertilization through IVF (when others saying ICSI) has sealed the deal for me to think that UCH probably right.  Also they must know what sorts of sperm can fertilize the eggs through doing so many IVF procedures.  If they are what a lot of stress and heartache the dl's results have caused us.  Think unless I have a major rethink that I am still in the IVF camp at the moment.  Will see if I can get Dr Salim to call us as he only works Mondays and due to Bank Holiday not due to see him until 11th.  Just want to get on with whatever tests I need so can get treatment started asap now and not have any unnecessary delays.

Hope everyone has a lovely week and a big hello to anyone that I've missed

Kellyxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi from another north londoner,

thread has been so busy!

tizzywizz and glitter...lovely to see familiar oldies on here...

glitter your twins are so cute and nearly the same age as my dd.

tizzywizz, not sure re down regging for fet.  think if you don't ovulate it is likely.  i am not down-regging for mine, but feel quite unconfident as a result as my cycles aren't very good.  i ovulate late and then af arrives about 10 days later.  think they may monitor me and decide to medicate me the following cycle.

kelly, hope dr s can give you reassurance about which way to go.  understand why you feel ivf as you want to do whatever will maximise your chances.  amazing the change in sa results..has your dh changed his diet at all?  good luck for tomorrow.

helen and paula, thanks for your advice re phantom polyps and d and cs.  helen, glad the gestone jab went well.  i found the stuff horrid...like i'd been kicked by a mule.  do they always use them for fet.  paula, glad your results were clear.  your poor dh though...

molly, i will be cycling with you in may.  i also kinda wish i was on the june green lipstick wagon, but fingers crossed may is just as lucky.

hi to everyone else.

acu have told us to proceed in may so fet here we come (after the dreaded dilapan). are the results of fet much less successful than ivf?  does anyone know any stats??  not allowed to do ivf again as had such terrible ohss last time.

g xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Ginny - I know of 2 sets of twins born after FET.  Drowned Girl posts on the twins threads so she may be able to offer advice and the other one doesn't use FF.


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello 

Me again! 

Ginny, I too know of a set of twins from FET so it definitely can work.  I think from memory if you go onto the **** website they have FET stats.  I've also seen posts from lots of people convinced FET wasn't worth it who got pregnant from a FET.  PMA PMA

Hope everyone else had a good Monday - didn't notice any green lipstick in the waiting room today so assume nobody on here in today!

I was at the clinic today, had my ovarian reserve test with Dr Saab (nice to put a name to the face!) and AMH test - actually managed to sit up in the chair for my blood test, just closed my eyes and pretended it wasn't happening!  Then Dr Salim called me later, lovely man.  Went through DH's recent sperm analysis and said it was a "rather nice sample" and that DL's isn't a fertility specialist and does automated tests for semen analysis which can sometimes be inaccurate - hence why being told low morphology from there previously.  Grrrrrr

Have finally also made a decision (hooray) going for IVF and feel so much better that decision made.  Going for Dummy ET and hycosy next Tuesday, however Dr Salim said would like to put me on contraceptive pill at start of my next period to keep my ovaries calm and reduce chances of OHSS - unfortunately that would put my treatment back to June/July and have some major meetings in July that would be virtually impossible to miss.  Dr said we would discuss when he phones back.  Has anyone here got experience or knowledge of how much contraceptive pill helps to reduce chances of OHSS, would I be silly to not take it having PCOS?

Have a good evening everyone

Kellyx


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi lovely ladies

I was wondering if I could maybe join your thread please    I have been a patient at ACU UCH since January 2007 and have done 3 ICSI there... I only became a member of FF after we had the mmc in Sep 07, and only discovered this thread after I had finished my 3rd ICSI last year - otherwise I would have posted sooner 

We are considering going for another tx later in the year and it would be nice to get to know you all before then = although it looks like most of you are going for your tx before then - it seems like June is a popular month     for all of you doing tx now  

We went to the clinic last week to discuss us trying again - we saw Dr Ranieri who seemed quite positive I suppose.  I'm going to have to psyche myself up for it still though - and assess our finances, we have already used up most of our savings!  Totally worth it though of course   

Anyway, I'm looking forward to getting to know you all

Love, Dolphin x x x

PS I loved the green lipstick idea, I don't think anyone ever spoke to me on any of my (MANY) visits to clinic, I bet there must have been some FFers in there with me


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Glitter, Ginny and Tillytoots - I remember you ladies very well and its nice to see you about again!

Dophin welcome, I think we both started at acu at the very same time!  Good luck with project sibling.

Kelly, i believe with the new vitrification technique a frozen trznsfer is not disimilar in implantation rates to fresh when using fresh-frozen embies (ie embryos frozen at PN stage - just after fertilisation).  The startistics need further desemination where the embryos have been dividing -perhaps ask for this statistic explicitly if you are very concerned, but there is certainly evidence that it works just from this thread!

Hope everyone else is OK.

I'm on Day 8 of stims and feeling a bit spaced out, Friday's scan should tell us more concretely how well things are progressing.  I'm hoping this cycle will continue - so far it looks as tho I have a greater number of follies than last time but all are smaller than same stage last time - hoping a praying they catch up!  

Love and luck to everyone.


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening ladies  

Tizzywiz -sounds like you are well underway...and hope you other follies catch up & good luck for your scan Friday

Dolphin17 - fingers crossed your your "Return to ACU" 

Kellylou - glad you have made your decision...and for what is worth (probably not much ) I reckon its the right one

Ginny - good luck with your FET  

Fozi - What the latest with you - any idea on your FET dates yet....this time   will crack the code

Helen - How are you...must be very close for your big day when the little uns get returned...tomorrow?   for you both

And a big hello to the rest of you lovely ladies...Olivia, KJP, Nikkipix, Paulajee, Mollythesheep and anyone else I may have forgotten

We are now into 2nd week of the delightful 2ww....coping ok (well ok ish)...but not that easy is it ladies  

And for the record....I haven't gone & got myself any green lipstick just yet   

Have a lovely evening


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hellooo everyone - I'm Rex.  I'd love to join this thread and get to know everyone here.  Firstly, may I just say WOW! after reading all your posts recently, I'm blown away by how positive and caring everyone is - a very big   to all.  I can't tell you how many times I cracked up re walrus comment, running and cakes etc.  

I've done 2 IUIs and am now about to start on IVF.  I was hoping to start in May, so if all goes well I'll be adding to the Q in the waiting room (btw, green lipstick , that will just clash with the colour of my eyes - I must prefer the fab idea of handbags).  Unfortunately there's nothing specifically wrong with either me or DH - we're unexplained and have been for 2/3 years now.  

May I just ask if anyone here were successful on their first go?  Dr S showed us the stats and they are v encouraging, but I have also heard that success rate is not good on first timers.  

I will do a much longer post next time - I thought I would do a quick one now whilst my courage was high.  

  to all


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

tizzywizz, I actually read an article somewhere that ivf is more successful in spring/summer so I think you're onto something. let me see, here it is: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3585943.stm.
Hope your stims are going ok, poor you for being in pain from the menopur, you sound very brave about it though.

Hi ginny, how nice that I have found a cycle buddy! Here's to may and june!! 

Glad you have made your decision kelly, and hooray to your dps good results! Sorry can't help with your question, they haven't put me on the pill but I have reduced ovarian reserve so I assume my risk of OHSS is very low. It's probably best to check with dr, hope you can find a way of scheduling everything. It's so hard fitting ivf in with day to day life isn't it?

welcome dolphin, your ds looks so cute! I know acu waiting room isn't exactly a fun and sociable place to be is it?

mr bigfish, how long to go until poas time? Hope you've still got a few good dvds left to watch! Keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Hello to everyone else!

After all my big plans to try and be as healthy as I can I managed to get blisters from new shoes, so no running last weekend despite the lovely weather, managed to sneak in an ashtanga yoga session though, that must count for something! I have also eaten loads of chocolate and cake and a massive slab of pork belly today. And I have been going to bed too late every night. boo!!  I have to snap out of this and get back into "my body is a temple" mode. Wonder how much difference it really makes though?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Haven't been on for a while so just catching up on everyone's posts.

Mr Bigfish - I was wondering how you and Mrs Fish are! It's sooo hard, the 2ww is a nightmare. How are you both coping? Is Mrs Fish off work or is she keeping herself busy? When is your official test day? Any signs of success?    you get a positive test!  

Molly - Glad to hear your hycosy and dummy et went well. Almost time to start down regging? I also tried my best to be healthy during my cycle but it is so hard, I found I was starving during the down regging, I think it's the primolut, and ate a lot. I tried to make my snacks healthy but I have coeliac disease so can't eat anything with gluten in so most snacks for me are either fruit or really bad stuff like chocolate or gluten free biccies which are full of sugar! It's not easy at all! You can only do your best, I think if you get too caught up with it all it'll drive you nuts. You have a lot to be thinking about as it is, don't be too hard on yourself for having the odd slip up!  

Helen - How are you getting on with your gestone injections? When is your FET day? Hope you are feeling very   and I'm   your frosties make a good home in your uterus!  

Paula - So pleased to hear your results were all clear, must have been a huge relief!   Hope af hasn't shown?

Fozi - How are you doing? Getting geared up for your FET? Not too long to go.  

Kelly - Can't go back to post about Doctor's Lab re sperm tests, think it was you who had the dodgy results from there? But we had the same thing happen. DH's 1st test was done via Zita West who reccommended we have test and was analysed at Doctor's Lab... the results came back with a very good count but sl iffy morphology and v sl below av motility. But when we finally went to see a consultant privately he said those results didn't make any sense at all. He sent DH for another test (at ACU - before we were having tx there) and his results were completely normal. So very strange. Consultant hadn't even heard of Doctor's Lab and didn't want to use them again. How did your DET and hycosy go?

Dolphin - Hi & welcome! Hope you get to start treatment when you are ready. Sorry to hear about you MMC.

Tizzywizz - How are you getting on with your stimming?

Rex - Welcome to you too and wishing you all the best with your IVF cycle. June is going to be an extrememly busy month!! I was very lucky to be successful on my 1st go. I'm a little cautious about saying this, as I'm still in 1st trimester so still very nervous about it all, but am now 11wks + 1 so hoping all will be ok! I was told that on average it takes 3 goes for success, swo was all geared up for that. Acu do have fantastic stats though, so fingers crossed all of you going ahead with tx in next few months will get your BFP's!! 

Ginny - How are you doing?

Hello to anyone else I've missed and hope all is going well!

Nikki xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hellooooo everyone

Mr.&Mrs.Fish- have been thinking about you both during this 2ww. only a little while to go now. i m sure that you wont need to get green lipstick as   you will only be comingin for baby scans!  

Rex- Welcome! i see the handbag idea is def proving to be more popular than the lipstick  ( i agree with you)  wishing you lots of luck with your treatment. with regards to success rates, although the stats are a teeny bit lower for 1st timers, here are still many many people who get a BFP in their first attempt.   all goes well with you. feel free to fire any questions along the way, this thread is full of lovely people............... and we do find ways to have a laugh along the way  

Dolphin17- Hello! and welcome to the thread. wishing you all the success with future treatment. at this rate we wont need green lipstick as i think the only people in the witing room will be us  FF'ers!  

Paula- how are you my lovely?   any sign of AF?

Mollythesheep- loved the link you gave about ivf being more successful in spring/summer.......... a big boost for us all.    i tried to be so careful in my first ivf cycle with regards to food, etc........ i even put a limit on deodrant and perfume (but i did shower twice a day to make up for it- honest    )  when it didnt work, i thought  "maybe i am just putting too much pressure on myself to create this so-called perfect environment?"  i think we would all agree that being sensible is good, but analysing everything which goes into our mouths will drive us bonkers!  

kellylou- great news that you have been able to come to a decision, must be a relief. i am sorry but i dont have any experience of taking the pill during my treatment cycles. hope your dummy run and hycosy go smoothly. 

Helen- is your ET today? sending your embies lots of sticky vibes and hope all goes well.    


big   to all you other lovely ladies, hope that you are doing ok.

I am planning to call for a scan when AF arrives for me in june, so have a bit of time yet. sould really be using the time to get my diet int ship shape, fresh veg and fruit and all that....... but greens are soooooooo boring!     and why do the food which are supposed to be good for you always taste like wallpaper glue  i am sure you lovely ladies are far more motivated than me.  

ta ta for now
Fozi


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Everyone,  


Hope you are all ok.

A really big welcome to Rex and Dolphin.   This is a great thread and you will find terrific support here.

Fozi    I am the worst healthy eater in the world and am making a slight effort to really get that 5 a day etc and drop a few pounds so I am ready for the dreaded steroids. The staff room table is always full of goodies though even though we are a supposed 'healthy school', that only applies to the pupils.   You sound much better with your decaf tea etc. In fact think I am going to have a chinese take away tonight. Yummy. Hope you are doing well and looking forward to us getting lucky together in June.

Nix    12 weeks is nearly here, time for that optimism to kick in, me thinks! Good Luck Honey.  

Fishes    Couning the days now!   


Helen    ET today? Thinking of you and    for a good transfer and result.


Tizzy    Hoping those follies catch up for you, they do have these amazing growth spurts don't they? Are you freezing the resulting embryos or transferring the fresh?


Kellylou      Did you get any answers on whether you had to take the pill? I was tempted for a mad moment not to take mine as I am not down regging this time so that there would be one more chance of natural conception before next cycle. Have decided not to as do not want anything to compromise my chances of success. Pleased that you have made your decision though, that is a weight off your mind.


Ginny      You must have been really sick with OHSS if you can no longer undergo ivf cycles. Gosh you poor thing.   What medication are you on now for FET?

Molly  Thanks for that article, we need that type of news.

Love to everyone else, especially to Olivia and Mackenzie.

Well my af with its depressing regularity arrived. Why am I such a deluded optimist. On the bright side, I start primolet a week on Sat so its all coming nearer and nearer.  

Love to all.

Px


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Not been on  for a while but now starting to prepare for FET next month I hope. Dreading the Gestone already.
Helen - just seen your ET was today.  Have everything crossed for you. How have things been?
Paula - we will be a few weeks out of sync but pleased to see familiar names  
Fozi and Olivia - when are you planning your FET?
Mr Fish - how are you both doing during the 2WW?
Big Hello to everyone who has joined the group whilst I have been having some quiet time.
Any top tips on where you have bought your drugs would be fab - we need to save money this time!!

Lots of love and   to everyone
Lots of love
K xxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello

Welcome to Dolphin and Rex, everyone on here was so friendly, inclusive and welcoming. when I first joined and I was very nervous about posting and realised I had no need to - I'm a relative newbie but feel like I'm getting to know everyone well and there is so much knowledge on here.  Dolphin your little boy is so lovely, congratulations, so sorry to hear about your MMC our bodies and nature can be very cruel.  Rex - welcome, I'm afraid I'm not sure about chances of success first time but the stats seem to be in top two for the country so I think we're lucky to be in a such a good place.

TizzyWizz I hope the scan on Friday goes well and the smaller ones catch up a bit, so much can happen in a few days.  I have every confidence.

Mr BigFish I sympathise so much for you and DW going through difficult 2ww, that is the part that I am least looking forward to - I hope the rest of the wait passes quickly for you both.  I hope that we are all reading happy news for you both very soon

Molly thanks for that article, very interesting.  I know exactly how you feel re being healthy, it's so boring.  I felt guilty today for having a normal cup of tea - ridiculous really.  I am trying hard to be good  but fed up already, not sure how much longer I can keep it up, hence wanting treatment to start quick!  Plus have desperate craving tonight for chocolate - think will give in soon!

Nixpix lovely to hear from you - yes it was my DH with dodgy results from doctor's lab - interesting that so many of us have had that.  At first I was suspicious of UCH results but few of us with same situation now and had IVF so can't be anything dramatically wrong with the swimmers. Think I will email my consultant I was seeing previously as caused us so much stress.  So glad that your pregnancy is progressing well - almost at that magic 12 week mark now.  Enjoy!

Fozi - hi.  Agree that we can put so much pressure on ourselves about doing all the right things but I guess the most important thing is a degree of being sensible but feeling relaxed and not too anxious about should we have done this, should we have done that.  Note to self that I must follow this advice!

Paula sorry AF arrived, always a horrible feeling when hoping it will stay away.  Am sure it will keep away for you very soon in June the lucky month

Hi kjp - hope preparations going well for FET and hope the gestone injections aren't as bad as you remember.  

Helen if your FET was today then I hope it all went smoothly and you're relaxing this evening.  Hi to everybody else

No real news from me - waiting for doc to call with AMH results and to discuss if I need the pill.  Have to get through dummy et(not to bothered about) and hycosy next Tues - was so painful last time I had one done and that was with pain killer suppository.  Will dose up on ibuprofen and paracetamol before i go in   Bit worried that last time had hycosy thought they could see an adhesion or something but didn't show up in lap and dye - if they see anything will definitely ask for second opinion as don't want to go through an operation for nothing as has happened to a few on this thread.  I'm always worrying about something though!

Lots of luck to us all

Kellyxxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello ladies and Mr Fish,

OMG! How busy we are going to be in June! I have a feeling there will be a lot of BFPs here very soon 

Molly - yes, please. Can you PM me the details of your acu-st? Pleased to hear you start your Tx in June. You made me laugh about your healthy eating plan. I can't live without Friday night pizza and glass of red wine!  Frankly, I think the positive emotions we are getting from comfort food are more important for success then getting stressed about eating boring greens  BTW I love Ashtanga too!

Mackenzie - have you started your spray yet? Keep us posted sweetie about your progress  Your posts make me want to get fit and lose weight 

Cecilia - thanks for acu-st details, will deffo check Christina out. When do you see urologist? Keeping everything crossed for you  

Helen - omg, how did it go? Do you feel any different to last time? Is FET ET any different to fresh? Also I wanted to thank you for all your help with my MMC, it really made a difference to speak to someone who went through it 

Paula hun - congrats with clear test results and sorry to hear about your AF! But you can start your Tx very soon now!! I really hope it will be different experience this time. I know what you mean about being an optimist. There were so many times when I was 100% sure I was pregnant with all the symptoms, etc but it was all in my "optimistic" head 

Fozi my lovely - are you down regging in May or in June? I have no idea about my next AF but will call Dr S when it arrives. Hope we will have better results this time 

Kelly - Did you get your AMH results back yet? Hope they are fine. About the pill - do you know how long are you going to take it for? I like you have high risk of OHSS and I was on the pill for 2 weeks prior the Tx. I think it helped and I didn't have any OHSS in the end (17 eggs retrieved) - but I was really worried about it. Also there are other pills you can take after EC and some drinks to help electrolyte balance. I think Dr Salim wants your ovaries to be completely switched off before you start TX. Otherwise they can't control the Tx.

Ginny - stats for FET are on ACU web see below (second table). The rate is about 25%. It's higher then average national level for fresh IVF and works for a lot of people ! I am sorry to hear about your OHSS hun 
http://www.conception-acu.com/subpage.cfm?level1Id=4&level2Id=52

Dolphin - welcome! Sorry to hear about your MMC. I had the same last month - lost a baby at 9 weeks. I see that you waited 7 months before another Tx after MMC.. Can I ask if it's something your Dr recommended? I am thinking of having FET 2-3 months after my MMC and Dr seems ok with it. Good luck for your next Tx  

Tizzywizz - Hope your follies are good size now!  

Big Fish - when is the test day? I am so excited for you guys and really want it to work. We need a positive news here! 

Rex - welcome! About first time lucky - well, I've got my BFP on my first try (in Feb) but I miscarried a baby at 9 weeks. Lucky and unlucky in the same time.. A lot of girls get BFP on their first try but 25% of them miscarry. I didn't know these stats at the time 

Nic - so happy all is good with you. Keep us posted on your progress 

KJP - happy to hear from you. I hope to have FET in June (if AF behaves) - I only have 4 frosties and they are not very good quality. So I don't really care much about FET and thinking more about next fresh cycle later this year. 

My AF is due today but there is no sign of it. I think it's normal after MC. I am going on hols for 2 weeks and I bet my AF will arrive the second I put my fab bikini on 

Hope we will have loads of positive news by the time I am back! No pressure Big Fish and Helen 

Olivia xxx (p.s. so sorry for big post)

/links


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Just had another mamouth computer crash .... grrrrrrrr!!!!! and lost a long post!  Sorry I have been away for a few days but my broadband went kaput and we are only just back on line.  Have felt quite bereft not being able to catch up with you lovely things!

Olivia - enjoy your holiday honey and thanks for your kinds words - they were really sweet.  

Kelly - really sorry that the hycosy is such a painful one for you.  I was so dosed up on over the counter meds that I can't really remember much about mine!!!   I definitely think it's the way to go!!!  Hope your AMH results are good.  I agree about asking for a second opinion if something is shown on the scan.  I was delayed by a month with a cyst which another Dr then said was a permanent feature and nothing to worry about.  Not the end of the world, but really frustrating.  

KJP - so lovely to have a fellow St Albanite back!  May I just say that due to the fact that I was such a smug **** about gestone injections that God has turned around and decided to whoop my butt!  DH was working late so I did one myself in my thigh which was fine.  The next night I decided that I would now do them all myself and it was the most painful, bloody, swollen experience of my life.  I was groping around in the freezer for the frozen peas and the lump and swelling today is just delightful.  Serves me right ..... pride and fall and all that malarky  

Paula - your talking about getting fit and losting weight sound so much like me!  Are they definitely going to make you take the gorgeous steroids!?  To be honest, I have now worked out that I can't necessarily completely blame the steroids for my massive weight gain as in my mission to eat healthily I am eating about double the amount of calories as normal ie one healthy diet and then chocolate and icecream on the side  .  I think the steroids just sap my willpower a little bit and make me ravenous at the strangest times.  Also not being able to exercise as usual doesn't help!!  I think this time though I am going to start a gentle exercise regime in a couple of days as I just don't feel right without doing something.  Also, so sorry your af arrived.  You are not a deluded idiot, you are just hopeful like all of us and I think when we lose that we have lost everything!

Fozi - you do have a little bit of time before kick off in June.  It sounds as though you are pretty healthy anyway so I really wouldn't worry about doing anything special to "get in shape" for your next cycle.  I am now a bit sad about the demise of the green lipstick club and would like to suggest the hideous turquoise crocs club instead!  A bit cheaper than designer bags and very seasonal!   

Nikki - it is great that you are staying around motivating us all.  I can't believe you are a whisper away from the second trimester.  On one of my scans at the recurrent miscarriage clinic for DS they told me that if they get a scan measuring correctly with decent heartbeat about 9-10 weeks they are 99% confident that everything is going to be fine so stop all worrying and start enjoying!

Molly - loved the article re IVF when the sun shines!  Zita West says the same in one of her books.  Therefore we can all be positive for our summer cycles     You made me laugh with regard to your blisters .... that is oh so something that would happen to me.  All good intentions and then ........................................    I agree with you though, I do wonder how much difference it all makes!  Chocolate makes me happy and surely if I am happy and contented then everything else will follow !!  

Hi Rex and welcome to this lovely thread.  I suppose I could say I was successful on my first go but it ended up being a very early miscarriage.  Mind you, I was thrilled to have even got to that stage as it was such a long time coming.  I have seen others on this thread have success first time around and have even seen a couple successful 2 times running!  

Mr Bigfish - I am disappointed that you haven't been out to get your Clarins Green Lippy although a man bag might be a much more practical accessory for the modern chap!  You certainly would look stunning with a gorgeous pair of turquoise crocs on your tootsies!  The 2ww must be all but over for you and Mrs BF.  I've got a really good feeling for you as your cycle went so well.     We are in need of another BFP and I pray you get it.

Tizzywizz - how did you get on this morning?  I really hope that your scan showed a good growth rate.  I really believe acupuncture helped with follie growth during my fresh cycle.

Hi Dolphin and welcome.  Your post about Dr R with the "I suppose" comment made my LOL!  That is exactly how I feel every time I see him!  

Ginny - I spoke to the embryologists about FET and they said that generally they were a third less successful than a fresh cycle but hey, still better than a poke in the eye with a blunt stick!  I have my own theory which is that it the little snowbabies are strong enough to survive freezing and then thawing and then continue growing, they must be good little toughies and will probably make it!  I love turning stats around to suit myself  .

Mac - where abouts are you on this cycle?

Cecilia - how are you doing honey?

Well I am now PUPO again.  ET was on Wednesday - it was so quiet I was in and out of there in 45 minutes!  I felt a lot better about this ET - it just seemed to go a lot more smoothly.  Mr R was great although I think he was concerned about the fullness of my bladder and positioning of his head whilst work was in progress!  My 2 little blastos defrosted perfectly and they were both hatching when they were returned to the Mothership (got a great photo).  I don't know why, but I just feel really good about this cycle.  I had the appropriate acu within 24 hours before ET and after and I just feel very relaxed.  Of course, as the 2ww progresses the emotions will be going up and down again.  Keep everything crossed for me and that the steroids will do their trick and stop my body turning terminator!

Love to you all

H
xxxxx


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Molly -  I totally agree with you & Olivia, Ashtanga and (my fave) Iyengar ROCKS!! Although I really don’t have the mega bucks for classes, so I just do it in my living room to a CD of atmospheric ‘gong bongs’ and what can only be described as ‘leaky toilet cistern’ sounds, which I guess are meant to be waterfalls!

Olivia- Hoping that AF stops playing hide & seek with you! Where are you off on your hols? I start the nasal spray on the 9thMay, so this is all coming up quite soon.  Really excited about it (even though  there’s been a lot of talk on FF about IVF 1st timers being less successful)…no point being defeatist from the outset.

Helen – So happy all feels good after ET - keep on thinking about the sunshine stats! I was at the acu on Wed, but i gather all ETs happen first thing in the am, so I probably didn't see you.  Lots of love and luck honey!!  

Fozi –Your leafy green plan sounds fab. How’s about visitign a farmers market with a mate, select your veg from an actual person who maybe even grew them…might make them more enjoyable!!  Also, cooking for others is a great incentive.. get some girls round for a cook up and plan a mouthwatering menu ….Oh dear, I sound like a Women’s Own magazine

Cecilia - How are you settling into the new job honey??

Paula – ********….was really hoping we’d be cycle buddies!  Now it looks like I’m going to be doing ET around 3rd June.  Well, hope that you won’t be too absent during May….I just love your witty posts and honest gripes !! Would be nice to have a few faces to look out for in the waiting room
Kelly – Sounds like we have quite a lot in common. I’m also on the Pill between cycles to control my evil OHSS tendencies. I’ve got PCOS too, which is also why we’re really prone to OHSS.  Can I ask if you have a low BMI? Dr S said this really increased the chances and severity of my OHSS, because the drugs just hit me so much harder.  And you’re a runner too  - Dr S reckons we have more developed leg & abdomen blood flow which increases the stimulation of the whole ovarian region.  Who knows!

Big Fish – just praying for you two!    

Ginny -  OHSS sucks. Official.  I’m a bit scared that it’s going to happen again this month with our first IVF. And after hearing your story, I’m worried that we might only get one go. Think they will freeze some from this cycle too if we get enough. Good Luck, really hoping things go well for you this time!

Tizzywizz – Where are you with your stimming now?  How are you feeling on the drug cocktails?

KJP – how you doing lovely?  

Me….well my Dummy ET & Hycosy went fine on Wed.  Now I’m trying to keep my weight at a non-fluctuating BMI of 18.5, (they will weigh me on the 11th May) - it’s proving hard to do it healthily, but I’m getting there.  I’ve severely cut back on all exercise. I know all women think I’m sick in the head for not seeing this as the most fantastic problem to have, but I’ve got 2 generations of late-onset Type-2 diabetics in the family, (yes, skinny people get diabetes too!) so I really watch what I eat in the way of sugar & carbs.  
Seems like I won’t be needing the green lipstick, I’m due to start stimming mid-May, so I’ll be doing ET in the first few days of June.  And I’ve got two good friends who are due to give birth in July, so if this cycle goes tits up for me I may just have to leave the country for a while.
Hello to anyone I’ve missed!
Hope everyone’s got lovely plans for the long weekend – let’s hope the weather stays picnic-perfect.
Mackenzie xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone

Just a quickk post as am at work so no time for proper personals but lovely to hear from Paula, Olivia, Helen  , Fozi , Mac and KJP along with the newbies and Fishes   for you guys let us know......

I have had a rough couple of weeks with nightmare MIL (anxious insensitive hysterical jewish MIL not what we needed), insensitive pg friend and stress over TESE results. But we went to see lovely Mr Ralph today and he was fantastic. he thinks that it is worth having a second TESE but this time with DH on Menopur and Cialis (new viagra) for 6 months to stimulate sperm production   and getting the embryologists at the Lister/ARGC to look at the samples as well as ACU to get the best chance of retriving sperm. Am feeling much happier that we now have a plan, and we will hopefully cycle in September maybe using my frozen eggs or maybe fresh - we will see Mr S in a couple of weeks to make plans. Am slightly worried about DH on Cialis though as he has a high sex drive anyway and six months of daily meds   ........

Enjoy the weekends lovelies and will post properly when have time but love and  
C


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry for a quick post but lurching into crisis.  My gestone order was supposed to arrive today from www.Boots.com and so for de nada.  I have been chasing them for the last couple of days and they guaranteed it would arrive today   .  I run out on Sunday night.  Do you reckon if I rock up at the clinic tomorrow morning that they will be able to give me some more to tide me over?  Boots was the cheapest by quite a long margin on gestone but I'm really not too impressed with the service.  They received the prescription on Tuesday.  Ho hum!!  I suppose if the worst comes to the worst I could use about 10 cyclogest in one go to try and get the gestone effect.  Messy but possibly effective   

Love

Helen

/links


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

If Boots haven't got it by 9am tomorrow morning, I'd be straight up to ACU.  You really can't substitute other drugs here.  This is the main reason why we got all our drugs from ACU (but MIL/FIL were picking up the tab which was lucky for us).


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening everyone

Had such a lovely day today in the sunshine and still two more days off hooray

Olivia, hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday.  thanks for the comments/advice on the pill/OHSS

Helen aka Mrs PUPO - how are you feeling - sounds like the whole process went very smoothly which is great.  Did you get the gestone supplies sorted okay?  Sending you lots of positive vibes and hope the next two weeks pass quickly for you.

Mackenzie, glad your dummy ET and hycosy went well.  My BMI is 22/23 so averagish weight although would like to be more toned - hence me trying to get myself in gear and do some more running!  Interesting about comments from drs about blood flow from running.  Hope it's not long til you start down regulating.  I hope that healthy eating plan works okay for you and clinic happy with your BMI at next appointment - gosh there's always something to pass/get through hey!

Ceclia -sorry you've been having a rough time but glad your appointment with Dr Ralph sounds really positive, I'm really pleased that there's a plan of action.  Ha ha you made me laugh about your DH's sex drive - he may be a very frustrated man on those tablets for six months!  

As for me AMH results were fine (phew dr said are sometimes problems with PCOS ladies egg quality) and ovarian scan fine (I know already I have plenty of follicles having PCOS - apparently 8 on one and 9 on the other so not hundreds which is good!).  So now just got to get through dummy ET and yukky hycosy.  Then will see what next steps are - would lovely to be cycling with you girls but I may be a month later.  We shall see!

Have a lovely extended weekend everyone and hi to the rest of the gang

Kellyxxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Morning, it's me again, I wondered if anyone who had had treatment or been given dates could let me know if these timings sound right.  I have 5 all day meetings in July that I can't miss from 13th-21st July and the same in August so need to make sure I'm around to attend these (I'm only just about to go permanent in my job so don't think they'd be very understanding if I needed to miss them seeing as they've been in the diary for a long time).  I also planned to have a week off after ET

Right say if AF arrives  Sat 23rd May (always difficult to predict having PCOS)
Take Pill from 24th May for two weeks?  until June 7th?
DR for two weeks until 21st June assuming AF arrives on time.
Injections to stimulate egg production for two weeks?  Takes up to Sunday 5th July for EC
ET either day 3 Wed 8th July or day 5 - 10th July

Hmmm takes me right up to when meetings start if I've worked it out correct

Do those timings sound right?  Have done a lot of reading but they are quite vague and say timings down to individual clinic

Might have to see what they think of me not taking the pill and starting to down regulate later this week (day 14 is this Thursday)

Sorry about the me post, just fretting about timings this morning when I woke up

Have a lovely day everyone, hope it stays sunny

Kellyxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Kelly am SO there with you about the timing thing - my new job starts in Liverpool on the 1st of Oct and so we have to cycle in Sept but have ET before that day (ideally with a rest in the middle). I also work for the NHS and taking time off at short notice can be really hard when you have meetings/shifts/clinics etc. The only thing sadly is that you are not in charge of this process and the reason everything is vague is because it is different for everyone and even drinking gallons of parsley tea to bring on AF, making sure you make the right number of eggs at the right time on the right doses is completely impossible and if you have meetings you really can't miss you maybe should think about having the cycle another time when you are less stressed and can make all the appointments and be relaxed. I had planned our first cycle to be when I was at an easy phase of my job, but AF turned up v late, then over stimmed, then ended up having DH's TESE and EC on sat am, and then making no embie so all leave taken was wasted (except for crying and being a  hormonal mess).......
Good luck hun  
C


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Hope everyone has had a fab long weekend...sooo much nicer & much more time to gt over the nasty hangover I got from a night at the rugby club  

Cecilab - hope new job is going ok & glad you have the all the other top clinics helping you as well. I am totally with you - I need a plan to work to, and sounds like you now have one

Kellylou - Mrs Bigfish cycle worked out pretty much like clockwork with ref timings...but this is where I am a little clueless but sure one nice lady will be along - but as Cecilab said it can all go a little out of kilter but worth a stab at planning how things may work out

Helen01 - hope you got your drugs ok, and that things are going okey dokey for you. Fingers crossed  

Mackenize  - goodluck with your forthcoming cycle...hope the runnings been fun. I cycle/gym 3 or 4 times a week...but..urm...have spent most of this weekend in the pub & would have needed stabilisers on my bike in order to stay   In younger years got way too obsessed with exercise (3% body fat)....now its a tad higher  

Olivia - hope AF arrived (see...I can now say this stuff without going red ) & you will be on the road to FET

Fozi - hows you then? Enjoying your dull healthy food...or been enjoying yourself  

Paulajee - Nothing wrong at all with looking at the bright side of life   All these positive emotions will certainly help

Mollythesheep - Keep up the good work on keeping yourself happy - bah humbug to all that healthy stuff...(but maybe a little wont hurt) 

Hello to the rest of your green lippy laddies - KJP, Wrightie, Glitter and anyone else I have forgotten

We have spent the morning debating on wether we should test early or not. Had 2 sticks so eventually twisted Mrs Bigfish arm to go wee on it...well...it is 2 days early...but.... knock me down with a can of Fosters but the little beauty had a cross in it...so looks like my little lovely has caught one (or two) of those blasts     
Went for brekkie to celebrate & had a nice glass of champagne with mine....what a nice way to spend a bank holiday

Scared, anxious & massively excited at the moment - realise its early days but sooooo exciting 

Have a great day ladies


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Mr Fish, I tested 3 days before my official date (Friday instead of Monday!) as well!!!!!!!!  Lots of   and ring ACU first thing tomorrow to get the blood test done.  If you can get in before midday, they'll be able to get it to the lab and confirmed by 6pm to you


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Ooh Fishes  
  
 
  

   
am totally thrilled for you and hope you enjoyed the champers!
love
C


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

YIPPEE, YIPPEE, YIPPEE Mr and Mrs BF!      

Here is a perfect end to a perfect cycle!  I couldn't be more delighted for you both .... now all the fun starts!!  

Love

Helen
x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hoorraaaay Mr and Mrs BigFish - what lovely, lovely news.  Utterly thrilled for you both            .


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been around for a while, went back to work straight after Easter so have had no time to get online.  Hope you're all well, have skim read back on all the posts….there were about 10pgs, argh

Bigfish - massive congrats!!!! that is excellent news, yae!!

Kellylou - I so know what you mean about organising dates, it's a nightmare, had a quick look, my dates say to start taking the pill on day 14-25, then sniffing from day 21 to next P, then ec about 17 days after that and ec about 3-5 days after that.  Hope that helps...

Nikpix, fozi, ceciliab, tizzywizz, Helenp01, Olivia, paulaleej, Mackenzie, thank you for all your kind messages, it really means a lot.

Olivia – I’m seeing someone at London Acupunctured on Harley Street called Daniel Elliot, I think he’s great.

As for us, I got my AF on the 29th so am currently counting down the days until it all kicks off, should be down regging on May 20th, whoo hooo.  Have a quick question, at our first consultation, Dr R mentioned chromosome carrier tests if we do ICSI, no one has mentioned it since, should I ask do you reckon, or would they have said if we needed them?  Is it a blood test?  Do the results take long?

Sorry for all the q’s, is hard getting back into it after a long break…..will try to post more often…..
X
x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Mrs and Mrs Fish

OMG!!!!! i just logged on and thought there wouldnt be any new posts..........
Congratulations!!!  am so happy for you both, i had uch a good feeling about this one for you!
 that all stays well and that you enjoy a happy and healthy 9 months.

such fab news!

Fozi


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Hi, we had ICSI and the chromosome tests done. It's just a blood test with samples from both of you.  You'll be notified if the test show something up and it costs about £300 (April 07 prices though).


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

MIssT lovely to hear from you and so happy you have decided to go ahead with tx despite everything that's going on with DH. How is he? Is he having more tx?     it all works out for you both - you deserve it with bells on after all you've been through. I am sure if they want to do more chromasome tests etc they will tell you, and sting you for the bill!

Helen how is PUPO this time around?   and   it all goes well for you hun- did you sort out the gestone??

FOzi-bear hope you have had a good weekend hun and am not sure if you have decided in the end for fresh or FET? June cycle with everyone else I think moc-croc handbags in all bad shades of colour are the way forward - esp as none of the posh ACU laydeez would be seen dead with one  green lippy from work I could not do.....

Mac whenever I read your posts I feel so unhealthy but love your lifestyle choices esp keeping fit to keep diabetes away! I totally understand your need to hide away if things don't work out - I am a master at it - and esp avoiding pg friends is harder than ever to do if they know you are on tx- the caring 'how's it going' and the look in their eyes that says 'thank god that's not me' is sometimes so hard to take. 

Molly - I think IVf success in the sunshine must have something to do with vitamin D + relaxation - and great news for all cyclers in June! How are things going hun?

Fishes hope you are still smiling  

Kelly I hope you can come to some idea about when to do your cycle - good luck with planning

Paula how are you hun? The diet sounds seriously virtuous - am so impressed you can do it and hope it makes super-dooper eggs for you this cycle.

have to dash but love to everyone i've missed and will post soon - am on nights so don't worry about night owl posts!

C


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, logging in to fantabulous news!!!!  I believe this is the first BFP since I became active here again - well done Mr&MRs Big F!  Long may the BFP continue!

Paulajee you made me LOL with your healthy diet "tips".  I have to say tho, I once lost a fair bit by suddenly allowing myself to eat whatever I wanted - funny how those cravings vamoosh ....

Hope everyone is OK.  MissT I would def ask about the chromosome test if its been mentioned.  I'm no expert but I believe its a blood test and genetic factors may need to be considered with fertilisation with ICSI?

OK, ACU had me in like a boommerang this weekend.  Felt quite sorry for the staff actually - full waiting room and only one each of doc, nurse and reception!  Anyhoo it was close observation for me as doc was worried about OHSS.  Had one night of reduced menopur and then pregnyl last night - waiting for DH to rtn from clinic with an anti-OHSS med of sorts    Feel OK so far tho.  Egg collection tomorrow am - slightly nervous as I think there will be a hugh number of immature eggs, pooh,but we'll see...

Well thats it from me, off to find something orange now, LOL - also my post-egg first snack which I've decided is gonna be bread pudding of all things!  

Love and luck all round.


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

How's everyone doing?

Bigfish - YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations to your and Mrs BF - amazing news, so so happy for you. When is Mrs BF going in for the blood test?       
You both must be so happy. Fingers crossed it's all plain sailing from here 

Helen - How are you doing being PUPO? Hope you are managing to stay sane and feeling ok. When is test day? I've got everything crossed for you that your embies make a good home in there this time. How are you getting on with the gestone injections? Thank you for your lovely message, that really made me relax after you said that. I'm still spotting a tiny bit which makes my heart sink everytime but I'm hoping it's to do with the cyclogest so took my last one yesterday and am hoping all will be ok.  

Tizzywizz - Loads of luck for EC today, hope they manage to collect lots of fab eggs!  

Cecelia - How are you doing? Good to hear from you and glad to hear your appt went well!

Mackenzie - glad to hear DET and hycosy went well.Hope you recovered well after.

Kelly - Hope you manage to sort out your meetiings for your treatment, it is so hard managing all this when you work, hope you are ok.

Miss T - glad to hear you're getting ready to start down regging again and I really hope your DH is dpoing wekll. Must be such a worry on top of everything else.

Fozi - How are you doing?

Hello to anyone else I've missed and hope to hear of more positive news very soon!

Love to all, Nikki


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

BIG FISHES - Well that's just the best news EVER....Congratulations   

I'm really hoping that you've set the tone for a whole entourage of summer BFPs!!

Helen - Really wishing and a hoping for you Helen...   Loads of good vibes  

Tizzywizz - Totally understand that you're feeling anxious about tomorrow! I'm terrified i'll have the same issue due to my OHSS history....hopefully there'll be some big juicy eggs ripe for the picking by morning!
Can I ask what they gave your DH as 'anti-OHSS' meds?? I'd like to know about them as i might be needing them also....let me know if they do the job and if there you get any side-effects.
Good luck honey  

I'm really strapped for time today, so more personals to come....but lots of love to everyone & HOORAY for our first BFP in aaaaages! Thanks Fishes, you've totally brought back the hope for us all  

Mackenzie x


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

Before I logged in I just had this feeling that there would positive news and I was proved right.  

Fishes           
So so happy for you, that is the best news, let us know those blood test results when they come through. Let's hope this is the beginning of a good run for all us second and third timers (and first timers of course).

Kellylou      Timings are very tricky and I agree with Cecilia that if you are stressing it really makes the process even harder. Is there anyway that you can delay these meetings or even change your cycle dates to a month later? You must be on a different protocol to those that I am familiar with as you are starting the pill on day 2 of your af whereas most protocols have you starting on day 14 and then finishing on day 25 with af arriving 2 or 3 days later. Then you start stimming on day 3 of the next cycle. Hope that helps.

Cecilia       So pleased that you have a plan for your next cycle. They really sound as if they are doing everything to help you. Everything crossed that they find some wrigglers. Have you thought about having donor sperm for back up next time? All these cycles are tough on you. How is your dh taking all this? Feel sorry for you with an increased sex drive on the menu, that would be the last thing I could cope with or want, bad enough already.   The only upside to the ivf cycle is the no sex rule for the following 2 weeks! 
It really cannot be easy having mum in law breathing down your neck either.

Mackenzie        We won't be too far out hon, I am expecting af around 23rd and then stimming on 25th or 26th with ET around 14th June. But then who knows, these things are never predictable are they? I was goggling at your bmi of 18.5, that is probably how many biscuits I eat in a day. I have not been asked by Dr S to curtail my exercise regime either!!

Helen            As ever you are a beacon of optimism. It sounds as though you have just cause though with such a smooth transfer. Everything crossed.


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone 

Thanks so much for the warm welcome to your thread, it's nice to meet you all 

I'm sorry I don't have time to do loads of personals today but did just want to say *congrats* to *Mr and Mrs Bigfish*   It's always so lovely to see BFP news on this site 

Also, wanted to give *Olivia32* a big hug  I'm so sorry you went through MMC last month, it is such a devastating thing to deal with  I think you're doing the right thing going away for a holiday, we did the same after our MMC and it did give us time to heal a little bit and think about next tx. You asked why we waited 7 months before we did another tx - it just happened to work out that way with timings of when AF started again and Christmas - the docs also said we could do tx 2-3 months after the MMC but that happened to fall over Christmas and Dr S then said I would have to wait until the New Year - so I deregged Jan had EC and ET in Feb - so I'm sure you will be fine to do tx in a couple of months if you're feeling ready. If you ever want to PM me feel free, I'm happy to listen or help if i can 

Hi to everyone else and sorry again for the lack of personals, I promise I will try do better next time 

Love Dolphin xxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry for the split post, that is becoming a bad habit of mine, am so nervous of losing the whole thing that I hate saving. I think that I need some IT guidance with this site. I remember Mr Fish giving some advice which I can no longer find or remember.

Tizzy  Good Luck for tomorrow, hope they get lots of good quality eggs and that your OHSS does not escalate.

Nix        Lovely to hear from you. Have you told everyone your good news now? Everyone must be thrilled. So pleased for you.

Miss TI      Great to have you back on the board, our cycles will be crossing at some point so we'll be there for each other. How is your husband now? Are your parents any more supportive?

Olivia      Hope you have a lovely holiday. Don't be negative about FET, there are enough positive stories on these boards to make you believe in it. You had good quality embies so they may land more successfully this time.

kjp            Good to hear from you, hope all is well. We'll be supporting one another in June too. Let's hope for the last time...in a good way.   

Fozi      Hey Hon! How are you? When are you starting this time round, let's see when our dates are aligned? Big kiss old buddy. 

I'm bumbling along in th usual way, nothing exciting to tell. Just getting nervous about the next cycle and of course me being me, wondering how I will cope if the cycle is negative again. I have bought a lovely new and practical bag from Orla Kiely so you will recognise me in the waiting room now!

Hi to anyone that I have missed.

 to all. 

Px


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening Ladies  

Wow...thanks for all your kind & heart felt words.....we feel very happy at the moment...although still in a little dazed state 

Bloods taken today - HCG was 2027 & Progesterone was 523....which means zip to me...but apparently is good  

Thanks for all your support over last few months....you really do help & hope this is a start of a   run (took me ages to find that little sucker...wondered where all these extra pics were hiding  ). Realise a LONG way still to go....but so far so good

Personals to follow

Have a good evening ladies  

(and to stop loosing posts...just highlight text...right click of the mouse & save...as ya go along  )


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening Ladies and gent!

Mr Big Fishes - that HCG sounds very high to me could there be two little beans in there?!  Congrats again, must be starting to sink in a bit now.

Paula it's such a roller coaster of emotions what we have to go through, I'm sure a little nervousness is entirely natural and understandable when so much is invested in one cycle and the dreaded 2ww.  You sound like a very positive, supportive person and remember we're all here to support you also when the next cycle begins.  A big hug to you   

Hi Dolphin, nice to hear from you, any news when you're going to start treatment (sorry if you've said already, I can't scroll back far enough to read)

MacKenzie, not long til you start now, very exciting, I too have the worry over OHSS but hoping with close monitoring will be okay - they know now you respond very well so will have that in mind I'm sure with your drug doses

Nikki am I right in thinking from your signature that you're 12 weeks today.  If you are that's really great news and I hope the pregnancy continues to go well for you

TizzyWizz I hope that EC goes okay for you tomorrow, I hope that there are some nice juicy eggs in there and any sign of OHSS stays away.  Let us know how you get on

Ceclia thank you so much for your post on timings you're right even with the best scheduled timings plans our bodies will most likely do something completely different! and also thanks everyone else who has given advice, very helpful.  How are you feeling now that you have a plan for later in the year?  I did see the time of your post and thought you must be an insomniac at first  

Miss TI - nice to hear from you.  How is your DH doing?  20th May will be here really soon and I wish with all my heart that everything works out for you.  I think in some ways all this waiting around with nothing happening is the worst thing!

Hi to Fozi hope you're okay. Helen, how are you feeling Mrs PUPO (told my DH about that acronym, he though it very funny!) I hope the 2ww isn't dragging too much for you.

I had my Dummy ET and hycosy today.  Was so worried about hycosy but not nearly a 10th as bad as the one I had in December to check my tubes.  Dr Saab said he could do it in 5 minutes so I said I would time him which took my mind off it a bit     Was very suprised when they tilted the bed back, wasn't expecting that!  Anyway all fine on both procedures so one less hurdle to get though now.  Waiting for Rehan Salim to phone me now to see if I definitely have to take the pill as if not need to start down regging on Thursday and need to collect drugs tomorrow.  Did a quick survey on PCOS website and there were only a handful of women who'd been on the pill prior to treatment so I can see it's not an absolute essential.  We shall see!  

Have a lovely evening and hello to anyone I've not mentioned personally.

Kellyxx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello everyone - hope everybody had a fabulous long weekend!

Congratulations Mr&Mrs Fish!  thats the best news ever!  hope everything stays snug and tight.  

Nikpik - thanks very much for your well wishes.  I do hope I'm on the right side of the stats.  

Fozi - totally agree with you that good food all the time can start to taste like grout, I tried blending heaps of fruits and juice and now, the word 'smoothie' gives me goosey bumps!

Paulaleej - yum to the takeaway mmmmm

Kjp - fingers crossed for you next month.  Dumb question, but is gestone really horrible?  I asked Dr S, but sort of got the answer 'not to worry', all drugs have side effects brush off - but then again, he could have been taking pity on me cos of my slack jowl look.

Olivia32 - I'm so sorry bout your MMC.  How are you feeling this time round? 

helenp01 - thank you so much for your encouraging news.  I love hearing bout people's good news, it really give you hope.  Good to hear defrosting went well - I'm sending you loads of    , and am really happy that you feel good bout this - I think it bodes well.  keep us informed.  lead the way for the june girls.

Good luck to everyone else - phew! so much to catch up on since I last posted.  

Btw, I was just wondering if anyone has had trouble with booking scans, blood tests times etc.  I'm just worried re juggling work and appointments - work don't know bout my tx.  I'm just worried cos I know June is going to be super busy.  Also, re drugs - have people found it easy getting drugs before hand?  does anyone have a personal recommendation of a reliable chemist (thats cheaper than ACU).  

Also, I was wondering if there are any other first timers out there - Dolphin?  I've read bout IVF on the tinternet and info here, but still feel quite scared and inadequate.  Not at all like IUI. 

Btw, if anyone fancies a quick trip away - we've just come back from Krakow and had a great time, can't sing its praises highly enough.  

Rex.


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all, me again (just being greedy) - ha ha   

I just forgot to ask if besides drugs is there anyway we can manage to trim costs? 

R


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Rex we used Hospital at Home, they were half the price or more of ACu and delivered really promply and refridgerated as well - check your prescription if you are going to need menopur or gonal F - we were sprescribed menopur had loads of it ordered then were told on the day of stimms to use gonalF and had to buy it at top dollar from the clinic. Don't worry about the appointments etc the clinic although busy are really very organised and very helpful - it is totally overwhelming but you soon realise they are totally in control and know what is going on, and they are used to anxious women feeling out of control!  have no idea how to trim costs otherwise - it is just a financial blackhole! I would find one person you trust at work to tell as you will need someone to cover you dashing out to get to appts etc and if they understand it makes the whole thing so much less stressful.

Mac when they thought I was going to get OHSS (E2 went to 2100 2 days before EC) Mr S put me on this horrid med called I think quinagolide - it works in stopping OHSS but has millions of horrible side effects and he basically told me most women can't tolerate the full dose for the time needed to take it! I would ask if you will or not need it in advance - I had to get it at short notice and really struggled to find a chemist that could get it in time. 

hey Paula yes we are going to use a donor backup next time, I think my head should be on straight about it by then and it is crazy to spend another £7000 or so not even to make an embie if there is no sperm. We know the chances are slim of getting sperm but I am trying to focus on making a baby rather than DH's baby if that makes sense and talking to the counsellor to try and be ok with donor but its tough! MIL has backed off for now which is great and a breather bu am going to have to ask my mum for some cash for the sept cycle and am not looking forward to that! Good luck with your diet - when do you start your guns blazing cycle??

Nik lovely to hear from you am really pleased you are doing well.

Fishes that HCG sounds sky high to me    ?? am so happy for you guys and hope you are still smiling

Kelly - good luck with cycle planning and hope your body behaves ontime! xx

helen    again for 2WW

Am posting again at 1am and munching hula hoops - here's to hoping the nights go quickly. I came home this am to our foster cats curled up on the sofa - spooning each other and the girl actually had her paw around her brother it was sooo cute wish I could have taken a photo! Am back for follow up on the 19th to see Mr S to get planning - esp if we are going to be able to use the frozen eggs from last time or need fresh.........

love to all
C


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Mr BigFish - that HCG level is considerably higher than mine was at the same stage (I had twins) and about the same as other twin mums at ACU with twins   COngrats


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello All,

There is nooooo way that i am going to be able to keep up with all of you at the mo, (serves me right for not posting more regularly)  so i apologise in advance if i leave anyone out.  

Mr & Mrs Fish- excellent blood results!you both must be over the moon. you are both going to e our lucky mascots for the upcoming months  

Cecilia- why are you posting at such early hours my lovely? mind you, being in the company of hula hoops, yummy! i so hope that you an use your frosties this time round, rather than havin to haul yourself through a fresh cycle.  

Helen- how are you doing? when is your otd? keeping everything crossed for you.   

Rex- Hello! Boots is also cheaper than the ACU, but it would be better if you got your presrciption in advance so that you have your meds ready to start. As for finding ways to cut costs, i am afraid you need to dig a hole in the back of your garden and get ready to fill it with money, we like to call ours the IVF pit !  

Kelly- am so glad that the hycosy went ok, (mine was awful! i have totally erased that day from my mind   )  

Paula- hello my lovely. your new bag sounds fab.  i am umming and ahhing over a june or july down regg.  i really think that we could do with having a mini holiday, its all just abot trying to fit everything in and DH's work schedule as he will be going away. how about you? def a june start?  i too am nervous, but we will ge through this together, even if we arent having treatmnt in the same months.  


Big   to ...........
Dolphin, Nikpx, Mackenzie, MissTI, Kelly, Olivia and all you lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

no new news form me, i am just poottling along. as i said earlier, i really want us to have a reaxed hol before we start again. the prob is that May is so busy for us, wedding, relatives visiting etc. so i am  a bit confusedabout whether to just start  down regging in june, or try to squeeze in a hol and then start down regging in july......... mmmm. any advice would be greatly appreciated.  

chat to you all soon
Fozi


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi  everyone,

Well EC was today and I'm in so little discomfort compared to my last cycle, not complaining!  Hope they haven't left any behind LOL 

Mackenzie - Celiab b is talking about the med I was started on (Norprolac is the trade name).  Tbh I have a feeling the doc who was scanning me before EC was ultra cautious as Dr Saab said to me today that he thought it unlikely I would develop OHSS and he doesnt wish me to take it up to the full dose (normally you ramp up with this med).  My E2 was just over 16000 on day of trigger.


Big Fishes - oooohthat's a good HCG level, could it be twinnies  

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals - it's back to the sofa for me for some couch potato impressions


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies and gent.

just a quick one from me before The Apprentice starts (love that programme!)

Rex - hi I'm a first timer also, so learning about everything as I go along. Like you trying to work out any way to keep costs down.  There is a cheap drugs thread I think on IVF section with lots of places people have tried. I'm going to give my GP a go - usually gives out prescriptions and drugs like sweets so I will see if he will give me a prescription for any of my drugs - worth a go anyway.  Also like you finding getting out of work quite difficult will have to make up some excuse re the number of appointments I'm having soon (at the moment just making up external meetings - very naughty )

Ceclia, that's so cute about your cats - I love cats!  Glad that you have an appointment soon with Mr S to start planning and looking ahead and think back up plan is a good idea so all bases covered so to speak.

hee hee Mr BigFish seems to be a bit of a consensus here on the twins theory! Hope you and your DW doing well.

Fozi, I'm probably not the best person to ask for timing advice with my fretting about timings!  But I guess if you are happy to wait a little bit longer a holiday would be lovely and relaxing and put you in a good frame of mind before treatment.  

TizzyWizz sounds like EC went really well and glad pain isn't too bad - look forward to hearing that lots of eggs have fertilised.

I popped in today and had a chat with Dr Serhal who said they'd all discussed my case and had recommended I start down regging straight away without the pill - hooray.  He said due to PCOS I will be on low dose of meds and will have blood tests every day from day 4 (do they do daily blood tests as standard?)  So start popping my first down reg pill tomorrow!  Hooray can be cycling with many of you lovely ladies and means I avoid being off over July.

Right Apprentice about to start - hi to everyone else

Chat soon

Kellyxxx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All, hows everyone tonight?

Kellylou,   do let me know how the down reg goes.  

Tizzywizz - fingers crossed for you, did it all go well besides the soreness?  btw, what do you mean by E2 was over 16000?  well done coming so far, hope you have a nice hot cha and have your feet up.  

Fozi -    ha ha I know what you mean bout the 'pit'.  I read in the Metro today that a couple paid for 50k for surrogacy and had spent about 125k all up on IVFs and then this tx.  Wow!  re the holiday, we just came back from a short one to Krakow (stunning place!) - I wanted a good relax, good food, a sm amount of booze and no worries before starting and I must admit I do feel v relax.  The only problem is that I feel toooooo relax - feeling like since this is my first time I should be doing research and reading. But deffo - I think a great hol with DH with sunshine and relaxation is a must do.  

Ceciliab - mmm hula hoops, what you doing up so late? thanks for the tip, I'll check them out.  I do also agree with the one person idea.  I've been toying bout telling my boss (well boss for 3 months) - she has a child and seems pretty nice.  Good luck hun for the 19th.  Hope Mr S helps you out with the choices.  

Night girls
R


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Kelly am really pleased you can start straight away so don't have to have july nightmare you were worrying about. We all love Mr S as he is so down to earth and helpful as well as clever - good luck with the D/R - I hated being menopausal...

Fozi and Rex my night time hulahoops were yummy thanks have just eaten a slice of choc cake the team brought it- I work in a hospital and am currently on night shifts hence posting at 2am rather than insommnia! Although if we are not busy often read the latest posts bit, and there are people who post throughout the night  

Tizzy - any news from the lab after EC? When is ET going to be? good luck hun

Fozi - take your holidays where you can get them hun - I think a break before the next cycle can only be a good thing to recharge and rest before you put your body through it all again- are you going for another fresh cycle 

love and  
Cxx


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Cecilica & Tizzywizz - Thanks for the info on Norprolac. Dr Serhal did in fact say that he will be considering putting me on it from day 5/6 of stimming, so that i'd be on it for 6/7days. But he's going to wait and see as we progress. Sounds like I'll need plenty of notice, if it's so hard to come by.

How much did you pay Cecilia? Is it a pricey one? Really glad you are going ahead with plans for sept ...did your DH get any couselling btw? Seems like you two are in a good place. 

Helen - you must be about halfway through the 2ww now... still got em all crossed for you! 

Rex - the Boots runaround is something i've only done once & will never repeat! They never have what you need in stock & then you're playing _musical tube carraiages_ trying to get to the next branch (or 3) before 6.30pm! The companies that deliver are the best by far on price & service.

Fozi - no contest, Hols win hands down.  Also, you'll be going off peak in June, so will save a 
buck or two as well....Very jealous! where you thinking of jetting off to honey??

Tizzywizz - How many eggs did you get love? are they looking good today? Great to hear that the pain was lessthan you expected 

Kellylou - I'm with Dr Serhal too & he's got me on the same rota - testing *every* day from day 4, just to be sure i don't hyper stimm like last time. It's going to be pretty time consuming for us both, but worth it if it means we won't have to abandon our cycles. Did he mention taking Norprolac from mid-stimm to you too? From what Cecilia & Tizzywizz say, it sounds nasty!

Paula - You made me smile, planning your tx dates for the month ahead! I'm exactly the same, i just don't feel like i have a clue where my life is at unless i have tentative dates in the diary. That way I can
plan little treats for myself around them...like dinner at my favorite french bistro the night before EC! Yummy. Oh and congrats on the new bag purchase, very nice choice! I'll have my eye out for it in the waiting room - what colours? Is it one of the leafy kinds?

Big Fishes - I smile every time i think of you guys now....soon to be a little shoal...or is it a school? I forget!

Nikpx, MissTI, Olivia, kjp, dolphin, Glitter, Molly - Hope you're all feeling great lovely ladies! 

love Mackenzie xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

must kip but Mac got my norprolac from bliss pharmacy in marble arch- they did it within 24 hours and it cost £150 quid and I only took one dose as there was no ET! At least I have it for next time..... 
C


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All

Mackenzie - thanks for the tip re Boots.  Hope you get the Norprolac. 

Kelly - are you doing blood tests at the moment?

Just a quick post tonight to say that its my CD1 today - so Sunday I do my OST.  Hope this goes ok - btw, when do you get the OST results? also, may I ask if the Hycosy is done at the clinic, or are you referred to someone in Harley St? 

I guess this part now feels like when you get on that rollercoaster, you're still on the platform BUT the harness bars have already come down and locked! boy, am I nervous.  

Ceciliab - hope the rounds are quiet for you tonight.

Rex


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Rex, my OST result was sent to me in the post along with a copy to my consultant who referred me to ACU. The wording was a bit strange so I had to phone and check that it meant it was ok to proceed with tx!! My hyscosy was done at ACU, no traipsing elsewhere!


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks Glitter, its always good to know what to expect.  

Btw, anyone viewing at the moment - I'm all in a tizz (btw, sorry - I only seem to be doing 'me' posts and apologise big time). As you know I do my OST tomorrow.  I'm now thinking I should defer my tx for a month because, we have just this afternoon accepted an offer on our house.  So I'm thinking that completion (6-8 wks time) is probably going to coincide with PUPO time.  Do you guys think this is a wise decision? also does anyone know how to ring up ACU after hours to let them know I'm not coming in tomorow - is it the same no?


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Just a quick one as running late (supposed to be round at a friends for birthday dinner soon) so in reply to you Rex (and more personals tomorrow when I have some more time) I am pretty sure (please someone correct me if I'm wrong!) you could have the tests this month and then make a decision on when to actually start treatment when you can speak to a doctor about timings.  I think we all sympathise with nightmare of fitting treatment around life and work!  What time is your appointment tomorrow could you ring them first thing? I guess the only thing with house sales is they can take much longer than you expect them to if everything doesn't run quite to plan!  It's a tricky one.  Hope that helps a bit

Speak to everyone else very soon

Kellyx


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Rex, personally I would not put life on hold so I would continue on as normal.  Kellylou is quite right, you can have the tests done this month and then defer a month or so however I wouldn't go much further than this in case of any changes and having to re-do the tests at another expense.


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Glitter and Kellylou - thank you both so much, I certainly did not know that - I'll certainly be doing that.  

Kellylou - enjoy your dinner.  

How is everyone else?  hope everyone is having a fab weekend.


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi everybody, sorry have been so quiet, went away over the bank holiday weekend and when I came back my mac decided to fry itself I was not impressed. But I'm back up and running now. I'll try and reply to you all but there have been so many posts so apologies in advance if I miss anyone out!!

First of all, mr bigfish, excellent news all round! Congratulations!!    You must be so excited! when are you going to have your scan?? Can't wait to see whether the ff consensus is right and it's twins.. how is mrs bigfish, any pg symptoms yet?

I'm relieved that most of you are finding it equally hard as me to be good on the diet front. If god didn't want us to eat chocolate cake then why did he make it taste so nice? but whenever you read Zita West et al you get the impression that only lean protein and leafy greens will get you pg. what a bummer! However will try my best for the stimms part, this is where diet must matter most I guess.

Have you decided about when to do your cycle yet fozi? It really depends on how you feel about delaying your cycle, if you don't mind too much then having a relaxing break beforehand can only be a good thing.

Really sorry to hear that your af arrived, paula! Hope you'll soon be able to feel a bit more positive again. I'ts so hard having to pick yourself up over and over again isn't it? Great idea treating yourself to a fab new handbag, always cheers me up a bit.

Hi Olivia, hope you got my msg, if anyone else is interested in good acu in belsize park google amanda cox. are you doing ashtanga classes? Unfortunately I am an eternal beginner but it's good fun. unfortunately I'll have to stop them for now, too strenous during ivf I reckon. I'm very sorry to hear about your miscarriage it must be such a terrible disappoinment after the initial excitement of being pg. 25% miscarriage rate, that sounds a lot! is it much higher than for natural conception then?  Where are you going to on holiday bye the way?

Great to hear things went so smoothly with et for you helen. No wonder you're feeling so positive with 2 fantastic hatched blasts inside you! Keep up the PMA, that's the best thing you can do for yourself now. I love your theory about the strong little snowbabies! boo at boots and their terrible service, really not what you need right now.

mackenzie do you have a good ashtanga dvd that you can recommend then? will defo get one once I'm allowed to again, although I'm really hoping I won't be able to for a very long time .. have you started sniffing today? how's it going? I found it much easier than expected, none of those dreaded side effects for me but I made sure I drank gallons of water maybe that helped. I am starting to feel a bit drained though but maybe that's just from having to get up 3 times a night to pee!! I like your motivational speech about eating your greens, you really must be the healthiest of us all, I'm convinced you have an allotment full of lovely organic veg. We're basically cycle buddies then, you must be about a week behind me. A close friend of mine is expecting her baby the day of my estimated pg test - how cruel is that? I am having so many hopes pinned on this cycle working it's scary!!

Cecilia, sorry to hear about your stressful time. I'm really glad you have a new plan, hopefully the new meds will do the trick this time. Having the donor backup should also take a lot of pressure of you both but I can see why it is a difficult decision to make. how does your mum feel about your ivf is she supportive? If so I'm sure she will be happy to help you out.

Rex, I'm an ivf first timer and find it quite daunting too. Firstly, because of all the drugs and not knowing how my body will react and secondly it's just such a huge financial and emotional investment I don't know how I'll cope if it doesn't work. Regarding appointments, for my IUIs I have always found the morning ones quite difficult to get hold of (and 9.00 is not particularily early anyway) and the lunchtime ones are prone to delays in my experience. I think I will tell my boss next week as it's just gonna be too hard to keep secret.

Kelly, I am completely addicted to the Apprentice too, my dp always makes fun of my viewing habits but then he goes and watches the most unfunny comedies ever. the ones where they play recorded laughter so you know when you're meant to laugh. Glad to hear you don't have to wait til july now. How's the downregging going, hopefully no bad side effects?

tizzywizz, how's it going, hope your eggs are doing well??

As for me, my AF came yesterday, two days later than expected. of course I had to get af on a saturday, so had to continue sniffing until today and will be going for my scan tomorrow. paranoid as always I'm quite nervous that dr did not work and they will tell me I can't start stimms. Also I guess all my estimated timings will be out by a few days now, and I will have to reschedule all my childcare and holiday arrangements I had made for ec and tx. But obviously you're right, it's impossible to plan those dates when you don't know what your body will be doing.

good night, just noticed the time, was actually planning to get lots of early nights, ahem


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening all, how is everyone?

Still love this thread and the fact that everyone is so friendly and interested/supportive about everyone else      

Molly/fellow apprentice fan!  Nice to hear from you, how annoying about the schedule being off a bit, I think the timing has to be one of the most stressful things about treatment for me, especially when you try to be organised and then our bodies decide not to play ball! I'm sure that DR has been successful, let us know how you get on tomorrow. I'm so with you on the healthy diet thing, started off keen, now it's just dull, dull, dull!

Rex - have you decided to go along with rest of tests this month, any decision on whether you will still postpone IVF so doesn't coincide with house move?

Hi MacKenzie, how is treatment going - what date do you start stimming (if you haven't aleady sorry can't scroll back far enough to see exactly where you are).  The drug Dr S spoke to you about hasn't been mentioned to me, I meant to ask about it at my appointment today if they thought I would need it, I'll ask when I go in next.  Fingers crossed none of us need it hey!  Thanks for info about Boots, will definitely steer clear of them.

TizzyWizz - hope a bumper crop of eggs have fertilised since your EC - have you had ET yet?  Helen we haven't heard from you for a few days - how are you, keeping everything crossed for you.  

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned personally - Fozi, NikPix, Paula, Cecilia, Olivia, Glitter, Ginny.  Mr BigFish - how are you and DW - hope everything is continuing to progress well for you

No particular news from me - started DR last Thursday and start my "sniffy thing" (dr laughed when I called it that) on Thursday.  Did anyone get side effects, feel yukky whilst DR? Someone mentioned got hot flushes from the drugs - yuk.  Had appointment with Rehan Salim today - always feel so positive after meeting him so that's good.  Wish me luck with the GP on Friday when I state my case for free drugs - dr said start of financial year for drs so best time to ask for him to fund drugs - we shall see!

Night all

Kellyxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

my good ness so much news on this thread.  firstly huge congrats to to the fish...had a good feeling about your cycle...dates were in your favour.  so happy for you.  hope mrs fish well.


thanks for your replies re success rates for fet.

kelly, i have found sniffing fine, except it makes me incredibly forgetful (which is a problem when i need to remember to sniff!)  not had any hot flushes so far and can't remember having them last time (but then we have established my memory isn't up to much!)

tizzy, hope you are ok and et going ahead as planned.

helen, hope you are doing ok on your 2ww

cecelia, hope you are ok after your mil stress.

olivia, have a great hol.

hi to everyone else...

molly, know what you mean about stress of timings/work/childcare.  impossible to plan which is so hard.  pleased you are also cracking on.

our plans have all changed since my last post.  am now having medicated fet.  have just finished primulot and am sniffing and waiting for af.  not sure whether to have one or 2 blasties put back.  have a couple of weeks to decide all being well.

by the way...i did not tolerate gestone at all last time, and have been offered a different drug this time called uterogestan.  you take it sublingually and it has virtually the same absorption rate as gestone, so if anyone is struggling with the gestone injections it may be worth asking for it...not taken it yet so don't know what delightful side effects it may have!!

g xxx


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi kelly, I didn't really get any side effects while dr, sometimes I felt the beginnings of a headache but drinking water sorted that out. no hot flushes thankfully.

ginny, I didn't know you had to downreg for fet as well. hope you'll feel ok with the uterogestan.

well, I went to have my scan today and they did find a cyst!! so I had to have blood tests to see if I am allowed to start stimms or have to go through the whole dr ******** again. Will know the results of the tests tomorrow morning, then if those are fine I'll have another scan on wednesday to see if the lining is thin enough. It's a really weird situation as now I have no idea if i'll be cycling this month or june and don't know what to plan for. also now I'm all geared up for it I would be so disappointed if I had to delay again, I've got the drugs and everything just want to get started really. Can't believe that I may have failed at the very first hurdle


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello all

Sorry for not being around the last few days.  It has taken me an age to catch up with all the news going on here!  Serves me right!

Molly - I know how you feel about a delay with a cyst.  This happened to me and I was really narked because in the end they told me it was a permanent feature and nothing to worry about ..... but I was still delayed by a month.  At least they are doing bloods to see if yours is producing any hormones.  Fingers and toes crossed for you that it is just sitting there twiddling its thumbs doing nothing!   

Ginny - pleased you are now onto the sniffing stage. I must admit, the sniffing made me feel really flat and I was relieved when it was over.  Excellent news about an alternative to Gestone - I am sure a lot of ladies will be interested.  Gestone is sometimes my friend and sometimes my enemy - it is never consistent how much the darned injection is going to hurt!  I think the braver and quicker it is plunged in the less damage it seems to do.  Saying that, I look like I should be living in a refuge hostel for the amount of bruises on my lower body.  

Kelly - as I said to Ginny sniffing made me feel a bit flat but nothing much else.  No hot flashes (at least no more than usual  ).  Dr Salim sounds wonderful.  I really think it is a boost to get a Dr who makes you have some positive thoughts!  

Rex - Excellent news on your house although sorry it is causing you some difficult decisions re TX.  It is so difficult juggling everything and trying to get TX during non-stressful times.  Unfortunately cycles don't ever run to time or without hiccoughs and neither do house purchases!  I hope you decide what is right for you.
Also, I don't know whether everything has changed since Glitter was cycling but my OST results weren't sent to me and I had to ask for the results when I saw the nurse.  

Fozi - hey hun - don't know whether you have made a decision but I would definitely vote, HOLIDAY, HOLIDAY, HOLIDAY !! 

Tizzywizz - how are those eggies getting on?

Paula - pleased you have the Orla K bag ready for your next cycle!  How are you getting on?

Olivia - hope you have had a great hol and are all geared up and firing positivity to start again on your return.

Mac, Cecilia, Mr and Mrs Fish, Dolphin and everyone else I haven't mentioned.  Hope you are all well and getting geared up for next stages .....!!  Mr Fish, when is you scan?  I am so excited to see if there is double trouble in there!

Well it's a BFN from me I'm afraid.  It was a shame because we got the early BFPs again which slowly faded as each day passed ...... so another chemical pregnancy.  I just knew I was pregnant at the beginning but then suddenly all my symptoms disappeared overnight.  It's amazing how you get to know your body and are able to read the signs.  The upside of this is that hopefully Mr R will let me cycle with most of you in June!!  I don't think I need a break after FET - Mr R said the only reason you needed a break was from stimmed ovaries and mine have been down regulated for the last couple of months!  Those little ovaries could do with a bit of action!  I am still trying to remain positive although am worrying that my immune issues are playing a role in these near misses I keep having.  It makes me feel even luckier to have DS and also makes me wonder how he snuck through the net!  Anyway, I'm pleased that I can come off the gestone today (by the way I really was joking when I said I would substitute 10 cyclogest for lack of gestone!!  ).  We see Mr R on 21st May and then fly off to Egypt for a week on a sun lounger at the beginning of June where we are determined to eat, drink and be merry before the onslaught of stimming starts again.  I am determined though to remain positive even as the last of our savings drips into the bottomless IVF pit ........ !!


----------



## caspar (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I wonder if anyone could tell me how much is IVF at the UCH?  I have been looking online for their prices but can't find them.  Do they charge extra to go to blasto?

Thanks for your help... am currently looking around at London clinics trying to decide where to go from here.


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Caspar

IVF costs about £3k (for the IVF and the HFEA fee) then you have scans, drugs and blood tests on top of that.  UCH do insist on certain tests before they will start IVF and they rock up to about £800 (OST test, Dummy Egg Transfer and Hycosy).  I would say an average cycle costs about £5.5k.  And yes they do charge an extra £375 for a blastocyst transfer and also (sorry noting your age) an extra £375 for assisted hatching which they seem to recommend to most women past the age of about 37.  

Hope this helps a bit.

Cheers

Helen


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Add another £1k for ICSI if you need that too.


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Not been on in a while but have been keeping jup with all your news.

Helen - just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear it was another CP   I really hope you can get on with your fresh cycle asap and they won't delay you again. Hope you are ok  

Mackenzie - How are things going with your cycle? Hope all is going well  

Bigfish - How are you and Mrs Fish doing? When is your scan? Hope all is going well!

Kelly - Hope friday goes well for you and you can get your drugs free. Would make a huge difference. I didn't feel too bad at all when DR, the buserelin spray gave me a few headaches but nothing too terrible. And I was very hungry!

Molly - sorry to hear they found a cyst, but hope it is not going to tamper with your treatment  

Hello to everyone else I've missed, hope everyone is getting on well whatever stage you are all at.

Luv Nikki xx


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Quick post to say a massive hi to Helen...we have been anxiously waiting your news & really sorry your FET didn't work out. Hang in there & lets pray that the IVF pit doesn't get too full. I really admire your spirit....I think that we can all learn from you . Love to you & hubber's  

More later - our scan I think is in a couple of weeks - fingers crossed...I think I may need to sit down after the scan 

Hello to all your ladies & have a good afternoon


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello Pals,

 Hope everyone is ok.

Helen,    So gutted for you my darling girl. You are being so brave as per usual. To keep having these CPs is particulary painful, hopes raised and dashed. I am so so sorry.   On the small bright side, we now cycle together and you have a great chance with this fresh cycle where they are going address all your issues and throw everthing at you!! Thinking of you honey. Refresh on your holiday and come back with your optimism, I need you to hold my hand and prop me up.  

Caspar,     If you are coming to the UCH, prepare to spend money like never before, those invoices are always more than I anticpate.

Ginny,    Hope your FET starts off well. If you don't stim, what meds do you take? Those one or two blasto is such a dilemma. There is good advice on the HFEA website. 

Molly and Kelly,     Am with you on The Apprentice. Love it and can never believe what errors they make. Carcrash tele at its best.
Molly,    Hope that your cyst will not cause too much of a delay, make sure you get them to investigate properly before they send you off for a removal, they are a bit surgery snaphappy at our clinic imo.

Kelly,    I am not sniffing this time but always felt that I was some sort of coke head when I did it. Good Luck for baseline scan.

Rex,      Hope your house all goes through smoothly, you definitely do not want those sets of dates clashing.


Hi to Cecilia, Fishes, Fozi, Olivia, Helen, Tizzy, Miss T1, Dolphin, kjp and anyone else I have missed. O

I am on my primolet (day 17) and waiting for the fun to start again! Already stressing over the fact that day 3 may be over the bank holiday and DrS was emphatic that I start down regging on day 3. What will I do??

Px


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for all your lovely words - I really appreciate it!  Makes me realise what a lot of brilliant people are on this thread.  I don't think I could do it without all your support.

Caspar - sorry I put scans down in my info to you re IVF costs.  Routine scans are actually included in the cost.  Sorry for the bit of duff info.

Paula - Hey hon - Primolut stage already.  Are you sniffing this time?  Mr R said that he was going to make me take Primolut but not sniff next time around.  I think he thought my old ovaries were pretty well suppressed at the best of times and didn't want to knock them out any more  .  I really wouldn't worry about Bank Holidays - there is always someone on at the clinic during Bank Hols and weekends.  You would just have to call the on call Dr and explain.  Quite often the on call mobile isn't picked up at first and there is no message service which makes the whole thing frustrating but you do get through .......... eventually!  You'll be fine.  Sorry to be nosy, but do you mind my asking what drugs they are putting you on this time?  It is just that it sounds as though they are going to treat us pretty similarly and it would be great to compare notes.

Nikki - how lovely of you to pop back and say hello.  I see from your signature that you have been through the nuchal scan and everything is looking great!  I really hope you are now relaxing into this pregnancy and enjoying it.  I loved the second trimester - not too big so nicely mobile but actually beginning to look pregnant.  

Take care

H
x


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

oh no helen, I'm so sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy!!   It must be so hard for you to have deal with all those ups and downs, but you sound so amazingly positive and brave through all this. makes me feel like a real wimp! I really hope you will have a great time in egypt and relax before going through your next cycle. Sounds like an excellent plan to me. I'm glad you will be able to join everyone cycling in june, it's our lucky month you know. Have you been diagnosed with any auto immune issues? will they be changing your protocol to deal with this?  You got so far those last two times, I'm sure your chances next time round are really good. 

Paula, my ec was initially scheduled for next bank holiday and they changed my stimms to move it because they're not allowed to book appointments for then, but the nurse said if it happens to be on that day they definitely have people in to deal with it so I'm sure the same will apply to you.

How great that you're still checking in nikki, we really value your support. great to see that your scans have been going well you can really relax now and enjoy your pg. 

I heard back from the clinic this morning, my blood tests are ok. I still have to have my lining checked tomorrow, and hopefully it's gonna be ok and I will be allowed start the stims tomorrow evening.


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

v quick post as have to dash off from work but     Helen am gutted for you and   the fresh cycle for you works out in June.
Am fine just avoiding MIL at moment and back to ask Mr S lots and lots of questions next week!
love
C


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening lovely ladies

Helen I am so sorry to hear of your CP, I hope you are getting lots of hugs and support from your family.  I know all of us on here are really sorry to hear your news - have a cyber hug from me    You are a very strong and positive person and I am glad you have a plan and a lovely holiday to look forward to.  

Molly keeping everything crossed that you can continue tomorrow - good news that blood tests are okay, these pesky cysts are soooooo annoying as if we don't have enough to deal with.  Naughty bodies that don't behave at the right time.   Hope to log on to some good news tomorrow. 

Ginny - nice to hear from you and the fact that cycle underway soon.  That 1 or 2 embryo question is soooo difficult

NikPix lovely for you to keep posting, glad all continues to go well for you with your pregnancy

Hi Paula am with you on the pesky bank holidays - obviously good for no work but so annoying for treatment.  Am hoping my AF will arrive on the Thursday or Friday before the BH otherwise puts me back to the Tuesday after BH.  Oh well sometimes there's no controlling out bodies!

Hello Mr BigFish - still smiling at your lovely news and hope the wait til you scan goes quickly for you

Cecilia hope you continue to avoid your MIL and have a postiive appointment next week.

Thanks for all the replies about sniffing glad to hear it's not so bad!  Did anyone suffer from constipation (sorry if TMI) when DR or stimming? I suffered on clomid and have slight constipation I think at mo so expecting it at some point - do you know any good remedies that are safe to take (I will probably try prune juice and continue on lots of water)

Hugs to all

Kellyxxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Kelly - Thank you! I didn't have it with DR but after EC until way after ET I had it quite bad. (apparently common with cyclogest) Called the nurses there and they suggested asking chemist for something safe to use in early pg - they gave me lactulose. Disgusting sugary liquid, but did the trick without making you have to make a permanent home in the bathroom  
( I did find it even more strange taking that as we use it at work for animals too, spent many a night shift syringing this into cats at 3 am!!)

Hopefully you won't suffer with it at all, but make sure you drink lots of water too as this helps.

Clomid made me very headachey and gave me acne on my jaw and chin - hated that drug!

Helen - thank you, have relaxed a bit now, but still never quite relaxed 100%. But yes all going well so far, and I'm really   that all you lovely ladies won't be too far behind me!

Take care all, Nikki xx


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Kelly I didn't get constipated during DR, don't know about stimms yet. Only things I can suggest is plenty of fibre - prunes definitely good for that, or prune juice? although hopefully won't come to that.

I went for my scan today and apparently my lining is thin and everything is fine. PHEW! So I will soon be injecting myself for the first time in my life. Now where did I put those instruction? Weirdly enough I'm more nervous about getting everything right rather than the actual jab, I couldn't believe how complicated everything was when the nurse showed me. If only dp weren't on the other side of the atlantic today. First I have to wait for ocado man though, not the kind of interruption I need. "Hello, just drop those bags over there please while I jab myself in the stomach!"


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Ladie

Hope everyone's OK!

I realise I'm well overdue for an update here and will get on to it! 
I just need to cut in with a quick question - have been trawling our posts and I cant seem to find the posts where people have compared drug prices of ACU with elsewhere.  Please could you tell me if you are finding Burselin, progynova and oestrogen patches cheaper elsewhere and where??

Many thanks guys - will post again with proper update once Ive caught up again with where you guys all are with things!

Love and luck


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Tizz

we got quotes from Hospital at Home, BUPA delivery and Boots, and found HAH were the cheapest by at least £100, really friendly and helpful and delivered quickly and cold. There is a FF thread just for this which is where I got all my details from so try a search for cheap drugs....

good luck everyone with May round of DR you all seem to be gearing up for what seems to be this thread's biggest month of tx am     for all of you


Fozi any decisions yet? fresh this cycle??

Fishes can't wait to hear about your scan how is Mrs Fish getting on??

Molly am pleased everything is going ahead now - the stimms are a pain but quite exciting as you are nearly there now and it really feels you are doing something doesn't it!

Nik so happy you are blooming and well

Kelly I only found during DR that I was really 'flat' and not myself I am usually pretty perky and really struggled with social stuff and work especially but toilet action was no probs but fibre is prob the best and healthist way to start! 

Paula as long as you have your drugs before the bank holiday you should be able to get the go ahead from the clinic to start on day 3, or speak to the oncall doc over the weekend, after all that is what you are paying £££££ for! sending you more   PMA for this cycle hun  

Helen hope you are ok hun     keep the PMA

I am really looking forward to seeing Mr S next week, and Alpesh the embryologist says he will come along to the appointment as well so we can talk to him about the sperm retrieval and plans for next cycle. I had a hideous dinner last night with my mum to ask her to help us fund another tx cycle. We are planning it at the moment at ACU as Mr Ralph said it was worth having another look for sperm, but are also looking at a clinic in NYC that has the best results world wide for our problem but is expensive ++ but Mr Ralph says they are the 'best in the business but will bust your wallet!' Mum basically said that she thinks we should abandon any hopes of having our own biological child and go straight to donor, to forget about the US clinic because 'they are american and un-regulated' and surely are crazy to want to put ourselves through more IVF and all our psychological issues will be dealt with by getting pg with a donor asap!!!!   I was and still am so upset as we can't really afford to pay for more tx without their help at the ACU or the US and her patronising, daily mail reader approach , we know best and hold cash approach was so horrid feel really lost . I am hoping Mr S next week will say yes go for it here or in the US and at least I can take that back to her. Otherwise we have to ask MIL and after the acupuncture stuff feel really reluctant as any money we ask for comes with a huge emotional involvement and extra stress argh!

sorry for rant but know you ladies and fish will understand! thanks for support can this get any harder??

love
C


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello My Lovelies

Have been just lurking around in the background for the past few days, am going to try rrrreally hard to include all you lovelies in my post.  

Helen- I am so so sorry about your CP   . i really thought that you would strike it lucky this time.  i admire your attitude so much.  even in your post, you tried to see the positive through all the dissapointment. i wish i was even half as controlled and motivated  as you. hope that you have a trully relaxing break and are able to take your mind off treatment whilst you are away.  

Mollythesheep- injections? ohh err!. hope that you were ok with them. after the first few, you will be an expert!.

Cecilia-    you musnt ever apologise for ranting on here, thats what we are here for.   i am so sorry that your evening with your mum went so badly. it def wasnt what you needed to hear, especially right now, when you are trying to make such important decisions.  the only sense i can make of what she said ( and also of what sometimes certain family members have said to me) is that perhaps she said what she did because this is her way of coping? maybe she doesnt want you to go through with the NYC clinic because she doesnt want you to be dissapointed and upset  i dont know really, its just when people come out with that stuff, i just put it down to it being their way of coping with what we are going through.  it hurts so much sometimes and makes us absolutely livid with what they come out with, but unless they have actually been through what we have, then i dont really think they know what they are talking about!  I really really hope that after your mum has had a chance to absorb it all, that she sees going to the NYC clinic as the best way forward beacuase its supporting what you want to do right now.  i really hope that i have made some sense?  

Nikpix- so happy to hear that all is going well with you   

Kelly- hope that you are not suffering too much with the constipation. Prune juice and water seem the best way to go!  

paulaleej- oooooo you are downregging!    am sure that Dr.S will have a fab backup plan if day 3 falls on the bank holiday- you can always trust him to pull one out of the bag   hope that all goes well. 

Ginny- the single v double ET is always a tricky one. as you said you have a few weeks to decide and the embryologists and DR's are all fab in giving advice regarding this aspect. thanks so much for your info on the alternative to gestone. my thighs are permanently marked thanks to the injections and i am sure they are even more lumpy than before.   hope the uterogestan doesnt give you any trouble.

Olivia- hope that you are well  

Big   and lots of   to anyone i have missed.

No new news from me, but i do want to say a huge thanks to all you lovely ladies who helped me out with my "to go or not to go on a break?" dillema.  we are not going  to delay the cycle, but have decided to get away for a bit perhaps during downregging.  it will be a medicated frozen cycle,( 2 blastos this time)  so i am pretty much aware of what the protocol is... however, its amazing how much i have forgotten with regards to when i have to go in for what, i.e nasty dilapan, scans etc.  

love
Fozi


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi All

hope everyone is having a great evening.  

Fozi, good luck with this fresh cycle, when will you start? have you started planning where you're going to go for a holiday yet? somewhere warm with beaches, or just someone round England?

Cecelia - I'm so sorry that you've been having grief with your mum, i know how much it hurts when people say things that they think will protect us but is so insensitive.  It probably will rankle you for a couple of days (with me its months!) but don't let it.  As you say, look forward to visti with Mr S and then go from there, don't forget to let us know too.  We're all behind you girl!

Helen, I'm so sorry bout your CP too.  I know you must be hurting inside but I really admire your strength and courage.  You sound like a real trooper and star.  

Tizzywizz - how did you get on?  did you find a good supplier?

Kelly, how is it going, I'm completely lost sometimes with all the terminology here on the board.  

Hi to everybody else that I've missed.  I'm taking a very long breather from my house sorting.  Molly, I too had a cyst, but apparently it was last cycle, thankfully it did not affect me - they did a ORT instead.  I'm feeling a bit lost at the mo, not sure what happens now?  when will they tell me what my drug regime is?  I have my Hycosy next wk and dummy ET thereafter.  Is there anything I should watch out for?  Btw, is the dummy ET a quick procedure? will I have to take the afternoon off?

Thanks all
 R


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Im back as promised,as usual its been busy here!

Fozi - enjoy a cracking break, I swear by them for sanity preservation.

Rex, thanks for asking - all sorted on the drugs front, it gets a bit complicated as Im arranging drugs for me and for my surro different scrips and delivery addresses but central healthacre are pretty excellent with service and have made it as easy as it can be. ACU have been really helpful too with this and I so appreciate them.

Cecelia - I'm sorry for the additional emotional baggage you are having to deal with.  Our families can be the best and the worst I think when it comes to IF support.  Keep strong and stay focissed and follow your instincts.  My father also expressed some initial reservations about what we are doing but he believed adoption in this country was an easy process!  He has been enlightened since   Only we really know our true emotional and physical circumstances.

Helen, you are a star and so courageous to boot.  I really hope your journey gets easier.


Sorry for anyone Iv missed.

Not much to report now except to say that was the smoothest EC ever, pain-wise it was minimal this time.  They got 10 eggs and we now have a further 6 frosties in the deep-freeze.  My surro and I are having a celebratory lunch today,LOL.  It's by no means a guarantee of anything of course but we are aligning things for our attempts and I guess what will be will be and we will take it a step by step.    

Best of luck everyone.

Tizzy xx


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Lots of   and   Tizzy. I really hope it goes well for you.  The signs so far are good so long may that continue


----------



## halle (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sorry to intrude  but have a couple of questions you may be able to help with. (If this is in the wrong place just point me in the most appropriate place to post...)

I had my first IVF at Barts (a success!! but no frosties) and am now considering a second. I would love to return to Barts however having to factor in work and childcare, UCH is the most sensible option for IVF #2.

Thing is I don't know how to go about getting started with private IVF (Barts was my NHS IVF) or any clue about approximate costs.

If anyone could enlighten me that'd be great!

Thank you!


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Afternoon lovely ladies, 

I am soooooo chuffed, I managed to get my GP to fund £433 of my drugs.  Has made my weekend!  Lovely, lovely man.  Have been excited about that all day and just wanted to share!  So that left me with only £170ish to pay for the rest of my prescription.

Halle welcome- the gynocologist I seeing through BUPA referred me but I think it is as simple as ringing reception and asking for an initial appointment with one of the consultants.  Waiting list I believe is approx 2 weeks (although I think I had 5 days to wait for my appointment)  Congratulations on your have a girl or a boy? UCH is a fantastic clinic with great care and fab results (although bring a book for some longish waits in the waiting room!). 

TizzyWizz - it all sounds really positive so, so pleased for you.  Keeping everything crossed.  A good number of eggs, great you could freeze some also.  Hope you had a lovely lunch and enjoyed the celebrations

Hi Rex - I'm good thank you.  Dummy ET (have to have a full bladder which they omitted to tell me but I'd read on here previously) and hycosy take about 30 minutes so pretty quick really so as long as appointments running on time should be in an out and no need to take whole afternoon off.  If everything is fine from that then a nurse will see you afterwards to take you through your drug regime and explain the next steps (well that was my experience anyway).

Hi Fozi, lovely to hear from you - any idea where you;re going on your break?  Wishing you all the luck in the world for when you get started with treatment

Cecilia, I am so sorry to hear about your family issues, I sympathise having had an anti IVF mother at the beginning (I think she secretly still is but keeps quiet now!).  I think the trouble with our parents generation is that except for what we tell them and what they may read on the front of the "daily mail" or similiar!!!!, they are fairly clueless about the whole thing.  And they feel very protective over us going through failed treatment but don't think that we of course have thought all of that through, but have to give it a go - you can't look back in 10 years time and think "what if".  They also come out with the most insensitive, silly comments (not meant nastily but it sometimes seems like it) plus they have also had their children a long time ago and I think to some extent don't understand what it would feel like not to be able to get pregnant and face the sorts of additional hurdles that you sadly are having to deal with.  Do you think it would help if you could show her some stats of success rates from the US clinic?  I am so sorry that it didn't go to plan, maybe once she's had a bit of time to consider and you talk again she might feel differently.  Alternatively is your Dad around - could you talk to him?  A big hug coming your way     Good luck with your appointment too - great embroyologist is also coming along. 

Molly - how did you get on with your injections, excellent news that you're under way.  Nikpix and everyone else thank you so much for your advice on constipation!  Seems to have eased off so a slight panic on my part but I'm now well armed if it does come back!

I started sniffing yesterday and am feeling light headed, very tired and starving (glad you'd flagged that one up Nik!) but I know that's all normal and hopefully will pass in a few days.  Better I guess than turning into a raving hormonal angry mess!

I have one more question to you lovely experts - I've collected all my drugs today but no where (unless I'm being blind) with the menopur are any sringes - was I supposed to ask for them also (nothing about them on the prescription).  I think the gonal F comes as an autopen so that's fine.  Or do ACU give them to you?

Have a lovely weekend everyone and hi to anyone that I've not mentioned personally - I'm praying for nice sunshine and off to see my DH's best friend's newish baby on Sunday so looking forward to that

Kellyxxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Awww Glitter thanks for me  and my   - its very much appreciated!

Kelly - woowooo - what a result ££!!  A supportive GP is worth a their weight in gold, it's great news.


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I've not been around much, don't seem to get any time during the week.  Hope you're all good.

Helen - so sorry to hear you're news sending you big hugs.

Celia - sorry the family have been giving you a hard time, I've also had trouble with my parents being anti us having a baby.  They seem to be over it now, took a few months though.

Fozi - glad to see you will be getting away - any idea where yet?

Welcome Halle - If you just phone and make appointment for a consultation, they'll send you an information pack and then go through it all at the appointment

Kelly - great news on the GP funding, my GP is also a star and gave me an NHS prescription foe the lot, was SO grateful, it totally made my year!!  Wish I was an expert, this is my first go too, I think you get the sharps for the menopur from the ACU if I'm not mistaken?

Hi to the rest of the gang, hope you're all good.  I think a few of you had asked me how my DH is, well he's feeling good at the mo, still on chemo, but that's how it's going to be for the foreseeable.  Just focusing on the positives for the moment.  I started on the primoulet on Weds, and am starting sniffing this coming Weds, eek.  Quick q, are you guys taking any supplements at all?
x
x


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Kelly - that's fab news about your drugs! the acu will give you a little pack of syringes, alcohol swabs, needles and also a sharps bin so don't worry about that. You'lll get all that nearer the time to when you are starting injecting.

Miss TI - so pleased to hear your DH is doing ok, must be very stressful on both of you. I was taking pregnancy vits since a few months before we started trying, so just stayed on them throughout all my fertility treatment also. They advise you take folic acid for ideally 3 months before you conceive, so if you're not taking anything at the mo, may be a good idea to get some before you do get pregnant!

Helen - how are you doing? Hope you are ok. 

Halle - Welcome and hope you get an appt very soon. Apprx costs for ivf at acu is £5-6k what with all the tests before, the drugs, the actual ivf treatment, and also extra for freezing any embryos. If you have icsi it's another £1k or so on top I think. Good luck!

Hello to everyone else. Hope all is well.

I had a horrible scare last night, had to rush up to my hospital late at night as I started bleeding unexpectedly, no pain, nothing, just noticed it when I went to the loo. Most scary thing ever.   Had to go to A&E and was seen quite quickly. Then rushed up to gynae and doctor examined me and said cervix tightly closed and blood didn't look like was coming from my womb. She said i have something called an ectropion on the outside of my cervix which is tissue that is extra sensitive caused by a surge of hormones which can get irritated and bleeds easily. She was pretty confident that was where the bleeding was coming from. She has organised for me to have a scan anyway to reassure us as I think she could see how upset and worried we were. I have another midwife appt tomorrow anyway so she said she'd get the slip down there for then and hopefully they can try and squeeze me in for a scan whilst I'm there tomrrow. I was a little reassured after that but was hoping she'd at least listen to baby's heartbeat, but maybe it's still too early I don't know. Just want to know all is ok and wish it was tomorrow already. Just sitting at home all day today resting as scared to move!!

Anyway sorry to add my problems into yours, hope you're all doing well and chat to you all again soon. Nikki xx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening all,

Nik - you don't need to apologise for adding your problems on to us it's nice to hear from you and that's what we're all here for, for support no matter what is going on.  I'm really sorry to hear about your scare, sounds like a horrendous ordeal and it must be really hard waiting around for a scan until tomorrow.  I'm glad it seems like a logical explanation and sorry you didn't get 100% reassurance from a&e.  I'm sure I would be the same and wouldn't be able to relax again until I'd had a scan and seen everything okay for myself.  You rest up, let DH take care of you and I hope the rest of the day passes quickly and all goes well tomorrow.     Do let us know when you've had the all clear.  Thanks also for the info on the sringes etc that UCH give us.

Miss Ti - really glad to hear that your DH is feeling good at the moment and that your treatment is getting underway (I've been DR for a week and a bit and it's going really quickly - and hopefully it will for you also.)  That's good that your gp funded all your drugs - it's so nice to get something for free rather than the drain drain drain on the bank account!  Like Nik I'm taking fertility supplement (mine is from Zita West), Essential Fatty Acids supplement (so omega 3 and 6) and also some protein powder that I mix into my porridge or yoghurt each morning to increase my protein intake - all recommended by a nutritionist that I saw.  If you want any of the details let me know and I can PM you.

Hi to everyone else hope you have had a good weekend - flipping windy out there today!  Saw my friends baby for the first time - very cute and I had some nice cuddles! 

Kellyxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

Nik - gosh, what a horrible scare, really glad the docs knew what it was, you rest up chick.  Re the vits, been taking pregnacare for a while now, so folic acid is in the bag, was just reading about DHA and arnica for after EC.  Am worried that I haven't been doing enough, am feeling quite unprepared now it's actually happening!

Kelly - thanks for the info, am concentrating hard on increasing my protein intake, think I read it in my Zita West book.  Looks like you're just ahead of me, exciting!

Hope the rest of you guys are good, is a horrible day here in North London 

x
x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello everyone

MissT lovely to hear from you and I am so pleased DH is managing with his chemo and you are starting D/R - it sounds massively stressful and we are all here for you hun   good luck - a BFP is what you need to put a big  on your face   

Nik - what a horrid scare and never know why these things happen out of hours! I hope your scan goes well and bubs is fine. 

Fozi thanks for your sweet comments hun. am so pleased you have decided on your plan and time away sounds perfect.

Tizz excellent news about EC - have vision of you and yr surrogate celebrating   for   in the lab in the next 2 days

Kelly loving your gp what a star....

I am a bit better thanks to all your lovely comments - I have tried to see things from mum's perspective and realised that she does just want for me to be happy and is focussing on the most straightforward route to that end - ie using a donor, but has no clue about the IF journey at all. I haven't sent my cross email and will try to have a constructive chat with her this week to see how her mind is and if she's spoken to dad at all, and am trying to take each day as it comes and looking forward to seeing the lovely Mr S on TUesday and hoping for good news from him.

love and    to all
C


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Evening ladies, 

ceciliab - Hope you're parents are better next time you speak to them, thanks for your good wishes!!

Was wondering if any of you would be able to shed light on Menopur?  On my prescription says it's powder with solvant, is this right?  Will I have to mix myself?  Bit scary!

x
x


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

MissTI, yes menupur is mixed with the water and then injected.  The clinic will show you what to do so don't worry


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening all

Phew that's Monday over and done with.  Miss Ti - like you thought of injecting and mixing up lots of things together does seem a bit daunting!

I have a quick question if anyone is logging on - I am supposed to stop my primulut today but it doesn't say AM or PM - does it matter?  Should I take last one tonight?  Was thinking period might arrive a bit quicker if didn't take last one tonight!

Kellyx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

kelly i was told to take primulot up to and including last day at the same time every day or it messes things up - good luck you are nearly ready to stim!

MissT - mixing is actually pretty easy - you crack open the water vial (use a tissue to protect your fingers) and suck it up, then squirt it through the rubber cap into the menopur. it dissolves instantly then you suck it up again and jab it in with the small needle - the nurses should give you an instruction sheet as well as teach you good luck! how exciting you are nearly there now   it goes well.

hope everyone else's ok
love
C


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Cecilia - have taken my last pill tonight.  Shall start doing a rain dance for AF (first time in about two years I have wanted AF to make an appearance!!  











ce!!!)


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Glitter, Kelly, Cecilia - thanks for the info has put my mind at rest.  

Kelly - I take my last Prim on Sunday, only a few steps behind you, yae!  Doing an AF dance for you...

x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

MissTI and Kellylou - lots of luck with the stimming, hope all goes well with both of you. Kelly, hope tht AF arrives soon.

Cecilia- hope that things are much more postive the next time you get a chance to talk with your parents. good luck with your chat tomorrow with the lovely Mr.S.  

Nikpix-    my lovely i am so sorry at you had such a scare the other night- you both must have been petrified. am so glad that they were able to check you out and give you some sort of explanation.  hope that everything has settled and that the scan has given you the all clear. and please dont ever apologise, as the others have said, we are all here for each other and you are always a fantastic support to all of us too.  

Tizzywizz- fantastic news on your egg collection, so glad that it all went smoothly. when do you think ET will be? 

Olivia- how are you my dearest?  

Big hello to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals, its only monday and i can barely keep my eyes open!  

We are off to tunisia on thursday for a short break, hope that its nice and warm there.  
Just a quick question for the FET experts out there.  does anyone remember if we need to go in for a scan during day 3 of our cycle in the month wen we start sniffing? what i mean is, say that i start downregging in june, according to the pevious protocol sheet i have, i start sniffing on day 14 it doesnt say anything about having a scan at the start of that cycle. i know i shuld just ring the clinic, but i really cant be bothered to spend my 20 mins lunch break on hold, waiting to get through (whilst being told that my call is "important to them")    

 
Fozi


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi everybody

Kelly - woo hoo, success!  that is so encouraging and great to have most of your drugs paid for.  Its great that after years of paying for NHS to finally get something back for it.  I too got some cuddles from my two lil newphews over the weekend.  They are utterly adorable.  When are you expecting AF? hope she comes soon for you.  Btw, I'm so impressed - you sound so 'in control'.  

Nikpix - how are you feeling now?  that must have been so horrible for you and scary too.  I can't imagine what its like - I would have been a useless basket case.  Have you had your scan and has things settled back to normal now?  hope everything goes smoothly from now on and your lil one is staying tucked up nice and safe, growing bigger day by day. 

Ceciliab - thatagirl! its always easy for people to blame each other or put others down, but its much much harder to do what you're doing.  With attitude like yours, you'll make a great mum!

Miss TI - am really glad that your DH is doing well.  It can only get better from here on - hope that your first cycle is successful. 

Fozi - have a great holiday in Tunisia.  Which part are you going to?  we went there last year and had a great time, weather was great and really had a relaxing time by the pool.  

Hi to everyone else that I've missed - hope you're all ok.  I've got my hycosy tomorrow - eek! 

Rex


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Just picked up my meds, there are a LOT, scary mary!  Am actually quite excited now!

Fozi - have a fab time on hols, relax and soak in those rays! 

rex - thanks for your good wishes, good luck for tomorrow!  I'd take some neurofen before if you can as I found it quite painful...
x
x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello, me again

just a quicki to say 
Rex-lots of luck with your hyscosy tomorrow. good idea to take some pain killers beforehand, though some women find it a breeze and hopefully you will too.  
which part of tunisia did you go to? we are going to hammamet? have you been there?

 to all

Fozi


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening girls,

How is everyone doing?

Miss Ti - ha ha yes there are so many meds, I have put mine in a large cardboard "happy box" that I got as a gift a while ago. Glad you are feeling excited, feels great to get somewhere I think after waiting around for ages for things to start.  Have you started sniffing yet?  I'm frightened now that I'm ahead of people   (used to lurking in the background and being behind everyone else treatment wise!)

Rex, good luck with your hycosy, I'll second what the others have said take painkillers before hand just in case (I took paracetamol and ibuprofen!) and whilst a bit painful it was over with really quickly - took a matter of minutes.  Little bit crampy afterwards and tiny bit of bleeding but other than no complaints.  hee hee that you think I sound in control (i do like everything to be planned) but wait until you hear from me if I get to the 2ww - already dreading that bit!

Hi Fozi, how lovely to be off for a break - it should be nice and warm this time of year. I went years ago - can't remember what the place was called I'm afraid - ate out at restaurants every night and the food was delicious and very cheap!  As well as lots of sunshine on the beach/pool , camel rides and trips to the markets!  Enjoy!  You will come back lovely and chilled before treatment starts.  Sorry I can't help with the scan question, I would be guessing.

Nik - really hope that everything was okay when you had your scan and big hellos to everyone else

I managed to get myself into a right pickle today at work - told my boss I was suffering from gyno problems and would need to be monitored carefully over next two weeks and might need an op with time off afterwards but I would take it as holiday (esp because I am contracting, hoping to go permanent in next few weeks).  She was very sympathetic, spoke to HR who said I must take as sick leave.  Went to speak to HR myself who then said I need to give them a letter from GP - oh cr*p to explain what condition was, side effects of any meds and how long recovery period after op.  ACU will only do letter on their headed paper which was no use but my lovely lovely gynocologist has written a vague letter about gyno problems and needing a further surgical procedure etc - phew.  So not actually lying, just bending the truth a little. Now just hoping they don't want written confirmation that actually going ahead with op!  Sorry tried to explain that succinctly, probably really boring, you just wouldn't believe what a stress that's caused today!!

Kxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Everyone  

Hope you are all well.

Nik,              Hope all is well, nothing is more terrifying than bleeding in pregnancy. You poor thing, take it easy and, as I have said before, it is really common and isn't normally sinister (not reassuring I know). Thinking of you.

Kellylou,      I so understand where you are coming from with your sick note stress. I have told my boss that I am going for another operation to remove cysts on my ovaries as the last one didn't work. Hope it works this time or I will have to come clean for the next one, how many cysts can one girl have? He didn't ask for a sick note last time but may do this time. That is worrying me a bit.
When do you start? Are you waiting for af?

Helen,          Hey honey. Hope all is well. We are on our make or break cycles don't you think? I will be on menopur and Gonal F combo, centrotide, dexamethasone and probably more that I can't recall. No sniffs just primolut. Am feeling up and down, really curious to see if any of this works and just praying for better results. Are you starting primolut this week?

Fozi,              Hope you have a wonderful holiday chick and see you on your return for FET!

Rex,              Lots of luck for hycosy, I found it fairly pain free although I was dosed up so maybe that is why.  

Cecilia,            Pleased that you sound more sorted with your mum. Emails sent in anger are never a good idea. This is partly the reason that I haven't told my family, I just can't deal with all the extraneous crap as well as my own. I also think that we spend so much time thinking, resaerching and chatting to one another that we forget that everyone else isn't in our mindset if you what I mean. That even goes for my dh sometimes. I have to explain things to him that I can't believe he still doesn't know. eg if I have go through what assisted hatching is again, I will hatch an egg myself! You are in a certain place with this process but your mum is several steps behind. So pleased that you have plan, that Mr Ralph sounds a star.


Tizzy,          Sounds like you have got a good few in the bag there. Any blastos? Are you going to transfer any soon or have another freezing cycle?

Miss T1,          So pleased that your dh is doing ok and excited that you have started. Sniffing tomorrow?

Love to all my other ff. 
I am finished primolut and so waiting for af so that I can have that baseline scan and, fingers crossed, get started on the injections.
Px


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi guys, got to do a 'me' post tonight - well, hycosy was unpleasant, did not take any panadol, silly me.  Everything was fine except that I got told I have cervical erosion. Well, blow me away! how does one get erosion up there?  wiki has just told me.  So doc says that I need to sort this out and get it cauterised - eek, thats a word I use for an infected limb when one is lost at sea! and if its not sorted the blood will kill the blasties.  So, anyway - normally this would be easy to sort out except when I rang my GP I can't get an appt until 22 June.  

Now guys, is there a way around this? or will I have to wait until July?  I'm thinking that I should ring up my friend (not that close) and ask them if I can borrow their address and re-register with my old GP, does anyone think this is bad thing to do?

Oh dear - disaster.  have to sort this before I start taking the primolut in 2 days.  

I will do another post tomorrow, cos I so want to say 'hi' to everyone else.


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Rex hun you poor thing. Can ACU do it for you? I had a similar thing where they found a polyp and I was told to go away and have it sorted on the NHS (which would take 3 months) so we forked out and Mr S arranged for a colleague to do it before day 14 (3 days after it was found). Even if you go back to your GP getting referred to sort it out will take a while and am sure you would have to put the cycle on hold    good luck

Kelly - so sorry you have had sick note nightmare. I work in a hospital so didn't want to tell anyone at all why i needed time off for my cycle and in the end had to tell one boss why so he could tell the other bosses to back off and supported my sick leave, but its extra stress you don't need hun.

MissT     for you hun am so happy you are excited and am   for you

Paula also     for you so pleased you are cycle buddies with MssT have all   that your cycle goes well this time - how is your PMA? am sending some your way.......thanks for your comments about mum- you are totally right.

Fozi have a fab holiday - you of all people need one and hope you get really relaxed before FET enjoy

We went to see the lovely Mr S today   he was so nice calm and helpful and is happy for us to do another TESE using my frozen eggs and was generally supportive including of our possible plans to go to the master urologist in NYC but nearly fell off his chair when we told him how much it cost but said 'at least you would know you had done everything possible' he is lovely and felt so much better after talking to him and much more positive. also if we stay at acu for the next cycle it will be much cheaper using frozen eggs so much more affordable and much less need for cash from mum so good all round - just need to get NYC out of my head.......

have to go to bed but love and   
C


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

It's been ages since I've posted but there has been a lot happening on the board!

Congratulations to the Fishes - hope your scan goes well.

Fozi - have a great holiday!    I'm doing a frozen cycle now too and you don't need to have a scan until day 1-3 of the AF after the primolut.  I almost forgot how long to take the primolut but luckily its printed on the packet!

Nik & Rex - I think you both have the same thing - cervical erosion.  How bizarre as I just had the cautery of the cervix to clean up my erosion last week.  I had it diagnosed ages ago but everyone told me I didn't really need to do anything about it unless I wanted to.  Interesting that they told you Rex that it could cause a problem with implantation.  Nik, I finally decided to go ahead with my procedure because I was afraid that when eventually I did get pregnant I could have unexplained bleeding that would cause anxiety.  I hope your scan is all ok and that you don't keep getting the bleeding.

Cecilia - I've read all about your trials and tribulations the past few weeks and hope that ACU are able to work miracles on your next cycle.  The only other thing I'd say about your mum's reaction is that we've all had heaps of time to think about things and when we initially tell people they sometimes give a knee jerk reaction which softens over time as they get a chance to mull it over.  I hope the same is true for your mum. 

Kellylou - sounds like you did a great job getting the gynae note.  I went to my GP to try to get a sick note on one cycle but he would only give me 1 week and we can self certify for 5 days off so not really much help.  Hope no one asks for any further verification for you!

Good luck to all the other cyclers at the moment.

I had a fab holiday to Kenya (way back over Easter).  Before I went away, I had some of the basic immune tests done and they came back negative.  Mr Serhal suggested that it was just down to old eggs.  I couldn't believe him but spent some time thinking about it on my holiday and also went to see the counselor which helped a lot.  I kept thinking that there is something wrong with me and we just need to find it!  I'm more open to the idea that the eggs are the culprit now and think I can go into my frozen cycle with a better attitude.  I'm wondering if its too late to do PGD/PGS on the frozen embryos when they are thawed.  I suspect it is though.  I should be going for my first scan around the beginning of June so am keen to work out some sort of signal in the waiting room with the other June girls!  Would help my anxiety levels I think to see a friendly face.

Don't worry - I'm not posting in the middle of the night - I'm in the States at the moment visiting family!

Sending lots of   to everyone!

Eddy


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello ladies!!

Kelly - so know how you feel re the sick note, I've decided to come clean this time and tell my boss, just couldn't handle all the excuses, she was actually very good about it.  Great that your GP was able to help.

Paula - any sign of Af yet?l

Rex - sorry that they Hycosy was nasty, I would defo ask the ACU to see if they can sort the erosion, you never know, they might be able to do it quickly....

Cecilia - thanks for the good wishes!  Glad that you had a good appt with Dr S, got everything crossed for you.

Eddy - I'm up for the hand signal, I'm likely to be in the waiting room a lot in June!

Well  I started sniffing today, not quite Sure if I've got the hang of it as a bit seems to run out of my nose every time, is this right?  Does anyone have any tips?  Also, I'm meant to be sniffing for three weeks, but they've only prescribed me two bottles, when I read the instructions it says to bin after a week, how does that work then if they've only prescribed me two bottles?  Sorry for all the q's....this is all quite confusing!
x
x


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Miss T - I brought up the sniffing expiry date with the nurses at the ACU.  They said that they have actually consulted with the drug company recently and they said that we are all OK to keep sniffing beyond the one week, until you finish the bottle's contents. What you can't do is leave the sniffing for a month and then go back to the same opened bottle....you have to be using it continuously.
So go ahead and keep sniffing, I am too....I'm on day 5 of Menopur at the moment. Feel f-ing awful. Never reacted like this before, but I think it's because i'm a) ill with bad headcold, b) had two anaphylaxis fits in the last week which totally wipe me out & terrify me. I was alone for one of them and really thought i was going to die.  

On a happier note - Joy to all and best of luck as the JUNE baby making fiesta approaches! 

Sorry for no personals, I just don't have the energy this cycle. Crummy excuse I know, given we're all in the same boat, but I am reading all your posts and admiring this group of strong women from afar.
 

xx Mackenzie xx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Eddysu - I'm glad things are clearer for you now and that you're going to try again in June.  I'm definitely up for a sign or something as I think the waiting room is going to be filled up with all us gals in June.  I was going to suggest the tv typical of pink carnation but that's a bit corny.  Ok, seriously - did I read somewhere that someone on FF was selling FF rubber bands?  Hope I get to meet you in June.  

Ceciliab - I really really really hope for you that you're next cycle is the one.  You are so very brave.  

Paulaleej and Helen, I'm also on combo menopur and Gonal F, I asked Dr S if this was right and he said yes, what I should have asked him was why (but I did not get a chance), do you guys know?  I'm just worried that it may be quite a lot of stimulation.  I'm spose to start Primolut tomorrow - all going well. 

Kellylou - you are blessed with the best doc and most understanding gynae - you lucky duck!  when will your AF be coming?  

Fozi - yes, we did go to Hammamet Yasmine (?) (new Hammamet) - its quite quiet, very relaxing and they aren't that pushy in the medinas either.  We ended up in an English pub most days (I know, shame) for our afternoon, after beach munch and drink.  Its also the place I have ever had my biggest cuddle ever and that was with a baby tiger.  If you get a chance (and if there is another baby) have a cuddle, s/he was really heavy, not very soft but VERY strong (the cub accidentally swiped/clipped my head with his paw and he was quite strong).  

Got to run now, hi to everyone else.  Just to let you know that I spoke to Dr S and apparently they can do it all at ACU, whilst I was on the phone to him he booked me in for 12 tomorrow.  I did not even ask him how much, how painful, how long... am I a nitwit or what.  So if its all too much, I'm going to wait until June/July. 

Hugs all


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Evening all

Rex I am so sorry to hear about cervical erosion, I am so glad though that they do a hycosy before treatment (I had to say I couldn't really see the point before as many clinics don't) but I am a convert now as it does flag up problems that we wouldn't know about either.  I think your plan for re-registering with another GP would be absolutely fine, or like the others say put it on the credit card if UCH could sort you out quickly or could you quickly sign up to something like HSA - you pay a monthly fee and I think they fund up to half of your treatment.  Or could you insist on an emergency appointment at the GP as that long wait sounds ridiculous what are you supposed to do if you're ill?  Grrrrrrr.  Do let us know how you get on with getting some treatment  

Hi Eddysu - your holiday sounds lovely wow and in America, how glamorous   that's good news that your immunes are fine, sorry to hear that they think there might be a quality issue.  Glad you have had some time with the counsellor, you seem positive which is great and each cycle is a renewed chance so wishing you all the luck in the world.   Sorry I can't help on the PGD question.

Cecilia - yey for positive appointment with Mr S is so nice to have those appointments with renewed hope and belief - is great that he is definitely recommending another try and that you have a plan going forward.  Do you have a time plan for when it's all happening?

Hi Paula sounds like we are at similar stages - I'm also waiting for AF (some signs it's on its way today - hurry up!!) if all goes to plan I will have a scan on Friday otherwise it will be next Tuesday to check if can start stimming.  How are you feeling about it all?  I hope I haven't worried you about sick note - to be honest I think if your boss didn't ask last time he won't ask this time.  Yep agree definitely additional stress could do without!  Hee hee I am the same, what excuse can I come up with for work if it doesn't work this time - when had my ovarian drilling at xmas said that was cysts also and my boss seems to be very knowledgable about them too (oops!) One of these days my white lies will catch me out!

Hi to everyone else - Nik, how are you doing I really hope that scan showed everything was fine.

Ooh that's clever a little message just told me two new replies whilst I was posting - Hi Miss Ti I felt the same about sniffing and felt like enough wasn't going in.  I just kept sniffing once I had sprayed the bottle if it ran back out my nose!

Mackenzie - don't be so hard on yourself - sounds like you are really going through it at the moment - anaphlylaxis fits, that sounds awful you poor thing combined with illness, no wonder you were frightened and not feeling up to it.  We are all here to support you (and as for being strong, I am going through a good phase but you should have seen me at times last year, don't know how my DH put up with me at times moping, crying and being very negative) so we have all been there I'm sure in some shape or form.  And you are always extremely supportive of everyone else.  Give us a shout if there's anything else we can do to make you feel better at this rubbish time for you.

Right off to bed.

Kellyxxxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh Hi Rex again also - glad you have the option of ACU sorting you out and wow to baby tigers, that is amazing!  Let us know how you get on with possible procedure

Kellyxx


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Mackenzie, sorry your're having such a terrible time on the menopur.

How did your op go Rex, I hope it wasn't too painful and everything is ok now.  

And sorry to everyone I have been off so long, I am just having a really dreadful cycle!! After all the delays with the downregging I was finally allowed to do my stimms, then my blood tests were too low and they put me on the highest dose, am taking menopur and gonal-f. Anyway at my first scan there was ONE good follicle and a few tiny ones. At my next scan on wendesday there were TWO good follicles, and NOTHING ELSE!!! Two follicles, I cannot believe it, I did better than that on the lowest dose of clomid. So I'm sorry to report that for me it's over already, will have another scan tomorrow and if I'm lucky I can convert to IUI, otherwise will have to abandon the cycle completely. I am so fed up, I had tried so hard to do everything right and now it turns out I cannot make eggs. I can't believe I will have to wait until September now until I get another chance. Sorry for the rant but I'm really unhappy at the moment, will post more once I have recovered from the shock.

molly


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh Molly I am so sorry to hear that news that is rubbish.  Have they been able to tell you why you haven't responded as they expected especially because as you say you responded well to clomid which is such a lower dose of hormones.  I hope like you say that you could convert to IUI and still be in with a chance of a BFP.  I don't blame you for being so fed up but you know you can make eggs from previous clomid, they just need to try a different approach next time.  Sending you a huge hug   Is it the clinic who say you have to wait til Sept to try it again, have they said what they would do differently next time?  Is there any chance you could try again sooner?  Sorry lots of questions, remember we're all here to support you.

Hi to everyone else

Kellyx


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Molly, you poor thing, what a horrible time you've been having.  Have you had a chance to speak to your doc that sounds like a real anomaly that you responded so well to clomid and then being super stimulated has not worked.  It would be good to know so that perhaps your next shot in Sept will be much better.  I also want to say that we're all here for you, don't feel like you have to be strong all the time, that's what we're all here for.  Don't feel like you can't just post your pain and worries to us.  We'll help you shoulder them all together.  

Molly, if you do find out, please can you pm me.  I too responded well to low dose clomid, but apparently from my ORT, I have low reserves so no sniffing to downreg for me.  

I really do hope your IUI is a success.  

Kellylou - how are you going, any spotting yet?  did you catch the apprentice last night? and Paulajee, has AF come yet?

Miss TI - have you got the hang of sniffing yet? hope this is going well for you.  Don't worry bout the no of questions, I think I beat you there with just this post ha ha, it is very confusing.  

Ceciliab - how are you doing?

Well, I saw Dr S today, it turns out that I don't have cervical erosion, it was a blood vessel that was on the neck of the cervix that bled and he said that it won't be a prob.  I started my primolut today so no pulling out now.  Btw, did anyone here not sniff?... I got told today that that's cos I have low ov reserves - yet Dr Lava (?) said on my ORT that I was ok (7 on right and 4 on left (left was low tho)), whats the normal no? I'm just concern bout what this might mean for this round and also for the future, and also bout my drug tx (combo Menopur and Gonal F) - will I start howling on a full moon?   sorry for all the questions girls.  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Just a quick question for the FET experts out there. does anyone remember if we need to go in for a scan during day 3 of our cycle in the month wen we start sniffing? what i mean is, say that i start downregging in june, according to the pevious protocol sheet i have, i start sniffing on day 14 it doesnt say anything about having a scan at the start of that cycle. i know i shuld just ring the clinic, but i really cant be bothered to spend my 20 mins lunch break on hold, waiting to get through (whilst being told that my call is "important to them")  

 
Fozi

[/quote]

Hi Fozi

We meet again!! I have been wondering exactly the same thing. It seems strange with the FET to just get on with the first month on your own.
Are you getting your drugs through the clinic or elsewhere?
Hope you have a good break - I'm very anxious about going through it all again. the failure last time has had such an effect on me.

Speak soon

Love Kjp xxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello ladies

Molly - I am so, so sorry that you didn't respond well to the super ovulation.  It is really disappointing.  I have seen some ladies on this board who didn't respond well one time and then the next time, with a few tweaks to their protocol, they responded really well.  It is a real pain having to wait until September.  Mr Ranieri told me that you have to wait or your ovaries just won't respond if you try and do one superovulation on top of another, he also said that egg quality could be compromised.  I am really routing for a positive outcome using IUI for you honey.

Fozi and KJP - sorry I missed your questions re FET.  You have to go in on days 2,3 or 4 for a scan and then they scan you again 7 days later.  I think I only had one or two more scans after that before ET, so it is definitely not as hard going as a fresh cycle.

Rex - I am delighted that you don't have to go through a procedure for cervical erosion - hurrah.  Sorry your reserves are low.  I only had 6 follies on one side and 2 on the other for my OST but they still had me sniffing.  Do you know what your AMH was?  Dr Saab said they were looking for about 5 each side during the OST.  I asked Mr Ranieri yesterday about using both Menopur and Gonal F (Paula I know you were wondering about this as well) and the reason the clinic are doing this for everyone now is that they found that the quality of Menopur varied from batch to batch as this is not a synthetic drug.  Therefore if the batch was bad some people would not respond as well as they wanted.  They are using the Gonal F as a backup to make sure that the menopur doesn't let people down.  BUT they need to use the menopur as well as this contains LH which the clinic have agreed they need in their protocols (Gonal F doesn't contain this).  Hope you understand my rather garbled explanation of the drug cocktail!  

Mac - I am so sorry that the menopur isn't being kind to you this time around.  It sounds like you are really going through it at the moment.

Miss TI - your post made me laugh about the sniffing and half of it running out of your nose.  I asked the nurse about this and she said it was quite normal and as long as your nostrils were clean   enough drug would be absorbed and it was nothing to worry about.

Eddysu - sorry that they think there might be a quality issue with your eggs but excellent news that your immune tests were all clear.  Just keep believing that there has to be a good egg or two in each batch .... that's what I always think and plenty get pregnant with so called quality issues.

Cecelia - I am so pleased that Mr S thought it was another try was worth it.  I really believe that man wouldn't say it unless you had a good chance.  You have really been going through the mill.  I just feel that parents don't always understand what we are going through and they are just thinking of what would be the least stressful for you.  I now try not to let my parents know what is going on.  They don't even know about my last FET.  In fact, apart from a couple of friends going through similar experiences I try to keep off the topic of infertility and IVF.  It is just so, so hard.  

Paula - has that darned AF arrived yet?  

Nik darling - I am devastated that you had to go through that horrible, horrible scare.  Has everything settled back down now?  

Sorry to anyone I have missed this time.

Well I saw Mr R yesterday and he was really great.  He thinks that my egg quality appears to be fine but that my immune issues are playing havoc.  He had a long think and made me my own, special protocol for next time around. I am basically on the pill from days 12 to 21 and then have an ultrasound.  If that is ok they are going to do a hsteroscopy and endometrial curetting under sedation (mmmmm sounds delightful).  This is basically to get rid of all killer cells in my uterus as he thinks they are lurking there ready to attack my poor little embies.  I then immediately start the nasal spray and after 3 days of nasal spray I start stimming and go back onto my adorable little steroids!  Yes, a very strange protocol indeed but one he says they have had some success with for women with immune issues.  He said it was all a little bit experimental as not enough is known about immune problems yet but hey, I don't mind being a bit of a guinea pig!  Because of my holiday I won't be able to start until next cycle so I will be cycling in July rather than June with most of you.  I don't know whether I am being naive but I still feel really positive and hope that if we can get somewhere with these killer cells then I might be in with a good chance.  

Love to you all

H
xxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi girls

Helen, that all sounds really promising and really good that they are hugely tailoring a programme just for you!  Am glad that you also feel positive about it all

KJP keeping everything crossed for when you start with FET, PMA all the way for you

Rex that's great that you don't have cervical erosion and one less thing to worry about, what a stress that must have all been for you. Sorry i can't help with the not sniffing question - could you ring a nurse and ask them?  Like Helen has said perhaps it has something to do with your AMH result?

Hi to everyone else - Nik, am a bit worried that we haven't heard from you, really hope everything has settled down and scan was okay

My AF arrived yesterday hooray and I had my baseline scan today and phew everything looking as it should be.  So nurse has gone through injections with me and DH - poor him, I don't think I could inject someone else and it all looks really complicated!  GonalF looks fine but menopur needle looks a bit longer - am fretting as have to do first one tonight but I've read lots of times no where near as bad as everyone expects so holding onto that thought!!!!!  Also have Tuesday off as well as BH so that will help with slotting appointments around work.

Have a nice evening everyone

Kellyxxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Molly,            So gutted for you, I know how you feel, my last cycle was a hair's breath away from being cancelled because of my very poor response. I think it was a doomed cycle becuase all the eggs I did end up getting were poor quality. Perhaps it is better to have cancelled it and put the funds towards more success next time although I know that you won't feel that now. My next protocol is completely different so am hoping that things will improve. You are still in with a good shot on the IUI and who knows what could happen between now and September anyway.

Helen,            Interesting ideas from Mr R, he really is going the extra mile. How did you know that you have these immmune issues? I am trying to work out why I have all these problems. Good Luck for when you start and enjoy your holiday. Where are you going?

Rex,               Relieved for you that you don't have cervical erosion, that happens a lot imo, one of the scanners come up with something and you are in a blind panic and then someone more senior has a look and it turns out to be something else.

Eddysu,            Good luck for this cycle, I have my huge Orla Kiely leaf bag (it didn't look that big online lol) so you will know me in the waiting room.  

Kelly,                Know just what you mean about the sniffing, the only time I felt like it was actually going in was when I swallowed it down my the back of my throat after lying down quickly. Then you actually tasted it....urgh. So pleased that you got going today, we should have been cycle buddies. Good Luck for those injections, I found the Gf more tricky than the other as I always felt that more was going in when you could use the whole pen up. those clicks are misleading. there are loads of clips on youtube of ladies doing it if you want more tips.


Mac,             So sorry you are having this dreadful time. You souund totally wiped out. Hope things pick up soon for you. How are those follies looking?

Love to everyone else.

As for me, well went today for my day 3 baseline scan already to start stimming and lo amd behold have a cyst on ovary so back on primulot for 3 weeks and cycle delayed by a month. Totally down as had arranged everything around this cycle and now have loads of work clashes and other things going on. Sometimes this just feels like one disappointment sfter another.   Trying to optimistic, obviously not meant to be etc. but ****** off really.


Pxxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh no Paula I am so sorry that a cyst has appeared.  I am not suprised you are peed off, especially as you had everything arranged around it.  A big hug to you - anyway they could scan you in a weeks' time to see if it clears itself or do they have to wait a full month?

If anyone is around tonight - I am worried that we haven't done our gonal f right.  The grey plunger hardly seems to have moved we were injected 75ml (or iu or whatever unit they use) - we followed instructions properly and pulled out measuring thing at right amount and then clicked it back in and it felt like liquid was going in to me?  Has anyone else noticed this at all?  i compared it to an unused bottle and there is slightly less liquid in the used pen compared to the unused but not a quarters worth (ie bottle is 300iu and each does 75iu so I think it should have moved more?  Help!!


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Kellylou - I'm here, but can't help you at all....SOS for Kellylou, hopefully someone else is online, have you posted on the main IVF board as well?

Paulajee - those dreadful cysts, how very disappointing for you.  Its such a hassle to reschedule everything too - I hope you're not in too much pain cos of the cysts.  

Well, just to let you guys know that I may be a bit quiet now, I called Dr S today and told him that I'm not going to go for it this month.  I think after everything thats happen and with our move I'm just going to take it easy and push for next month.  

I can't wait to hear all your news tho everyone.  I really feel like I'm right there with you and sharing all your ups and down. 

Rex


----------



## xkatykatex (Apr 10, 2009)

I dont know if any of you girls can help me but im currently on my last IUI attempt in Yeovil Somerset. We have just put in for IVF funding with our PCT which is Dorset we get 2 attempts and can choose the clinic we would like to have treatment. I have been doing alot of research and have read lots about the brilliant results at university college hosp apparently nearly double the national average. I have emailed the people at the hospital and they have been incredibly helpful and have suggested that when we get the funding agreed we should contact them again. My question is how have you found the hospital and are the results really as good as everyone says? I would just like some honest opinions as if we were to go there it would involve quite alot of travelling etc and i just want as we all do to have the best chance possible. Any help would be fantastic.
Thankyou for reading
hugs Katy xxxxxxxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Kelly, 

Gonal F is tricky but 75 is a really low dose so it will look like nothing has moved. You would only have pulled it out once and then pressed in so cannot have gone too wrong. It is at the last dose of the pen that I found it weird. So I would set the dose at 150 and inject and there was supposed to be only 150 in there yet I was able to pull out the pen again and get another 75...always, on every pen I used. So does that mean the first dose was incorrect? It concerned me but I just pressed on. Good luck and try not to worry, your bloods will flag up any concerns.

Rex,            I'll see you next month, I'll still be in lucky June and so will you!
Px


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

xkatykatex said:


> I dont know if any of you girls can help me but im currently on my last IUI attempt in Yeovil Somerset. We have just put in for IVF funding with our PCT which is Dorset we get 2 attempts and can choose the clinic we would like to have treatment. I have been doing alot of research and have read lots about the brilliant results at university college hosp apparently nearly double the national average. I have emailed the people at the hospital and they have been incredibly helpful and have suggested that when we get the funding agreed we should contact them again. My question is how have you found the hospital and are the results really as good as everyone says? I would just like some honest opinions as if we were to go there it would involve quite alot of travelling etc and i just want as we all do to have the best chance possible. Any help would be fantastic.
> Thankyou for reading
> hugs Katy xxxxxxxx


Katy, we had ICSI at ULCH and it it worked first time for us. Obviously I don't know your history and we didn't do anything but ICSI however very good clinic.


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi girls, thanks for all your kind words everyone, it really helped me feel better. 

Kelly, I think I will find out more about why it wasn't working when I have my review appointment next month. I'm assuming they will put me on the short protocol next time since they now know I'm a poor responder but I can only guess. When I asked the drs who did my scans and from talking to the nurses I had a feeling that everyone was quite surprised by how badly I had done. I'm only 34, my AMH is 11, so that's not great and I have and OST of 9 (4 one side, 5 other side), suboptimal but apparently not bad enough to explain the response. I also can't help wondering if my extended sniffing might have contributed to the problem (first af was late, then had to sniff extra 2 days as it came on a saturday). The whole cycle just seemed cursed from the beginning. When I talked to dr R before this cycle he said they like people to take 3 months off between cycles to allow the body to recover, that's why I'm assuming they will want me to wait until september, especially since I was taking the max amount of stimms.
About your gonal f, 75ml is a very low dose, I was on 225ml, I think that's why the plunger hardly moved. Also I noticed that even after two days, which should have used up the whole dose there was always some liquid left behind so I assume that's a design feature. I'm sure you're gonna be fine as long as you set it to the correct dose and pull the plunger beforehand. did you hear a click when you pressed it?

Rex, really glad to hear you didn't have cervical erosion after all. 11 follicles sounds pretty good to me, do  you know your AMH and FSH levels? I'm sure there is a good reason why they put you on the short protocol and it works really well for many people, with hindsight I wish I hadn't been sniffing either.

Helen, I was very interested to read your explanation of why they use both menopur and gonal F  together, I had been wondering about that myself. 
How great that dr R has created your own special protocol to deal with the immune issues, I think it 's so encouraging that they're trying something different that will deal with some of the issues that have come to light in previous cycles. It really gives you a good reason to hope for a better outcome next cycle.

Oh no Paula, so sorry about your cyst.  I know exactly how you feel as my cycle was so close to being rescheduled because of dr issues. It is so complicated to schedule in this cycle and then having to reschedule everything is a big nightmare. Also when you have geared yourself up to get started and got all excited about it to then have to wait another month is just so disappointing. All I can say is this month is gonna be over really quickly and then you'll be ready to go with a much better starting position so it's worth it in the end.
May I ask you what your response was like last time, how many follicles did you get? What was their explanation for it going wrong and what protocol are you on now? Sorry about all those questions esp as you will probably have explained it before some time ago, but it seems really relevant to me now.

I took my last dose of stimms yesterday, after my scan friday morning showed that I still only had 2 follicles of 14 and 17 mm. So I will inject the hcg tonight and then have my IUI monday morning. I'm still disappointed about how it's turned out even though with the IUI I have at least a little bit of hope. But I already have 3 failed IUIs behind me and success rates are 15-20% I think so I just cannot get excited about it. I had this week and part of next week booked off for the 2ww, but I will now cancel my holiday except for 1 day maybe and use it in september instead. I have also decided to go away for a week to visit my family abroad in june to cheer myself up a bit.

One question about the pregnyl injection: I always thought you had to use big needles and do an intramuscular injection with it but the nurse told me to use the same needles and method as for the menopur. I'm sure she's right but just wanted to double check.

Molly xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi  ladies hope you are all enjoying a bit of sun today!

Molly Im so hoping that the IUI works for you, it has positives going for it in that its much more working with nature and far less invasive on the body.  I think that even tho you were on max stims, that you should re-check with Mr R about whether the 3 month rule still holds for a break to the ovaries.  Btw you def use the same needle for injexting the pregnyl, subcut as for menopur.  Been warned that it stings a little (even compared to the max stims - which I was also on).  Hopefully all this will be worth it  

Rex, good news on the cervical erosion not being true!

Helen, thanks for clarifying on the combination stimms.  I was told by the small lady doc that they are using it for poor responders.  She suggested it for me but Mr R had to correct her that I have no natural LH so needed to be on Menupur only.  Really hope the special protocol works for you!

Paula, pesky cysts are the bane of our life, its so friustrating.  Hopefully it will clear naturally and quickly or at least bcome dormant.  I cycled this time with a cyst in situ but it was OK as had stopped producing hormones.

Fozi - Tunisia sounds a welcome break!

Not much to report from me as the frosties have to go through a 6 month quarantine, so that means some come out in June and the rest in November.  I do need to make a decision about doing another freezing cycle later in the year tho, so Im not out of IVF-land just yet  

Hope everyone is hanging in there OK


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Molly

The nurse is correct and the pregnyl injection is subcutaneous just like the menopur, definitely not intra muscular.

H
x


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Apologies for no personals (have a hideous headache  so trying to be quick on here) but wanted to say thank you everyone for reassuring me about gonal F - am sure everything is okay now after your messages

Will come back and read through properly and reply hopefully tomorrow when headache gone away  

Kellyxx


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

grrr just hit a button and lost everything I had been typing

Right start again with the abbreviated version

Tizzywizz - June not so far away for your little frosties to come out  - so sounds like gearing up a bit

Molly - how are you, have you had your IUI yet - keeping everything crossed for you and hoping there is some light at the end of the tunnel - you deserve a BIG lucky break after all that horribleness of last cycle.  Our silly bodies that won't behave as they should

Paula (and Molly also) thanks for your reassurance about the injections - all seems to be sorted out now.  So sorry to hear about your cyst and cycle being put back.  It's gutting when we get yet more hurdles that we already have

Hi to everyone else - we need some good news on this thread!  It really is our turn to have some positives, we certainly deserve it.  I unfortunately am here with potential bad news on my cycle which I have also posted on the main IVF board to see if anyone out there has any positive outcomes as not something I've ever heard of before and nurse seemed a bit stumped also.

Basically I am day 5 of stimming - E2 level yesterday was high (1006) for day4 so brought in for scan this morning.  I have one large follicle of 17mm (really should not be so big at this stage so no idea how it has grown so much) and some smaller ones that they would expect - E2 is high because of one large follicle - womb lining thin as it should be.  Concern is that they might have to cancel cycle because large follicle might confuse body and it will think it's just running with that one and it will put my hormones out and will supress the smaller ones from growing.  Of course it may be all okay (back on Thursday) and I am continuing with injections on same does but I'm not hopeful.  I can't understand why my stupid body can't do simple things - am competely fed up.  Would rather gear myself up for cancellation now than get my hopes up.  I don't think there are many people who have been warned of a cancelled cycle as early as day 5 and I thought my problem would be OHSS!  I am concerned if I have to do it again the same thing will happen (I don't see how a change in drugs could prevent it and once it's happened I don't think there's much they can do to prevent it).  Also if cancelled do you girls think I would have to wait another 3 months to try again?  Ovaries have barely got going after all.  Sorry for jumbled rant, just fed up after getting so far and couldn't have predicted this one.  

Kellyxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Kellylou, thats such a shame hun.I think I know what you mean wanting to know now rather than later about wehther the cycle will be cancelled.  Again as with Molly I wonder whether you'd need to wait the whole 3 months if the ovaries have responded strongly to the stimulous.

Molly - how did IUI go?  Wishing you lots of postive conception and sticky vibes.

Just a short one from me tonight, hope everyone is OK.

Tizz x


----------



## Lou-bee (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Kellylou,

I don't usually post on this forum but had my IVF at ACU earlier this year and had a similar result to you early on so wanted to reassure you... Basically by day 7 of stimms I had one big follicle of about 16mm and the others were all much smaller. The nurse was concerned that it might keep growing and this could either prevent the other follicles growing or the big one could ripen on its own and the cycle would be abandoned.  

The good news is by day 9 of stimms I had lots more follicles and they were of a more even range of sizes!

We went onto have a successful egg collection and successful IVF (I'm now 17 weeks gone).

So hang in there and don't lose faith in your body!

love,
L


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you TizzyWizz for your advice and thank you Lou-bee - is fab to know there can be a positive outcome from this as I had basically written this cycle off.  Congratulations on your pregnancy also, lovely news, hope it all continues to go well. Thanks for taking the time to reply.

Have just had a session of accupuncture and she concentrated on my left side (large follicle is on my right!) so we shall see what Thursday brings

Hope you all have a lovely evening

Kellyxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello my Lovelies! 

Just got back from our break last night, had a smashingly, lazy time and almost didnt think about treatment at all (even with all the little toddlers running around on the beach!) only prob is that i have a little whiteish line going across my nose from where i was wearing my sunnies! i have never had such an obvious tan (am asian, so didnt think that it would happen!)  i look like such a wally, AND i have a wedding to go on saturday, what can i do to hide it? 
DH kindly declared that i looked like Mowgli (from jungle book) as we got off the plane, would have been cross but i actually agree with him!!    

ok, am just going to do a finger stretch before i get going on this post  

KJP-   hello my lovely. i do agree, even though this is the 2nd FET i am having, it still feels a bit strange that we are left to "float" by ourselves for the first month. mind you, on the positive side, at least we dont have to to and fro from the clinic. i got the lovely debbie to post me the prescription and she also posted me the protocol sheet for me to fill in as soon as my period starts. I am going to get the drugs from Boots, they seem cheaper than ACU and also, my sister is a pharmacist and manager at one of their london stores so she will get me a little discount, its a minmal amount but compared to ACU............... as tesco says "every little helps"     i too am feeling a bit anxious, each time i say to myself "this time i am going to be rrrreaaally postive and no crying at the end" but it never works.     we will get through this together     i totally understand that a previous failed attempt knocks the wind out of your sails and is always at the back of your mind, but this time we will have each other, heck, we are going to be taking over the waiting room!!!    anytime you want a chat or get something off your chest, you let me know  

Kellylou- i am sorry that you have had such a stressful time with your treatment. i really dont think you would have to wait 3 months,depending on what Doc says, i am almost sure that you could start soon.  i think we all would agree that its so frustratiting when you want you body to just get on with things and stop throwing obstacles in our way.  i am positive that the team will re-address the next round of treatment for you with regards to meds and how you respond.  i am going to try not to sound patronising (i promise that i dont mean to be   ).   you sound so disheartened, as Lou-be said, you have to have faith in your body and as time passes it will get slightly easier to accept things when fate throws obstacles in our way.  even when we have had to go through the same treatment more than once, each experinece is like a new one, if you know what i mean? i really do believe that we get emotionally stronger as we pass through each phase. and of course, we have the lovely people on this thread to lean on too. 
hope you havent read this and thought "cripes, she's a bit bonkers"    

Molly- keep your chin up  did you have your IUI on monday? how come you have cancelled your time off for your 2ww? i think i have got a bit confused.    i know you must be feeling a bit low right now, but remember that there are sooooooooo many women who have had great success with IUI, we are all keeping our fingers crossed for you. 

Paula-   its just pants when our cycles go awol. rescheduling work commitments is a pain in the backside, especially when trying to arrange scans etc, i felt stressed soemtimes before i even get to my appointment - not a good start! hopefully the cyst will just go away by itself (mine did) and then you can be on your way again. will your ET be in july or august? 

Rex-  a big PHEW! that you dont have a cervical erosion. at least that is one less procedure you will have to go through. i am sorry but i have no idea to what "normal" numbers are in ANY sense of the word    i know its pathetic, but i sort of bury my head in the sad when it comes to these kind figures. unless i am told things are too high/low, i just keep out of it. hope the other more sensible ladies can help you out (and enlgihten me at the same time    )

Hello to TizzyWizz, hope that you are ok.    Olivia, "where for art thou?"   hope that you have had a much needed rest.
 to Helen .

 to anyone i have missed (sorry) 
Love
Fozi


----------



## Kellylou (Apr 6, 2009)

Fozi - thank you so much for your lovely message - didn't think you were bonkers at all and it made me feel much better.  Heard another success story today of someone who had a follicle of 23mm and all rest very small - she came back two days later and smaller ones had all grown sufficiently for her to continue.

Sounds like you had a lovely holiday, sorry I can't help on the tan front - could you conceal it with concealer or foundation?  I'm sure it's not that noticable!  I think it's easy to convince ourselves to be positive and not to cry and it's fine whilst everything is going smoothly but I found that one hurdle and all my PMA had disappeared completely.  

Better go DH just reminded me it's time for injections    Still hating them!

Hope everyone else is doing good and we have lots of good/positive news on here soon

Kellyx


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening ladies  

Quick post from me.....had scan yesterday & yep...there'ss 2 of the little uns in there  

Me thinks my life is about to get just a little fuller  

Good luck to you all   

And have a great evening


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Slowly getting back into this world - great to know the support is still here on the board. Another 2 babies of friends born this week, it should not be so difficult but its hard isn't it.

Fozi - great to hear from you.  Glad you had a good break. I'm on half term now which is lovely! We managed to get a few items of our prescription from our GP which I'm very chuffed about and the nasal spray and Gestone we will get online. Should be a marked difference from getting everything at clinic.  I'm trying to remember all the things I did to prepare my body for treatment (mind is having a blank!! - any help welcome). Think I will be downregging in the last week of June.

Paula - sorry to hear things have been put back. Arghh! So frustrating for you. I wil be gutted if that happens to me too as I'm trying to fit things around school hols (bit tricky!!)

Molly - your break in June will be just what you need.  Hope you are doing OK.

Helen - long time no speak too! Are you doing OK? Might see you in June??

Bigfish - WOO!! Fabulous news!! SO thrilled to hear some lovely positive news.

Hello to everyone else - will get up to speed with all the news!

Any top tips for preparing body welcome!! - this is our final go and want to be totally ready for it
Lots of love and fairydust

k xxxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Mr & Mrs Fish- 2 bambinos? amazing!!!! thats wonderful news. hope that mrs.fish is feeling well.

Kjp- i too have had news of another baby in the family this week, def quite hard..... am now going to have to pysch myself up to go and see my cousins baby, which means yet another visit to baby gap. sometimes when i am in there, i just wish it was my own baby  was buying for....ho hum....    
Great that you got some meds from your G.P i remember looking at the bill for meds from the ACU, just the price of the gestone alone was mind boggling!    i know what you mean about trying to remember all the things to prep for treatment. i think its the usual, healthy diet, brazil nuts, lots of water and although it doesnt come on the list for "prep", this time i am going to be really strict about making sure that i drink milk everyday. i am terrible about not drinking enough normally. dont forget the ivf companion cd. we will need to soak up the golden light and all that.    enjoy the halfterm break, next term is going to be a long one  

Kellylou- keep up the     . hope that the injections are not too ghastly.


ta ta everyone for now. 
love 
Fozi


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Fishes - wow! double congratulations, that super news.  

MollytheSheep - your results sound really good, I wouldn't give up on IUI yet, there are so many success stories one just never knows.  My AMH is 7.8, which is still in the average range.  Sending you loads of   and sticky dust.  

Paulaleej - hello, I'm so happy to have buddy next month

Fozi aka Mowgli - sounds like you had a great time.  Did you enjoy the Hammamet? It was fairly quite when we went, except for the hotel karoke nights - yikes! btw, did you get to see any tiger cubs?

Kjp - me too, my boss just told us last week she's preggers then she brought in loads of cakes for everyone - I ended up having one to cheer myself up and did think to myself that I was not doing myself any favours...

Kellylou, hun - the evil drugs sound really evil (i'm quaking just thinking bout it) - how are things now? is it as Loube said.  Don't give up hope yet, our bodies generally is a remarkable thing and I'm sure the other follies will mature in time.  I'm egging you on  


Hi everyone else, hope you're all ok.  Sorry, I've not been posting much but that silly Britain Got Talent is taking up most of my evenings - its more like Britain Got Talons! go Diversity!

Rex


----------



## mollythesheep (Apr 13, 2009)

tizzywizz, will definitely check whether I have to wait the full 3 months, hopefully I won't but obviously I will do whatever is best for my body. Thanks for reassuring me about the pregnyl.

Kelly,  so sorry about the bad news, it is so disheartening to be told you might have to cancel at your first scan, I know the feeling. I really hope that you'll have better news at your scan tomorrow and your small follicles have caught up. I know I was in a different situation as you as I had  only 2 follicles to start with, but my smaller follicle had pretty much caught up with the larger one by the time of my last scan so don't worry too much. Will be thinking of you tomorrow! 

great to hear that you had a relaxing holiday fozi! apparently it's gonna be sunny this saturday maybe you can just wear sunglasses to the wedding or is it indoors? I'm sure people are just gonna be envious of your sunny holiday.   I have cancelled most of my time off as I think the likelyhood of having to have at least another go at this is very high and I'll need my holidays then. with the low successrate of IUI it just doesn't seem worth it, also I think because it's less stressful for the body resting afterwards is not as much of an issue as with ivf. Having said that I had the last 2 days off and managed to be very lazy (mil is here to help look after dd). 

Congratulations on your twins mr bigfish, that's fantastic, you're gonna be very busy soon!!  

kjp, great that you can get some of the drugs on prescription and online. I think trying to have a healthy lifestyle is the most important thing, loads of fruit and veg, protein with all your meals, pregnancy vits, no caffeine or alcohol if possible, little sugar, loads of water, regular moderate excercise and early nights. says she who planned to do all of these and failed on most. 

I had my iui on monday, spent the rest of the day soaking up the sunshine on my balcony so was feeling rather chilled. Also managed to get loads of sleep the last few days as mil looked after dd in the mornings. will be back to work tomorrow though. I decided to tell my boss last week as it just got too complicated and I had looked really down last wednesday and I felt like explaining. he is a good friend of mine anyway and promised not to tell anyone.
I'm feeling more uncomfortable than after the last iuis, having twinges in my stomach and pretty sore boobs, but guess the side effects of the stimms are just different than clomid. I'm finding it really hard to get excited about being on the 2ww, I guess after 3 failed iuis I'm very unconvinced that this one will work.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196052.0


----------

